# The All New Neighbours Thread



## hendo (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank the Lord, Neighbours is back after the Tennis rubbish.

No Phoaring in this thread please, where we discuss this important gritty contemporary drama where Australians deal realistically with the multi-faceted challenges posed by modern life.

Has Toady got a new girlfriend?


----------



## stavros (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank fuck it's back and the BBC aren't putting tennis all 96 of their station simultaneously.   

As far as I know Toady is single again now, although such was the speed of his thing with Eva I wouldn't be surprised if she was back soon. He wasn't in it today.

I've decided that although the Timmins women are horrible I still back them ovwer David. God he's shit.


----------



## hendo (Jul 5, 2005)

Was Eva the wrestler?


----------



## J77 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm waiting for Dee to return - did they ever find her body?

...is there much to phwoar about at the moment.

Sky must still be in there at number one, but nothing compared to the Home and Away girls


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 5, 2005)

when's this long awaited neighbours has been on forever episode meant to happen?  has it even been filmed yet?


----------



## mk12 (Jul 5, 2005)

What's going to happen to Ramsay Street


----------



## J77 (Jul 5, 2005)

What episode?


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2005)

No spoilers please.

Sky still wins it for me. Carmela is her only real challenger but do we count her as a proper Ramsey Street resident yet? And lets not be sexist; those qualified to say can nominate fittest blokes too.


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 5, 2005)

There aren't really any fit blokes on Neighbours!

Besides, I thought there was to be no phwoaring on this thread?


----------



## satsuma (Jul 6, 2005)

what happened yesterday? missed it.

and the bbc cunts never responded to my email of complaint about neighbours being replaced by wimbledon 

as for fittest ramsey streetarian, sky wins by far


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 6, 2005)

haha, today's episode spoiler;
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
toady and connor attacking a sleeping stu and finally getting rid of that annoying bit of facial hair!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 6, 2005)

satsuma said:
			
		

> what happened yesterday? missed it.
> 
> and the bbc cunts never responded to my email of complaint about neighbours being replaced by wimbledon
> 
> as for fittest ramsey streetarian, sky wins by far


Sky's obviously fit but she has a really short and stubby nose and her eyes are a bit far apart!


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2005)

Sky may be (I'm not sure yet) be losing points with me because of her insistance on continuing with Boyd. He's just such a pathetic waste of oxygen.

Speaking as a straight bloke imagining if I was gay I assume Stuart is meant to be the fittest bloke but I reckon I'd go for Connor.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 7, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Sky may be (I'm not sure yet) be losing points with me because of her insistance on continuing with Boyd. He's just such a pathetic waste of oxygen.
> 
> Speaking as a straight bloke imagining if I was gay I assume Stuart is meant to be the fittest bloke but I reckon I'd go for Connor.


What about the Doc?!


----------



## NoCoolNickname (Jul 8, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Speaking as a straight bloke imagining if I was gay I assume Stuart is meant to be the fittest bloke but I reckon I'd go for Connor.









No?


----------



## Yoj (Jul 8, 2005)

Sky is fit but my vote goes to Serena


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2005)

Stuart is fit it has to be said, but toady is quite funny.

Not connor, bit of a girl really.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 8, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Stuart is fit it has to be said, but toady is quite funny.
> 
> Not connor, bit of a girl really.



two of my sisters are backpacking for a couple of years in nz, south america and aussie etc.

one of them met stuart at a market stall in australia a couple of months ago. she said he's much fitter than on the telly.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 9, 2005)

is it complete bullshit or was stuart meant to be on some reality tv thing in austrialia and be a touch embarrassing?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 9, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> is it complete bullshit or was stuart meant to be on some reality tv thing in austrialia and be a touch embarrassing?


I thought he got his part on Neighbours cos he won Big Brother Oz or summat


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 9, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I thought he got his part on Neighbours cos he won Big Brother Oz or summat


He was runner up...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/neighbours/whoswho/characterbiogs/index.shtml?content/_stuart/page3


----------



## hendo (Jul 9, 2005)

Boyd was on a life support machine on Friday and my hopes rose when he flatlined. Alas they managed to revive the plonker.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 9, 2005)

Three comas in one year. I love neighbours.   And Conor just isnt fit. Boyds...okay. ish...toadies probably the leading guy.


----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2005)

Like I said, I ain't gay so I bow to your greater knowledge. I think I'd just be put off Stu and Boyd because one's boring and the other's a wanker. Sky is not only fuck-off fit but quite a nice girl too.

As for Harold, he is my favourite character but I don't think even his wobbling charm would get me into bed.

I thought Boyd might die because we haven't had a proper death since Dee (or is she dead?   ) but I guess they'd probably lose a lot of teen girl viewers if he snuffed it.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 10, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> one of them met stuart at a market stall in australia a couple of months ago. she said he's much fitter than on the telly.


   what was he doing jogging on the spot.

I missed fridays. 





> Boyd was on a life support machine


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 10, 2005)

Neighbours desperately needs a new family, at the moment its all broken homes.


----------



## NoCoolNickname (Jul 11, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I thought Boyd might die because we haven't had a proper death since Dee (or is she dead?   ) but I guess they'd probably lose a lot of teen girl viewers if he snuffed it.



Nah Dee's going to return on Toadies wedding day.  She'll appear at the back of the church just after they have said their vows, kissed, then turned round, only to see Dee back from the (not actually) dead, still in love with The Toadfish.  A look of shock will come over Toadies face, they will stare deep into each others eyes, then the credits will roll.

Probably.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

NoCoolNickname said:
			
		

> Nah Dee's going to return on Toadies wedding day.  She'll appear at the back of the church just after they have said their vows, kissed, then turned round, only to see Dee back from the (not actually) dead, still in love with The Toadfish.  A look of shock will come over Toadies face, they will stare deep into each others eyes, then the credits will roll.
> 
> Probably.


The thing is, in ANY other soap people would think that was an absolutely ridiculous story line, but in Neighbours it'll work like a treat! Even tho it's already been used one and a half times!


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 11, 2005)

When is Paul going to be found out for the lying, cheating scumbag that he is?

And I can't believe wotsername - David Bishops missus - fancies him, I mean ffs?! I always thought she was far more sensible.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> When is Paul going to be found out for the lying, cheating scumbag that he is?
> 
> And I can't believe wotsername - David Bishops missus - fancies him, I mean ffs?! I always thought she was far more sensible.


Yea that kinda destroyed my confidence in females! If Liljana can succomb to such desires, what hope is there for the rest of woman kind?!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 11, 2005)

> And I can't believe wotsername - David Bishops missus - fancies him, I mean ffs?! I always thought she was far more sensible.


Liljana is just after him money. Just like most woman    

new peps in Neighbours Shazza and co


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 11, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Liljana is just after him money. Just like most woman
> 
> new peps in Neighbours Shazza and co


 Oh God no, thats the last thing we need the return of female Scott. I watched it earlier and CyberRose will be heaven when he see's the outfit Scotts jailbait 15 year old sister wears on non-uniform day and school.


----------



## stavros (Jul 11, 2005)

> And I can't believe wotsername - David Bishops missus - fancies him, I mean ffs?! I always thought she was far more sensible.


Lil is pretty fit, a bit of a MILF; she could do a lot better than either Paul or the god-awful David.

I had my graduation ceremony today so I had to put Neighbours onto tape but that fecking thing didn't work. Arse-biscuits.    If I'd have known that was going to happen I wouldn't have bothered with the whole graduation thingamy bullshit.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 11, 2005)

_"Neighbours -
Everybody needs good neighbours
Just a friendly wave each morning
Helps to make a better day
Neighbours -
Need to get to know each other; next door is only a footstep away

Neighbours -
Everybody needs good neighbours
With a little understanding
You can find a perfect plan
Neighbours -
Should be there for one another -
That's when good neighbours become good friends

Neighbours -
Need to get to know each other; next door is only a foot step away
Neighbours -
Every body needs good neighbours
With a little understanding, you can find the perfect plan

Neighbours -
Should be there for one another
That's when good neighbours become good friends -  
That's when good neighbours become good friends." _


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Oh God no, thats the last thing we need the return of female Scott. I watched it earlier and CyberRose will be heaven when he see's the outfit Scotts jailbait 15 year old sister wears on non-uniform day and school.


Nyah, I'da prefered the "headscarf"!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nyah, I'da prefered the "headscarf"!


 I bet you fucking would you pervert!!!

It's such a shame i think she is a fantastic actress and you just think she is fit........


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, she's soooooooooo talented!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's soooooooooo talented!


I heard she's so good an actress she's being touted as the next star of Hollyoaks!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 12, 2005)

now hollyoaks is a programme that needs some new characters


----------



## J77 (Jul 12, 2005)

Is the new girl working in the coffee shop the same actress as the kerry bishop?

Neighbours has gone off-the-hook


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Is the new girl working in the coffee shop the same actress as the kerry bishop?
> 
> Neighbours has gone off-the-hook


Yea she's called Linda Hartley

I cant even remember her but then I dont seem to be able to remember much pre-Kennedy's!


----------



## J77 (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I dont seem to be able to remember much pre-Kennedy's!


Light-weight


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 12, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Is the new girl working in the coffee shop the same actress as the kerry bishop?
> 
> Neighbours has gone off-the-hook



Is she going to be there much longer though, now that everyone has realised she's a ringer for Kerry?

(as she would be if it's the same actress   )


----------



## stavros (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh I remember the pre-Kennedy Willis family, but the only character who's been in it the whole time I've been watching it is Lou. Harold and Paul were also both in before my time but they had time away.


----------



## parallelepipete (Jul 12, 2005)

hendo said:
			
		

> Thank the Lord, Neighbours is back after the Tennis rubbish.
> 
> No Phoaring in this thread please, where we discuss this important gritty contemporary drama where Australians deal realistically with the multi-faceted challenges posed by modern life.
> 
> Has Toady got a new girlfriend?


Oh God, noooo! Come back Cliff, all* is forgiven

* OK, not all...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 13, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Oh I remember the pre-Kennedy Willis family, but the only character who's been in it the whole time I've been watching it is Lou. Harold and Paul were also both in before my time but they had time away.


I can remember the Willis' and I even remember the rule about only having two out of the four children living with them at any one time!

I started watching it when the Coffe shop was called Dafny's and remember Dez but there's loads of little things I cant remember. I can remember scrubber Joe Mangel and can remember when the Pet Shop Boys asked Helen Daniels directions to somewhere!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 13, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Is she going to be there much longer though, now that everyone has realised she's a ringer for Kerry?
> 
> (as she would be if it's the same actress   )



maybe long enough to bump into sky?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 13, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> maybe long enough to bump into sky?


 Sadly not as she appears to have gone for good.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 13, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Sadly not as she appears to have gone for good.


Maybe she'll pop up somewhere later on...?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 13, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Maybe she'll pop up somewhere later on...?


 I fucking hope so, Sky so needs to see her otherwise its a wasted opportunity.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 15, 2005)

it could send sky over the edge so she could get to spend more time with crazy boyd if/when he recovers.  er, only he's not mental anymore i don't think but y'know, it could have been so romantic getting sectioned together!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 18, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> it could send sky over the edge so she could get to spend more time with crazy boyd if/when he recovers.  er, only he's not mental anymore i don't think but y'know, it could have been so romantic getting sectioned together!


 If only you were writing the story lines.


----------



## Random One (Jul 18, 2005)

whats been going on? i been away for 2 weeks and it seems loads of stuff has happened...the last thing i saw was Paul going into Liliana's hotel room and that was it!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 18, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> If only you were writing the story lines.


Patience my friend!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 19, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Patience my friend!


Wa hey!! Get in there my son!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't believe that happened today!!!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 19, 2005)

goddamnit!  i miss a daytime one and i'm guessing something good/exciting happens?  oooo, not long to find out now!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 19, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> goddamnit!  i miss a daytime one and i'm guessing something good/exciting happens?  oooo, not long to find out now!


Well I might as well tell you anyway...














You sure you wanna know???






















Ok then....























It was Lisa that shot Phil


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea she's called Linda Hartley


 I bet she never thought she would be snogging the old guy that played her dad!!!!


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 20, 2005)

I knew she was going to snog Harold... I'm so glad he didn't like it, if he'd snogged her back, my opinion of Harold would have gone rapidly downhill.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> It was Lisa that shot Phil



sweet jesus!  i would have never seen that coming!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I knew she was going to snog Harold...


We all _know_ what's gonna happen in Neighbours its just that _some_ people get mardy when you tell em what cool plot lines to look forward too!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> We all _know_ what's gonna happen in Neighbours its just that _some_ people get mardy when you tell em what cool plot lines to look forward too!!


 Feel free to PM me any juicy storylines.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes get the fuck in there!!

I love you Stu and the rest of you can kiss my hairy ass!!!!


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2005)

My VCR is truly fucked because it buggered up taping it again today.    Could we have an omnibus on BBC3 or 4 or something?


----------



## spartacus mills (Jul 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yes get the fuck in there!!
> 
> I love you Stu and the rest of you can kiss my hairy ass!!!!



When Cindy said "She's jailbait!'' I thought of you! Fence vole!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> When Cindy said "She's jailbait!'' I thought of you! Fence vole!


Yes I thought someone might!

And I have a feeling I could be in for more abuse with an upcoming story line!

Oh well, have your fun! You have until October to take the piss at which point she turns 16 and is fair game!

Anyway, didn't everyone else think Charlotte Church was fit when she was summat like 14?! My mate told me they had a countdown in one of the papers until she was legal!


----------



## Thora_v1 (Jul 20, 2005)

I haven't seen Neighbours for a while - what's going on with Boyd?

And was I the only one who was shocked when Janae called her brother a "pussy" today?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 21, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Neighbours for a while - what's going on with Boyd?
> 
> And was I the only one who was shocked when Janae called her brother a "pussy" today?


 Boyd had a brain tumour, not schitzophrenia but sadly he is going to pull through.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 21, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yes I thought someone might!
> 
> And I have a feeling I could be in for more abuse with an upcoming story line!
> 
> ...


 You bothered to check when she turned 16!!! When do the rest of the Sleepover Club become 16 then?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 21, 2005)

I only checked cos people took the piss as I thought she would be at least 16! I've never heard of the bloody sleep over club!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 21, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I only checked cos people took the piss as I thought she would be at least 16! I've never heard of the bloody sleep over club!


 But your beloved is in it!!


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyway, back to more pressing matters. No way is Bobby old enough to be Max and Izzy's dad, unless he somehow had Max when he was about 11 or 12.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 23, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to more pressing matters. No way is Bobby old enough to be Max and Izzy's dad, unless he somehow had Max when he was about 11 or 12.


 Maybe he did which is why Max hates him.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 24, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to more pressing matters. No way is Bobby old enough to be Max and Izzy's dad, unless he somehow had Max when he was about 11 or 12.



were you listening in on our houses conversation?  [not literally a talking house you must understand!]  either that or max has aged really badly, which maybe he also holds daddy responsible for, giving him some crazy genes!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Stinray keeps say " caketaker"  what is a caketaker


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2005)

Another example of possibly-fictional Colack slang, along with "spigging", "hufter" and "Cuban". I like it and have let it slip into my everyday speech.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 26, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Stinray keeps say " caketaker"  what is a caketaker


 It's a twat, but they can't say that on day-time tv.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 26, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Another example of possibly-fictional Colack slang, along with "spigging", "hufter" and "Cuban". I like it and have let it slip into my everyday speech.


 You sad git!!!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 26, 2005)

haha, sky met gaby.  so does it turn her mental??


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2005)

> It's a twat, but they can't say that on day-time tv.


I dunno. Someone, Bobby I think, said "bloody" today.

And yes I am a sad git, but I think that just shows how influential Neighbours is on life in everyday Britain.


----------



## NoCoolNickname (Jul 26, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> You sad git!!!



Oi!  Rack off.


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2005)

Rack off = great because when it's said quickly on the spur of the moment it sounds a bit like "fuck off".


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 27, 2005)

Not only is Bobby about 10 years older than Max but are we really meant to believe he fucked Rosie?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 27, 2005)

woah!  i hadn't even considered that.  heh, no wonder he wasn't around all the time!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 29, 2005)

Fuck me Toadie just successfully defended David Bishop. Normally he could defend an innocent man to the gallows even though Australia doesnt have the death penalty, he is that fucking bad.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 29, 2005)

yep that make the cops look stupid  

who r for The Law Man


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 2, 2005)

Janae is no longer a virgin, i bet CyberRose is fucking gutted.


----------



## spartacus mills (Aug 2, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Janae is no longer a virgin, i bet CyberRose is fucking gutted.



He'll go for Summer instead....


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2005)

I was Sky I would so pick Dylan over Boyd. At least Dylan is halfway interesting.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 4, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Janae is no longer a virgin, i bet CyberRose is fucking gutted.


Not really. Surely she's fair game now?

An who said she was a virgin anyway?!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 4, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> I was Sky I would so pick Dylan over Boyd. At least Dylan is halfway interesting.


Nah Dylan keeps making too many fidgity movements. He's all over the place!


----------



## jamestaylor (Aug 4, 2005)

Dylan looks too much like Wes Borland (Limp Bizkit guitarist) for me to take him seriously.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 4, 2005)

jamestaylor said:
			
		

> Dylan looks too much like Wes Borland (Limp Bizkit guitarist) for me to take him seriously.


 LOL i never noticed that before.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 4, 2005)

At least we found out today that Bobby was only 18 when he had Max so their ages are pretty close so there is no need to be alarmed Max doesnt have weird aging genes.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 5, 2005)

is cindi a secret crazy?  what was with her just standing there watching lil on the floor?  and her story about how the butter must have got there, did she really mean to cause some kind of accident?  so many questions!?!


----------



## such and such (Aug 5, 2005)

Dylan reminds me of a lot of boys I grew up with


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 5, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> Dylan reminds me of a lot of boys I grew up with


 You poor poor thing.


----------



## stavros (Aug 5, 2005)

I quite like Dylan, although I'm warming to Stingray more now.

Yesterday we had yet another example of Stu putting his shirt on in full view of everyone. Odd how Toadie never does that. Or Harold.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 6, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> I quite like Dylan, although I'm warming to Stingray more now.
> 
> Yesterday we had yet another example of Stu putting his shirt on in full view of everyone. Odd how Toadie never does that. Or Harold.


 But Stu is a former Big Brother Australia bloke so loads of people will already have seen him with his top off.


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2005)

I guess my point is that they seem more than willing to have Stu, Boyd and now Dylan in various states of undress but seem to shirk away from doing it with the ladies of the show. More Sky in a bikini and bring back Carmela I say, otherwise they're just sexist.

Edited to add; I don't just watch Neighbours for eye-candy, let me make clear.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 7, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> I guess my point is that they seem more than willing to have Stu, Boyd and now Dylan in various states of undress but seem to shirk away from doing it with the ladies of the show. More Sky in a bikini and bring back Carmela I say, otherwise they're just sexist.
> 
> Edited to add; I don't just watch Neighbours for eye-candy, let me make clear.


 It's only CyberRose who does that.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 8, 2005)

I think Serena has gone insane, why else would she be pouring brandy over her feet and hands?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 8, 2005)

and then wiping it on her jacket?  maybe she couldn't handle the fact that she's a bit rubbish?


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2005)

What the fuck did the following line mean?

"Me and Boyd went together like poo and Paris."

Had me, my sister and my Mum totally confused. Did she mean Whinny The Pooh or did I just mishear?

I also loved Stinger and Dylan's brotherly relationship today and the fact that Stinger mentioned George Costanza.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 8, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> What the fuck did the following line mean?
> 
> "Me and Boyd went together like poo and Paris."
> 
> Had me, my sister and my Mum totally confused. Did she mean Whinny The Pooh or did I just mishear?



Who said that and was it today cos i've got the epidode on my sky box cos i missed the start of the early showing so taped the later one. If it was todays i can check that.


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2005)

It was Monday's episode and Sky said it to Dylan.

Another classic Sky line today; "I'm very careful about what I put in my mouth." Don't you love innuendo?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 9, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> It was Monday's episode and Sky said it to Dylan.
> 
> Another classic Sky line today; "I'm very careful about what I put in my mouth." Don't you love innuendo?


 And she said the word 'Crap' today. She is filthy i tell you.


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2005)

I knew "crap" was OK before the watershed because both The Simpsons and Malcolm In The Middle have used it, but I didn't really expect it in Neighbours which has tried desperately to avoid even saying the word "sex" before.

Sky filthy = a good thing in my book. She can be filthy anytime she wants.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 11, 2005)

I remember when billy swore in neighbours (he just said 'crap'), it was when he was "rebelling" and he had that leather jacket


----------



## such and such (Aug 11, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> What the fuck did the following line mean?
> 
> "Me and Boyd went together like poo and Paris."
> 
> ...



The poo is the somewhat nickname given to Mark Philippoussis, the Australian tennis player who supposedly went out with Paris Hilton for a short while.
Where would you lot be without me


----------



## stavros (Aug 11, 2005)

*Such And Such in reads Aussie Heat magazine shock   *


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 11, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> I remember when billy swore in neighbours (he just said 'crap'), it was when he was "rebelling" and he had that leather jacket


 Was that when his bad-girl girlfriend was trying to get him to get a 'tat'? For some reason they seemed to want avoid the word tattoo.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 12, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Was that when his bad-girl girlfriend was trying to get him to get a 'tat'? For some reason they seemed to want avoid the word tattoo.




I cant remember   But it sounds very familar. I just remember he nicked golf balls to pay for it...


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 12, 2005)

Check this out for some scenes that were too naughty for the UK version!

http://www.perfectblend-media.co.uk/uncut.htm


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 15, 2005)

Susan has said she is leaving Ramsay Street.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2005)

That is very bad news as she is as much a rock of Ramsey street as Harold these days. She's respected by everyone and holds a lot of shit together. They;ve got to keep her.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

I say get rid of her and replace her with more underage girls so there's enuf for i_hate_beckham to have one as well!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I say get rid of her and replace her with more underage girls so there's enuf for i_hate_beckham to have one as well!


 I'm happy with Sky, it's only you who likes 'em 15.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Aug 15, 2005)

How old's Summer now?  Just wondering like...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 15, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> How old's Summer now?  Just wondering like...


 To young even for CyberRose!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> How old's Summer now?  Just wondering like...


I'm sure I've heard them say on Neighbours that she's 14 but seems far too old!

How bout the other Timmons sister? "Whale-fish" as my brother calls her!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I'm sure I've heard them say on Neighbours that she's 14 but seems far too old!
> 
> How bout the other Timmons sister? "Whale-fish" as my brother calls her!


 Whale-fish as she shall hence forth be known is also meant to be 14/15.


----------



## Random One (Aug 15, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> How old's Summer now?  Just wondering like...


 isn't she in first/second year of high school so i'd say 11/12 ish


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Whale-fish as she shall hence forth be known is also meant to be 14/15.


Do you check these things out as soon as a new young girl comes on the show or summat?! You seemed a little quick to point out Janai's age before!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Do you check these things out as soon as a new young girl comes on the show or summat?! You seemed a little quick to point out Janai's age before!!


 But i've been a fan of Eliza Taylor-Cotter for about 2 years, based purely on her acting talent unlike you.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 16, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> But i've been a fan of Eliza Taylor-Cotter for about 2 years, based purely on her acting talent unlike you.


That maybe, but that still doesn't explain your knowledge of Summer and Whale Fish!

Anyway, does that mean you checked 2 years ago for Eliza?!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 16, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> That maybe, but that still doesn't explain your knowledge of Summer and Whale Fish!
> 
> Anyway, does that mean you checked 2 years ago for Eliza?!


 No, she just happened to be in a few programs i was watching at the time.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Aug 16, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> No, she just happened to be in a few programs i was watching at the time.


What, like the Sleepover Club?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 16, 2005)

Karl you sly dog!!


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2005)

Summer recently turned 13, because she was berating Max for treating her like a kid.

Do we know how old the actress who plays Janae is? This may lessen the taunting. Sky is in her 20s I think in real life.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 16, 2005)

She's 15...until October!!


----------



## Thora_v1 (Aug 16, 2005)

Stephanie McIntosh who plays Sky has just turned 20.  Marisa Siketa - Summer - is fourteen.  Eliza Taylor-Cotter who plays Janae was born in 1989, so is 16 in October, and Serena, played by Lara Sacher, is 18.  Just so you know.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 17, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> What, like the Sleepover Club?


 Yes, and also he first stint in Neighbours happened at the same time.

For the record The Sleepover Club rocks.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 17, 2005)

Janell cried at the end of todays episode when Whale-fish told her she didnt want her at the Spelling Bees.

Laugh? I nearly had to put newspaper down!


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2005)

Is anyone else very scared when Lou puts on his costume and make-up? That cackle he has is so eery.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 17, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is anyone else very scared when Lou puts on his costume and make-up? That cackle he has is so eery.


 Not really but i'm loving what they do to his eyebrows.


----------



## Rosco (Aug 18, 2005)

Are Susan and Carl back together again yet. The last one I saw was when Carls pregnant missis fell off the boat into the lake.   

Whats going on!!?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 18, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Are Susan and Carl back together again yet. The last one I saw was when Carls pregnant missis fell off the boat into the lake.
> 
> Whats going on!!?


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2005)

Can we kill it with any psuedo-spoilers please? Some of us need to be kept on tenterhooks.

I quite like the way Izzy and Bobby are together. If you didn't know they were related you'd think they were flirting.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 19, 2005)

maybe they are, neighbours in shock insest storyline?


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2005)

They did have the Serena-Luca thing for a little while but they didn't know they were related.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 20, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> They did have the Serena-Luca thing for a little while but they didn't know they were related.


 It was fantastic when they were in Billies old workshop because Luca was squating there and they picked up the picture of him and Anne and started talking about how they didnt know who they were but they looked really happy. Was a great blast from the past.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2005)

Something which can be annoying about Neighbours sometimes is that they do stay well clear of anything in the slightest bit controversial. For example, the Canadian lesbian girl (who's name I forget) was moved out quickly before it really became an issue as such, and Stu very quickly became un-blind.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 20, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> started talking about how they didnt know who they were




apart from the fact serena's been to susans house hundreds of times and theres a massive hellen danelles painting of billy there....


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 20, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Something which can be annoying about Neighbours sometimes is that they do stay well clear of anything in the slightest bit controversial. For example, the Canadian lesbian girl (who's name I forget) was moved out quickly before it really became an issue as such, and Stu very quickly became un-blind.



but everyone knows that gayness is all just a phase?  as shown by freak girl and, er, dyke chick [or whatever her name was]l neighbours wouldn't misinform the masses!  and it's amazing how well susan's memory came back


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 23, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> apart from the fact serena's been to susans house hundreds of times and theres a massive hellen danelles painting of billy there....


 Very good point. I hadnt thought of that. Is that the first ever neighbours plot hole?


----------



## gosub (Aug 24, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Very good point. I hadnt thought of that. Is that the first ever neighbours plot hole?




Not by a long shot, I have recently found the concept of a blind man maticulously shaving all but a really small and stupid looking beard quite annoying


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 24, 2005)

gosub said:
			
		

> Not by a long shot, I have recently found the concept of a blind man maticulously shaving all but a really small and stupid looking beard quite annoying


 LOL. Welcome to the thread. You will fit in well here.

I was being sarcastic (honest) but couldnt think of anyother plot holes at the time.

Also when Susan's House (no not the song) was totally renovated he managed to find his way around on the first time of entering even though he had never seen it.


----------



## Snufkin (Aug 24, 2005)

Yesterday Janelle managed to not only bake a frozen cheesecake in the oven, but burn it to a crisp.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 24, 2005)

lol what is the point with janelle? Shes just there for us to mock and ridicule. Kinda like hanna martin, although hanna wasnt really really thick. 

I agree that izzy and bobby are a bit odd together. But the way susan and lynn are suddenly the same person really gets me, same (rubbish) haircut, same marrige sitch, same weird strangers living in their house.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 25, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> lol what is the point with janelle? Shes just there for us to mock and ridicule.



I think the point of her is for sad un-employed losers (like me) who have just woken up to watch the 1:40pm showing can think well it could be worse, i could be her.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 25, 2005)

Why would you want a job? Then you'd miss neighbours....


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 25, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Why would you want a job? Then you'd miss neighbours....


 Hence why i havent exactly gone out of my way to get one.


----------



## Snufkin (Aug 26, 2005)

Janelle (and her family) are meant to represent the downtrodden underclass, who the good (middle class) folk of Ramsey Street help to mend their deviant ways and make them upstanding members of society.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 26, 2005)

Is it just me or can anyone else see Janae making a move for Karl?!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 26, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Is it just me or can anyone else see Janae making a move for Karl?!


 I know you'd like her to find much older men attractive but please this is getting wrong now.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 26, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I know you'd like her to find much older men attractive but please this is getting wrong now.


Nah seriously I definately thought today she was gonna lean just that little bit closer and pash him!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 26, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah seriously I definately thought today she was gonna lean just that little bit closer and pash him!


 What is it about Karl that makes the young ladies love him so? 

I MUST find out his secret!!


----------



## spartacus mills (Aug 26, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Is it just me or can anyone else see Janae making a move for Karl?!



He's grooming her for YOU! You are the Crazy World of Arthur Brown.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 26, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> What is it about Karl that makes the young ladies love him so?
> 
> I MUST find out his secret!!



isn't it because he's a talented musician?


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2005)

Spot the difference;


----------



## such and such (Aug 27, 2005)

The guy in the middle isn't wearing glasses.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 31, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Spot the difference;


 Where the fuck is Harold?? Whose house is that??


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2005)

No idea but it was the best not-huge picture I could find. Is it the Kennedy house because as I remember Libby played the piano for a bit. Or was it Brett Stark?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 1, 2005)

Can I just say, I'm literally *overjoyed* to find this thread - loving Neighbours has been practically a guilty secret for years and years...




			
				i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Where the fuck is Harold?? Whose house is that??



I don't think it's the Kennedy's - the distance between the window and the corner looks all wrong.  I'm guessing it's from an "at home with Harold" magazine feature, like they do with Jordan in "hello" - now wouldn't that be a fab read?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 2, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Can I just say, I'm literally *overjoyed* to find this thread - loving Neighbours has been practically a guilty secret for years and years...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's the Kennedy's - the distance between the window and the corner looks all wrong.  I'm guessing it's from an "at home with Harold" magazine feature, like they do with Jordan in "hello" - now wouldn't that be a fab read?


 Welcome. You should fit it great.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 8, 2005)

Paul did quite well there to get a signal in the middle of the Bush! I can't even get a signal in my local pub!!


----------



## dwen (Sep 8, 2005)

well he seemed to be getting a signal but then dropped his phone and spent the rest of the episode strapping up his leg and finding a walking stick, surely it would have required much less effort to shuffle over the 10cms to his phone....


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 8, 2005)

Is Paul dead? I missed today's lunchtime episode?


----------



## such and such (Sep 8, 2005)

Back here in Australia, I really don't understand what's going as I haven't been paying watching it much latelty.
For shame!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 9, 2005)

So wtf?  Is he dead now?  Are Dylan and Sky going to find his floating corpse?  That's a bit bleak for Neighbours, isn't it?  At least when Dee met a watery end it was romantic.

And wtf with all the hallucinations?

Honestly, I thought he'd carked it about 4 times during today's episode.

And I don't want Lil to go back to David and Whiny-Serena.  I want her to live a fabulous millionaire life on Paul's yaught.  They could make it a spin off series.  "Erinsborough Nights".  I'd watch.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2005)

Dee's body was never found though. And Harold did come back after many years away.

Respect to Stingray for wearing a England 1966 t-shirt. Spiggin' Cuban.


----------



## Random One (Sep 9, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Dee's body was never found though. And Harold did come back after many years away.



yeah i have been waiting for Dee's return...you just know she is gonna turn up when toadie is getting married or something!


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought it might happen when he was getting with Eva but she left. He was making moves with that wrestling girl so we'll see.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 11, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> yeah i have been waiting for Dee's return...you just know she is gonna turn up when toadie is getting married or something!


 That would be beyond awsome!!!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG!!!

What an episode!!!


----------



## Snufkin (Sep 12, 2005)

Max seems to be the only character who ever mentions topical events from the real world such as the Iraq war, albeit rather briefly like in todays episode where he says something about the middle east and going on holiday.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 12, 2005)

Snufkin said:
			
		

> Max seems to be the only character who ever mentions topical events from the real world such as the Iraq war, albeit rather briefly like in todays episode where he says something about the middle east and going on holiday.


I think that would more likely have been about terrorism not Iraq unless Izzy was really wanting to go for a holiday there!

Anyway, wonder if they'll all be glum and miserable in two months time as England win the Ashes?!


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 12, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> That would be beyond awsome!!!!!


I would put money on it!

It's been rumoured for ages now and alot of the fans sites are putting it as a good prediction, plus it'd be exactly the type of 'ridiculous' story line that makes Neighbours soooooo much better than any of the British soaps (and therefore making it the best soap in the world!!!)


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 12, 2005)

Thing is though if they were going to do it what excuse would they use for her not going straight back to toadie or at least letting him know she is ok?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Thing is though if they were going to do it what excuse would they use for her not going straight back to toadie or at least letting him know she is ok?


Amnesia - the soap plotter's best friend.  It'll be just like when Harold came back, all over again.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 12, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Thing is though if they were going to do it what excuse would they use for her not going straight back to toadie or at least letting him know she is ok?


Maybe she didn't want to get back to him?! A good knock on the head might have made her see sense! Todie might have to go on a business trip somewhere and bump into her rather than Dee turning up at Todie's door


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 13, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Amnesia - the soap plotter's best friend.  It'll be just like when Harold came back, all over again.


 Thats why i figured they couldnt use amnesia again.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Thats why i figured they couldnt use amnesia again.


But what about susan?  and i'm sure there's another couple back in the annals.

Anyway...

OMG!  Sindi is a Psycho!

Her friend's paralysis - Lil's ladder accident - just speculation...  using susan's car to knock Stuie's rival off him mountain bike? class!

Btw - anyone think Jenae is the girl off the "freederm" spot cream ads? (Lots of young people jigging aroud to "You're free... to do what you want to do...", she is in the middle, coyly covering her face with her hands.)


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Thats why i figured they couldnt use amnesia again.


Amenesia is a plague round erinsborough way - in "Officially the Longest Running Neighbours Plot Since Harold Dissapeared" Evil Darcy now has amnesia too!  Or does he... mwah ha ha ha!

Evil Izzy will get her baby-lies comeuppance...

_(fully aware i'm talking to myself on this thread now, btw...)_


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 19, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> _(fully aware i'm talking to myself on this thread now, btw...)_



Nay ye aren't all us pirates watch neighbours between raping and pilaging.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2005)

Arrrrrr - oi see, well oi stand by me assetion that that scrawny wench Sindy be the one that done for that copper on the bike, so oi do...  Oi can just imaaagine the 'arlot now - drivin' in a wig blacker than blackbeard's beard, and a pair of them tharrrr spectacles.... arrrr


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 20, 2005)

I missed Neighbours today. What happened?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 20, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I missed Neighbours today. What happened?


Only caught last ten mins but that scruffy bird went to hospital with Boyd to have her baby and Darcy told Izzy to pay her $70k or he'd tell Karl bout her baby. Connor opened a bikini shop which was shit til he lyingly said there was a prize draw for a tropical holiday with every bikini bought


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 20, 2005)

Someone my friend knows met JOE SKCULLY AT AN AIRPORT the other day


----------



## Gouge Away (Sep 20, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Someone my friend knows met JOE SKCULLY AT AN AIRPORT the other day



Joe Scully who got sacked for snorting too  much coke and who always looks confused? Coool. Hope they told him Lynney's turned into a right old slapper since he left. If I met Karl Kennedy I'd find it hard not to swoon...


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2005)

Fuck me Darcy was good today. He is a challenger to Harold and Sky as my favourite character. I also like the pseudo-comedic double act that Toadie and Connor seem to have created. Their chemistry is a treat.


----------



## Gouge Away (Sep 20, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Fuck me Darcy was good today. He is a challenger to Harold and Sky as my favourite character. I also like the pseudo-comedic double act that Toadie and Connor seem to have created. Their chemistry is a treat.



Toadie and Connor are the new Harold and Lou. No doubt. My favourite character is Max, an unconventional choice some might say but I think he has many layers.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2005)

Gouge Away said:
			
		

> Toadie and Connor are the new Harold and Lou. No doubt. My favourite character is Max, an unconventional choice some might say but I think he has many layers.


Bollocks - but he is quite fit I spose.


----------



## Gouge Away (Sep 20, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Bollocks - but he is quite fit I spose.



Yeah he's hot. Steph is a lucky lady with very broad shoulders and big forehead.


----------



## Wibbly Dwain (Sep 21, 2005)

........... a mere hour an a half............ what's going to happen next?!



paul not signing a consent form, then coming back as a toxic crusader, teaming up with darcy and together putting karl into a coma, leaving the Alan Fletcher free to do ANOTHER Uk tour

anyone heard his most recent toon?

s'called perfectly comfortable and can be heard at.....

www.alanfletcher.net 

wot a leg!


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2005)

Steph is pretty hot herself. A step-MILF if you will. Also Sky and Serena looked very good today.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 21, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Steph is pretty hot herself. A step-MILF if you will. Also Sky and Serena looked very good today.


Repeat after me:

Serena is a child

Serena is a child

(unless you're under eighteen yourself, that is)


----------



## Wibbly Dwain (Sep 22, 2005)

serena is aphex twin


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Sep 22, 2005)

so how long is it till boyd does a runner with that girl who's having the baby?  i'm sure it's bound to happen


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Repeat after me:
> 
> Serena is a child
> 
> ...


 Thats not as bad as CyberRose's crush on the 15 year old Jenae Timmins.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2005)

Look, Sky is the main object of my gaze, if that doesn't sound too chauvanist, I just included Serena because a certain amount of fitness must be the genes (hey look at Harold and David   ). Plus I believe 16 is the age of consent and I look about that old myself anyway.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 23, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Look, Sky is the main object of my gaze, if that doesn't sound too chauvanist, I just included Serena because a certain amount of fitness must be the genes (hey look at Harold and David   ). Plus I believe 16 is the age of consent and I look about that old myself anyway.


 But your not 16, you're 22!


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2005)

I suspect that the actress who plays Serena is older than the character. i know Sky is.


----------



## Gouge Away (Sep 23, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Look, Sky is the main object of my gaze, if that doesn't sound too chauvanist, I just included Serena because a certain amount of fitness must be the genes (hey look at Harold and David   ). Plus I believe 16 is the age of consent and I look about that old myself anyway.


 Ah I don't think it's that wrong to fancy Serena, I mean, put it this way...I have fancied Boyd for far too long than is necessarily healthy...

One for the neighbours fact-o-file: The actress who plays Sky is Jason Donovan's sister!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 24, 2005)

Gouge Away said:
			
		

> One for the neighbours fact-o-file: The actress who plays Sky is Jason Donovan's sister!



You must be kidding.    

I'm going to see if thats right.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 24, 2005)

Gouge Away said:
			
		

> Ah I don't think it's that wrong to fancy Serena, I mean, put it this way...I have fancied Boyd for far too long than is necessarily healthy...
> 
> One for the neighbours fact-o-file: The actress who plays Sky is Jason Donovan's sister!



HALF-sister, but that is scary enough.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2005)

Even speaking as a straight bloke Serena is obviously more fanciable than Boyd, who's a dislikeable character in general. She's not as cool as Sky or as fit but her heart's in the right place. I would have thought Dylan was fitter than Boyd, a bit more edge about him.


----------



## Gouge Away (Sep 25, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Even speaking as a straight bloke Serena is obviously more fanciable than Boyd, who's a dislikeable character in general. She's not as cool as Sky or as fit but her heart's in the right place. I would have thought Dylan was fitter than Boyd, a bit more edge about him.



Don't swoon over Boyd as much now, he's turned into a bit of a hefter. Dylan is hot, but he looks a bit too much like Chandler's weirdo roommate Eddie in Friends. 

Now Karl Kennedy...he is on a whole other level.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2005)

Boyd is a prize cake-taker, despite his concern over the pregnant girl. Dylan looks like a rough diamond, just as Toadie was about 10 years ago.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 26, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Boyd is a prize cake-taker, despite his concern over the pregnant girl. Dylan looks like a rough diamond, just as Toadie was about 10 years ago.


 But Toadie was never inside. Dylan is just a fucking voilent twat.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Sep 26, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> But Toadie was never inside. Dylan is just a fucking voilent twat.



with shit hair


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> with shit hair


I disagree - when I was younger I'd have fancied Dylan.  And he's just a rebel looking for a cause, and the redemptive powers of Sky's love will get him back on track...


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not loving none-blue haired skye. The fact that she's quite clearly pushing 30 pretending to be 17 is a bit disturbing. Has anyone got a neighbours spoliers sites?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 26, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> I'm not loving none-blue haired skye. The fact that she's quite clearly pushing 30 pretending to be 17 is a bit disturbing. Has anyone got a neighbours spoliers sites?


 Ummm she's 18 or 19 i think. CyberRose knows.

Edit: Stephanie McIntosh

Date of birth (location)
    5 July 1985
    Melbourne, Australia

So she is 20, hardly fucking pushing 30 you heretic.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Ummm she's 18 or 19 i think. CyberRose knows.
> 
> Edit: Stephanie McIntosh
> 
> ...


are you defending a crush, I Hate Beckham?  Should I post you a Gary Glitter picture?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 26, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> are you defending a crush, I Hate Beckham?  Should I post you a Gary Glitter picture?


 I don't think having a crush on someone 18 months younger than yourself especially when they are over 18 makes you a paedophile. Finding very young children that you arent related to gorgeous does.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I don't think having a crush on someone 18 months younger than yourself especially when they are over 18 makes you a paedophile. Finding very young children that you arent related to gorgeous does.


ok - for the record -   

and I don't fancy new born babies...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Sep 27, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> I disagree - when I was younger I'd have fancied Dylan.  And he's just a rebel looking for a cause, and the redemptive powers of Sky's love will get him back on track...



being a rebel is no excuse for having the makings of old woman hair!


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 27, 2005)

Jenae, Sky, Serena are all fair game imo. 

I'd go for Jenae as Serena is prissy and though Sky is hot and curvy she has a bit of a pug dog face.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 27, 2005)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Jenae, Sky, Serena are all fair game imo.
> 
> I'd go for Jenae as Serena is prissy and though Sky is hot and curvy she has a bit of a pug dog face.


 Jenae is 15!!!!!!


----------



## mangakitten (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned or not, but for those of you who might be interested... Annalise Hartman will be back in Neighbours in the near future! 







(not the best picture, but you get the idea...)


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2005)

mangakitten said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned or not, but for those of you who might be interested... Annalise Hartman will be back in Neighbours in the near future!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh man, that's great!  Izzy will be so jealous (vapid attractive mid-thirties blonde with older man thing!)

old "Louuuuie" is single atm too.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2005)

I reckon Darcy and Paul might make moves too. Or even Toadie or Connor? Whilst Annalise was fit as fuck, I always prefered her sister Jo.

On the teenage girl thing, I think Sky is fit as, Serena is getting better, and I fail to see anything fanciable about Janae.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 3, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Ahhh man, that's great!  Izzy will be so jealous (vapid attractive mid-thirties blonde with older man thing!)
> 
> old "Louuuuie" is single atm too.


 Izzy is meant to be in her late 20's.


----------



## Gouge Away (Oct 3, 2005)

HOw good was it today?? Loved the slow motion while Susan read Darcy's letter. All they need is the space capsule now.

I love Neighbours..something like this would normally be revealed on a Friday, leaving us hanging on over the weekend, but no such torment here!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Izzy is meant to be in her late 20's.


My arse!

She's 33 if she's a day.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 4, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> My arse!
> 
> She's 33 if she's a day.


 There was a story line where Sky was putting posters up saying Izzy was lying about her age and she showed Sky her driving licence and it said she was 28.


----------



## dwen (Oct 4, 2005)

can someone tell me whats gone on in the past week or so please?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 4, 2005)

dwen said:
			
		

> can someone tell me whats gone on in the past week or so please?



Here.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2005)

Boyd is eeeeevil and must be destroyed.  Leetle shit.  Poor Steph.


----------



## J77 (Oct 4, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Boyd is eeeeevil and must be destroyed.  Leetle shit.  Poor Steph.


What when how?

Last tim eI saw it he was sticking up for Kayla - was a while ago.

Is Darcy evil still? I reckon so


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> What when how?
> 
> Last tim eI saw it he was sticking up for Kayla - was a while ago.
> 
> Is Darcy evil still? I reckon so


darcy has left, giving susan a letter telling all about Izzy (and that actress is no more 28 than I am).

Boyd though...
Spoiler for the 5.35 viewers ...

























... boyd has persuaded kayla to keep the baby on the morning of the adoption after giving Steph and Max time to bond etc.  He clearly is having 2nd thoughts about it all - has unresolved feelings for Jenae (must be the brain op), and, as stingray pointed out, is always getting passionate about stuff before burning out after a couple of months.  Twat.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 4, 2005)

Beaten to it.

I know Izzy's actress is no way 28 but the charactr is meant to be. Yes it's silly but thats what she is meant to be.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Watch tonight to see Boyd#s evil in action.
> 
> Darcy left yesyerday after telling Susan that Izzy wasnt having Karls baby.


hah - beatcha!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 4, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> hah - beatcha!


 I know. 

Shouldnt you be out buying shoes and not beating me on here?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> Shouldnt you be out buying shoes and not beating me on here?


shouldn't you be keeping your sordid little fantasies to yourself... beating you indeed...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 4, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> shouldn't you be keeping your sordid little fantasies to yourself... beating you indeed...


 Excuse me, your scary shoe love and being beaten by you are not fantasies of mine. 


You wearing nothing but rubber gloves with a spoon motif on them whilst unicycling however is my ultimate fantasy.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Excuse me, your scary shoe love and being beaten by you are not fantasies of mine.
> 
> 
> You wearing nothing but rubber gloves with a spoon motif on them whilst unicycling however is my ultimate fantasy.


funny you should say that...  shame i don't have webcam.  Now lets not derail the lovely neighbours thread.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 4, 2005)

Gutted Darcy has gone, he was brilliant, not as good as Paul - stephan Dennis is a genius - just waiting for his next song to come out and things would be perfect!


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2005)

Nah, Darcy's better. The way he punched the nasty nurse when he woke up was priceless. Paul's been too guilt ridden in his nastiness whereas Darcy has no qualms.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 5, 2005)

darcy's gone??  what did i miss?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 5, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> darcy's gone??  what did i miss?



Darcy left after he bribed Izzie to support him in court, but not after telling Susan that Izzie's baby wasn't Karls! Hurrah!

Boyd is being such a knob jockey, and that Kayla girl doesn't have a chin.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 5, 2005)

Mwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ive been living In Melbourne for the past 12 months and I am soooooooo ahead when it comes to Neighbours.

What do you want to know about??

Stingrays business?

Pauls next move??

Does Darcy make a come back???

Is Harrold an alien?

Is Lou the perfect Granddad?

 I have all the secrets!!!


Mwhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 5, 2005)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Mwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ive been living In Melbourne for the past 12 months and I am soooooooo ahead when it comes to Neighbours.
> 
> ...


Lalalalalalalalalalalaaaaaaa

I can't hear you, and I don't want to know...

Lalalalalalalalalalalaaaaaaa

btw - wasn't steph good today?  Excellent acting.  

Boyd - big eeeejit.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 5, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Lalalalalalalalalalalaaaaaaa
> 
> I can't hear you, and I don't want to know...
> 
> ...



Same here, if anyone tries to tell me what is going to happen I go mental.

And yeah, Steph was great today, good on her for telling Boyd what a peckerhead he is being.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 5, 2005)

I missed the 1:40pm episode so i have to wait till later grrr.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 5, 2005)

i missed it....what happened?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 7, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> i missed it....what happened?


 Check the bbc neighbours mini-site.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 9, 2005)

Good God - just read that Analise is coming back this week - ruddy fantastic!!

Apparently Lou thinks she has come back to pick up where they left off - good old Laracon Lou!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 10, 2005)

indeedy, her and a few other old faces this week


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 13, 2005)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Good God - just read that Analise is coming back this week - ruddy fantastic!!
> 
> Apparently Lou thinks she has come back to pick up where they left off - good old Laracon Lou!


 She's bbbbbbbaaaaaaaacccccckkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh and when she said that she wanted to a documentry on Ramsay Street as the poms eat up all the backyard swimming pools and a BBQs.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Oh and when she said that she wanted to a documentry on Ramsay Street as the poms eat up all the backyard swimming pools and a BBQs.


and she works for the bbc!  (because obviously, the beeb broadcast loads of stuff shot on hand held digicam with built in mic - and yes I know about secret filming, but that's different)

and WTF    is with that accent?

aged well though...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 13, 2005)

How did Susan find out about Izzy's lies about the baby?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 13, 2005)

darcy told er


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 13, 2005)

What was with thouse guys "starting" on sky for being a "freak", She had a rubbish hat on, it was funny and everything but no way would anyway go out of there way to "hassle" her about it....analise is still gorgeous, issy is such an amuture. But i'd love there to be a war between thouse two, though obviouly analise would win.


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2005)

She seems like a better schemer than Izzy. And how many old characters have we got back now who spent time away? Harold, Sky, Paul, Annalise, David. Harold even came back from the dead so you wonder who's next.

I loved Lou when Annalise was flirting with him. His eyes were priceless ->


----------



## pigtails (Oct 14, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> And how many old characters have we got back now who spent time away? Harold, Sky, Paul, Annalise, David. Harold even came back from the dead so you wonder who's next.


Dee!

she's gotta come back.


----------



## pootle (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you think they could bring Jim Robinson back from the dead?  How cool is it that Alan Dale went from Jim Robinson to Caleb Nicol in the OC?


----------



## Snufkin (Oct 14, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> What was with thouse guys "starting" on sky for being a "freak", She had a rubbish hat on, it was funny and everything but no way would anyway go out of there way to "hassle" her about it....


Depends where you live, walk around with that hat (or anything wich makes you look different) on in certain areas and you'd get your head kicked in.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 14, 2005)

There's another huge character coming back

He was involved in a car crash, his care was a Mangel

boom boom


----------



## stavros (Oct 14, 2005)

I thought those guys would lay off Sky because she's fit, shallow beings that most of us are.

I recognised Phil Martin but I had to think way back to recall Doug Willis. Let us pray with all our souls that Phil's return doesn't mean Hannah's coming back.


----------



## dwen (Oct 14, 2005)

woohoo i have internet again, is there any way to download neighbours off the net coz i don't have a tv and am getting serious withdrawal symptoms...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 14, 2005)

That Izzy is such a bitch, he's fallen for it again.


----------



## dwen (Oct 14, 2005)

i don't want to hear that! i have no idea what you're talking about

oh how i wish i could still watch nieghbours, i know i can catch up on the bbc website but its not the same


----------



## dwen (Oct 14, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> I thought those guys would lay off Sky because she's fit, shallow beings that most of us are.
> 
> I recognised Phil Martin but I had to think way back to recall Doug Willis. Let us pray with all our souls that Phil's return doesn't mean Hannah's coming back.



what???!!!! phil martin came back and i didnt see it???! what possible storyline could there be for that???


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2005)

dwen said:
			
		

> woohoo i have internet again, is there any way to download neighbours off the net coz i don't have a tv and am getting serious withdrawal symptoms...




ello sweetie 

neighbours is a BAD drug. i watch a bit then i work and miss a bit, then i watch a bit. 

frinstance i dunno what happened about boyd's plot to be super daddy


----------



## dwen (Oct 14, 2005)

helloo  long time no see, hows it going?

i've been watching neighbours everyday since i was 6, i can't handle not knowing whats going on! i must find some way of watching it or my life will no longer have any purpose


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> ello sweetie
> 
> neighbours is a BAD drug. i watch a bit then i work and miss a bit, then i watch a bit.
> 
> frinstance i dunno what happened about boyd's plot to be super daddy


he and kayla have moved in to the Hoyland family home (poor stef) and are being crap parents, and stef is looking after the baby when they're asleep and they don't like it.

Btw - not only Doug willis - aged badly (father of my teen crush, Brad) and Philip Martin - no different at all - on Friday we had Lucy robinson, and some mean blonde woman whose name i don't recall but whose voice is very distinctive.

She used to run Lassiters?

But I missed the beginning of Fridays episode, so I don't know how they've explained the first two coming back.  (Lucy and scary woman have come to see Paul).


----------



## mauvais (Oct 15, 2005)

Who's coming back next then? My money's on Brad


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2005)

Some of the Starks maybe? I know Darren's with Libby up North but what about Cheryl and Dannii with their links to Lou? The Scully kids? Personally I want the Rebeccis back because they were great when in it.

I think the reason for the return of so many is that we're coming up to the 20 year birthday of the show and they're doing some kind of reunion. I think Kylie was pencilled in before her health troubles. Not sure if they'll get Guy Pearce and Russell Crowe back but you never know.

dwen, there is some where you can get them on the net, although they're about a week behind the UK. My sister gets them at her Uni because the phillistines in her common room won't watch the Aussie's greatest export. Don't know the URL though, sorry. Try a Neighbours fan site maybe?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 15, 2005)

Google for "~ntv/episodes/Enhanced/2005" and try a few links - some work, some don't. I _think_ that's Neighbours.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 17, 2005)

Izzy finally got found out!
I bet karl and Susannah get back together now and it won't be a day too soon.

20th anniversary special tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Rosco (Oct 17, 2005)

Yep, bugger my old boots, what the fuck just happened today!?! That Carls up for an oscar/bafta/whatever now, what a moment in tv history!  

Seriously tho folks don't miss this one later, absolutely brill episode.


----------



## Rosco (Oct 17, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> How did Susan find out about Izzy's lies about the baby?



by secretly logging onto the school docs pc, the sly old cow!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2005)

this has been a vintage week for Neighbours.  Man alive, Brett's back!  I used to love Brett...  and his naescent Mrs Robinson thing with Susan...

and Joe Mangel back tommorrow, I hear...  with this neighbours, they are really spoiling us.  

(Btw - seeing as it doesn't start til 7pm, couldn't BBC3 stick on a neighbours omnibus on saturday afternoons?)


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2005)

Is neighbours repeated anywhere on any of the any channels? I really wanna watch it but am never home at 5.30


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 17, 2005)

Carl about time too his eyes are open now. 

Tart   

20 years of Neighbours tomorrow. 2:05


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Is neighbours repeated anywhere on any of the any channels? I really wanna watch it but am never home at 5.30


no indeed - hence my suggestion - although perhaps a saturday lunchtime slot (hangover tv) might also work...


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 17, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> this has been a vintage week for Neighbours.  Man alive, Brett's back!  I used to love Brett...  and his naescent Mrs Robinson thing with Susan...
> 
> and Joe Mangel back tommorrow, I hear...  with this neighbours, they are really spoiling us.
> 
> (Btw - seeing as it doesn't start til 7pm, couldn't BBC3 stick on a neighbours omnibus on saturday afternoons?)




BRETTS BACK??? where is he i dont see him?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 17, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Some of the Starks maybe? I know Darren's with Libby up North but what about Cheryl and Dannii with their links to Lou?



Cheryl is dead you berk. Karl killed her by mistake.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> BRETTS BACK??? where is he i dont see him?


turned up today - much mileage made of the fact that connor is the same charcter as brett just with an irish accent...


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> no indeed - hence my suggestion - although perhaps a saturday lunchtime slot (hangover tv) might also work...



Didn't see your post. Don't know why it isn't repeated at a more sensible time. Other channels should be fighting over it. It'd get heaps of viewers.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 17, 2005)

Err, isn't "Brett" actually "Lance"?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Err, isn't "Brett" actually "Lance"?


yup - just this minute realised my mistake and came here to own up...

i shall retire to the naughty corner...


----------



## Rosco (Oct 17, 2005)

cooooorrrrrrrrr blimey, that Analise is luuurverly!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm so happy Lance is back. He was my favorite charater, Connor isnt fit to wipe Lances backside.


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2005)

Bugger, forgot Cheryl is dead. I'm getting slack.

Annalise is quite fit but I still prefer her sister Jo.

And fuck me was the finish today. Awesome stuff.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 18, 2005)

That was so good when susan put out the rubbish and dusted off her hands.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 18, 2005)

I bet we haven't seen the last of Izzy, I reckon she will team up with Paul and create havoc. Both bitter, twisted losers in love.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I bet we haven't seen the last of Izzy, I reckon she will team up with Paul and create havoc. Both bitter, twisted losers in love.


mmm - watching bbc brekkie today...  they're live from the neighbours set and she's still in it.  So thats at least another what?  3 months?


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2005)

GO SUSAN!

Did you see the way she looked at Izzy as she dumped her rubbish then dusted her hands off.

Awesome.


----------



## pootle (Oct 18, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> mmm - watching bbc brekkie today...  they're live from the neighbours set and she's still in it.  So thats at least another what?  3 months?



Neighbours in Oz is 8 weeks ahead of us, but they actually film something like 3 months in advance!


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 18, 2005)

Wowwee todays Neighbours was quality.

There's a big montage thing of characters past. Sarah Beaumonth (who hasn't aged well), the Martin sisters (still dog rough), the Kennedy children, that shrieking Melanie woman, the Stark kids, plain Jane...

Even Joe Mangel turns up.

Gonna watch the 5:35 show. There's even a behind the scenes show on now. Wowee!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 18, 2005)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Wowwee todays Neighbours was quality.
> 
> There's a big montage thing of characters past. Sarah Beaumonth (who hasn't aged well), the Martin sisters (still dog rough), the Kennedy children, that shrieking Melanie woman, the Stark kids, plain Jane...
> 
> ...



   

Okay, you're making me very angry now. I really want to watch it


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 18, 2005)

> Sarah Beaumonth (who hasn't aged well),


 lol 

bloddy ozy most of them here in London


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2005)

it was quality - 

add to the list

Gaby Willis
Flick Scully
Sam Kratz
Older Woman Kratz
Gail Robinson
Hillary Robinson

some more...


----------



## crossfire (Oct 18, 2005)

Where was Tad?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 18, 2005)

Boy, did that make me feel old or what??????  
I remember going sick from work to watch Scott and Charlene's wedding. Only seems like yesterday. Shame Kylie and Jason couldn't have been there.

Here's to the next 20 years!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 18, 2005)

the follow up programme made me laugh.  russel crowe trying to play down his contribution to neighbours!  most disappointing natalie imbruglia made no show in the actual episode episode


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice to see Gaby Willis again. I used to lurve her. But I really want Libby to come back!


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2005)

Where were the rest of the Rebechi clan? We saw Angie but no Stoney or Big Kev. Disappointing. Also no Guy Pearce or Russell Crowe, surprisingly.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 18, 2005)

5 years we've waited to see Amy Greenwood again and WE STILL WEREN'T TOLD THE GENDER OF THE BABY SHE LEFT TO HAVE!!!


----------



## pootle (Oct 19, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Boy, did that make me feel old or what??????
> I remember going sick from work to watch Scott and Charlene's wedding. Only seems like yesterday.



Innit! I was off school for a couple of months following a big operation at the time, and Scott and Charlene's wedding was on the day I was due to go back to school, so pretended to be sick just so I could have one more day off to watch it!  Thank god my dad was looking after me that day.  My mum wouldn have never bought it.

Yesterday episode was brilliant!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 19, 2005)

I LOVE Joe Mangle!!

He's hysterical, bit of a parody now but still cool as fuck!


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2005)

Could Joe be any more Australian? I was pissing myself laughing today with his various Aussie-isms. He's like a male Janelle, I can't wait for them to meet.

Boyd really is a prize cake-taker isn't he? Will he ever redeem himself?


----------



## dwen (Oct 19, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Google for "~ntv/episodes/Enhanced/2005" and try a few links - some work, some don't. I _think_ that's Neighbours.



marvellous! have now caught up to yesterdays episode!  

dyou know if the documentary that was on yesterday is available for download anywhere?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 20, 2005)

dwen said:
			
		

> marvellous! have now caught up to yesterdays episode!
> 
> dyou know if the documentary that was on yesterday is available for download anywhere?


Yeah, it's on UKNova if you can get an account somehow.


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh boy, Joe's "I've just dropped the kids off at the swimming pool" line had me in stitches today.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 20, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Also no Guy Pearce or Russell Crowe, surprisingly.



Well, Russell Crowe did appear in an interview. There couldn't have been an appearance by Guy Pearce in Annalise's documentary as there is no one left on the street who would remember him.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Well, Russell Crowe did appear in an interview. There couldn't have been an appearance by Guy Pearce in Annalise's documentary as there is no one left on the street who would remember him.


other than paul robinsion?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 21, 2005)

cant believe no ones commented on how fat sarah is


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 21, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> cant believe no ones commented on how fat sarah is


 They did, but were polite and said she hadnt aged well.


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 25, 2005)

Did you see today's episode with the dramatisations of Janelles book? Why was the footage so jerky? It looked like it had been downloaded from a dodgy website.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Did you see today's episode with the dramatisations of Janelles book? Why was the footage so jerky? It looked like it had been downloaded from a dodgy website.


oh that was _*brilliant!*_ They must have had so much fun - the jerkiness and the strange focus effect were to make it look dream sequency.  Fab storyline...


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 25, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh that was _*brilliant!*_ They must have had so much fun - the jerkiness and the strange focus effect were to make it look dream sequency.  Fab storyline...



I understand the strange focus but the jerkiness was nasty.
It was funny though.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 25, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> They did, but were polite and said she hadnt aged well.




Oh, must have missed that    I thought the jennell thing was great   loved the susan parts.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 25, 2005)

CyberRose, Eliza Taylor-Cotter will be answering questions you submit to her on the BBC website here.  Maybe you can ask her out?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 26, 2005)

My mate in Perth just emailed and managed to give away one of the most spectacular storylines in Neighbours history!

Git, another few weeks before it hits here


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 26, 2005)

Share. if it's about a plane crash...everyone knows.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 26, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Share. if it's about a plane crash...everyone knows.



Yeah it was something to do with that. Nad other stuff about the actor playing Joe Scully leaving.

The crash thing was that 3 characters die, but one actually doesn't and for a long while the producers play it as more dying


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 26, 2005)

dylan? Thats what i heard


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 26, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> dylan? Thats what i heard



Survives


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2005)

I heard that Susan is one of the ones who could potentially die


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I heard that Susan is one of the ones who could potentially die


susan's still filming in australia - so I doubt it.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 26, 2005)

Look away now if you don't want to know













David, Lil, Serena and the pilot are the casualties after the bomb. Lyn and Karl believe Susan has died. The bomb is planted by a new character. Susan and Izzy survive but recieve death threats. Everything seems to fall back to Paul and Izzy. Dylan turns up at his own funeral after being presumed dead. Serena's body is never found leaving a return open


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell that was an evil colour to choose. I think you've blinded me.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Bloody hell that was an evil colour to choose. I think you've blinded me.


highlight it - white on dark blue is easy on the eye...

cool, btw RR


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 26, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Look away now if you don't want to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This isnt true, tell me its not true.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 26, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> This isnt true, tell me its not true.



Tis true

Oops...I mean, tis true

Poor Harold. At least he's got Sky...wish I had Sky


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 26, 2005)

Nevermind all that. Back to today's episode; I loved Toady's quote about Serena: "She's 17 going on 12".  
 One for CyberRose then...


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 28, 2005)

Whats the verdict, is sindy a psycho? I cant make up my mind??? Yesterday i was convince she was I dont think she pushed her friend, or ment to push jeane, or lil, Butttt, why did she lie about the her engament to her friend,and i think she ran over that guy. But after today?????


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2005)

I wonder if CyberRose heard that Janae was online after the show today for  a webchat....


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 5, 2005)

So Cindy IS a mental! Can't believe it..didn't understand the hypnosis stuff though.

Cracking storyline.

Although...I used to like having my lunch while watching Neighbours...but Linney and Joe have spoiled that now.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 5, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> I wonder if CyberRose heard that Janae was online after the show today for  a webchat....


 Well he wasnt on here........................


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2005)

It hit me on Thrusday that Dylan looks a lot like a young, Bill-And-Ted-era, Keanu Reeves. Anyone else see this?

Also Sky needs to go back to being a brunette because it suits her a lot more.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 6, 2005)

Sky was much fitter as a goth with black and blue hair. Its the difference between hot and stunning.


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2005)

Agreed. She will always be fit, but especially in her birthday outfit it all looked a bit forced.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 6, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> I wonder if CyberRose heard that Janae was online after the show today for  a webchat....


Hey she's 16 now so its open season on her!!


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2005)

Hold it everyone, call a national holiday and charter a plane down under, so to speak, for CyberRose.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 6, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Hey she's 16 now so its open season on her!!


 But she is still 15 for 2 more months in Neighbours, you dirty old man.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Paul on the run from cops hides red sports car  behind green trees    
Cindy mad as a brush. 
And Toady should be a stunt man_ say no more if not seen lunch time show _


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm interested to know what surgery CyberRose thinks Janae should get. Or is she perfect already?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 9, 2005)

From Cunt's Corner, an interesting take on Neighbours:

"	Australian Soap Opera Teenage boys	Useless nerd like kangaroo fucking cunts. How come when some drop dead gorgeous Australian schoolgirl bint drops round your house in the evening the only thing you can think of doing is studying? Any self respecting English teenager would be up it like a ferret down a rabbit hole, in Neighbours the most that seems to be on your mind is taking them down the coffee shop for a fucking milk shake. If Australian teenagers are really like this it's a miracle any more are ever fucking conceived at all.

Get with the programme, get some fucking alcopops down your gullets, ditch the sailor boy school uniforms and find a convenience store to shag behind like normal kids. Swotty twats."

So, so true!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 9, 2005)

maybe in the old days but neighbours has been puttin in the effort to have kids that wake up on lawns after a night on drugs in some furry pink coat and the like


----------



## Lost Zoot (Nov 9, 2005)

There's a new memeber of the sleepover club in erinsbourgh for CyberRose to perve on.







 why was she branded as a "weirdo"?? and if she had anysense she'd run away from Bree timmions who was looking oddly...gloopy.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> There's a new memeber of the sleepover club in erinsbourgh for CyberRose to perve on.
> 
> 
> why was she branded as a "weirdo"?? and if she had anysense she'd run away from Bree timmions who was looking oddly...gloopy.


oh i _knew i_ recognised her!

my 7 year old niece adores the sleepover club...

poor bree - she just is a gloopy girl...


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 9, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> There's a new memeber of the sleepover club in erinsbourgh for CyberRose to perve on.


16 next May as well!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 9, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh i _knew i_ recognised her!
> 
> my 7 year old niece adores the sleepover club...



So do i, it's fucking quality viewing. However unlike CyberRose i dont fancy any of them.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> So do i, it's fucking quality viewing. However unlike CyberRose i dont fancy any of them.


i_h_b: the TV tastes of a seven year old girl...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 9, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i_h_b: the TV tastes of a seven year old girl...


 Clearly you havent seen the episode where they go to the theme park and not only win free entry for a year but manage to foil the M&M's plan to do the same and stop them pulling some hot girls they are lying to.

Drama just doesnt describe it.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 10, 2005)

ah janelle doing another one of her fantasy story things today with susan at her feet, quality stuff


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 11, 2005)

Did anyone see how tall Paul Robinson was today when he was leaf blowing!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Nov 11, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Did anyone see how tall Paul Robinson was today when he was leaf blowing!!!!



Maybe he had taken off his false leg and was balancing on it with his other one?

Kind of like a shit wobbly stilt.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Nov 11, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> ah janelle doing another one of her fantasy story things today with susan at her feet, quality stuff




That was   but that was the last one.....


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 16, 2005)

What the hell was Joe eating when Jannelle and Lyn went to see him?


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> What the hell was Joe eating when Jannelle and Lyn went to see him?



Frankfurters (or some variation of) and ketchup.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 16, 2005)

strung out said:
			
		

> Frankfurters (or some variation of) and ketchup.


 Ahhh right, looked quite dodgy.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2005)

Wouldb anyone want Boyd to attend to their medical concerns?


----------



## cymrukid (Nov 16, 2005)

*Karl Kenndey: Uber Doctor*

'Hi I'm Karl Kennedy. Not content with my busy schedule as a local GP, I usually find plenty of time to also hang around the hospital, sticking my nose in whenever possible, in many instances regarding issues that are well outside my expertise. Conveniently, if any of Ramsey Street's residents show up, I'm always on hand to give out test results or provide inane advice while the regular, properly qualified consultants are 'away at a conference.'
 And those Eden Hills' Players and the spurt in productions that they've been staging recently...sublime.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2005)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> 'Hi I'm Karl Kennedy. Not content with my busy schedule as a local GP, I usually find plenty of time to also hang around the hospital, sticking my nose in whenever possible, in many instances regarding issues that are well outside my expertise. Conveniently, if any of Ramsey Street's residents show up, I'm always on hand to give out test results or provide inane advice while the regular, properly qualified consultants are 'away at a conference.'
> And those Eden Hills' Players and the spurt in productions that they've been staging recently...sublime.



Don't forget mentoring at Erinsborough high!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 17, 2005)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> 'Hi I'm Karl Kennedy. Not content with my busy schedule as a local GP, I usually find plenty of time to also hang around the hospital, sticking my nose in whenever possible, in many instances regarding issues that are well outside my expertise. Conveniently, if any of Ramsey Street's residents show up, I'm always on hand to give out test results or provide inane advice while the regular, properly qualified consultants are 'away at a conference.'
> And those Eden Hills' Players and the spurt in productions that they've been staging recently...sublime.


 Congratulations, you have made the funny quotes thread with your first post!


----------



## cymrukid (Nov 17, 2005)

Why, thank you. Long time reader, first time poster. Normally just have a quick scan around and laugh at other people's ramblings but once I saw a Neighbours thread I was compelled to join in. I am in no way as sad as that implies...honest


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2005)

it's like how class sizes at erinsborough high are only ever about 12 kids, tops.  

and their teachers don't need teaching qulaifications... (here's to you, mr robinson)


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2005)

We did see another Dr today in Dr Levi. Do you think he's an expert in genetics?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 17, 2005)

I watched neighbours twice today purely to see dylan (dilan? sp?) get decked.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 17, 2005)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I watched neighbours twice today purely to see dylan (dilan? sp?) get decked.


 That kick was beautiful, gotta watch it again on the BBC website.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 17, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> That kick was beautiful, gotta watch it again on the BBC website.



Oh gosh! I didn't even know they had video of neighbours. I've watched it several more times now.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 17, 2005)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Oh gosh! I didn't even know they had video of neighbours. I've watched it several more times now.


 Bruce Lee would be proud of that kick.


----------



## cymrukid (Nov 18, 2005)

Did anyone else spot the continuity fuck up in today's (Friday) episode? During Stingray's first appearance of the day you could see that he'd had a haircut, but in his later appearances his hair had somehow grown to the way it had been on Thursday. I really wish they'd kill him off, everything about him annoys me. He should go like Madge but the cancer should be replaced with a mysterious but agonising STD.


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2005)

No way. Stingray's becoming one of my favourite characters. His playful episodes with Dylan are great and you get the feeling there's real warmth beneath his exterior.

Bit disappointed no-one's applauded my excellent Dr levi joke upthread. He should move into the House Of Trouser.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 18, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> No way. Stingray's becoming one of my favourite characters. His playful episodes with Dylan are great and you get the feeling there's real warmth beneath his exterior.
> 
> Bit disappointed no-one's applauded my excellent Dr levi joke upthread. He should move into the House Of Trouser.



Your joke was very clever ill admit but you loose all your point gained by liking Scott and it is Scott as he is a Timmins not a Rebbeci.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Nov 19, 2005)

I think out of everybody in erinsbourough i fancy joe mangal the most


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 26, 2005)

"She's not auntie Izzy, she's auntie Easy"


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 30, 2005)

Izzy's gurning, twitching performance was laugh-out-loud funny today.


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2005)

Is anyone else starting to get fed up of hearing "I've Never Been To Cuba" ad nauseum?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 30, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is anyone else starting to get fed up of hearing "I've Never Been To Cuba" ad nauseum?



Bloody bloody, I had that song in my head all day after the lunchtime episode. Now it's there again.   

Why is Susan going out with that big beast man? He is truly rankus.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 1, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is anyone else starting to get fed up of hearing "I've Never Been To Cuba" ad nauseum?



I cant work out the relevance of that song, normally the chourus of the songs in neighbours means something, like when there was a break up they'd always play that one that went #without you, i couldnt change my car# or at least thats what it sounded like.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 1, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Izzy's gurning, twitching performance was laugh-out-loud funny today.



 

I really really think Steph and Max are fifty thousand times more nausating than "I've never been to cuba". What was the other song they alway used to play in coffee shop?


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 1, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> I really really think Steph and Max are fifty thousand times more nausating than "I've never been to cuba". What was the other song they alway used to play in coffee shop?



There was that one that went "just give me one good reason why i should go home with you..."

Also at the end of a scene where something really scandalous had happened they would play that song that ended with "here I come ready or not..".


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, the one good reason one!  They really over played that. But i miss it  
 
Also, the music lou is playing at the moment while he's trying to re gain his youth (again) is quite good!    

And they always shockingly have decent music playing in the dina in homma


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2005)

What was that song that was a kind of rocky build-up then at the climax to the scene had the singer sing "I'm outta here"? That was pure cheese


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 1, 2005)

that one as well!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 1, 2005)

i'd thought i was quite a neighbours fan till i saw this part of the thread, i seem to instantaneously forget every song that comes on but recognise it only when it gets played again


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 1, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> i'd thought i was quite a neighbours fan till i saw this part of the thread, i seem to instantaneously forget every song that comes on but recognise it only when it gets played again



But the songs are so catchy!


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe they're building up to a special guest appearence by Fidel Castro. He could buy Izzy's half of the Scarlet Bar.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 3, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Maybe they're building up to a special guest appearence by Fidel Castro. He could buy Izzy's half of the Scarlet Bar.


 I had a proper cuban cigar from cuba earlier.


----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2005)

Lou is a fantastic addition to the House Of Trouser (TM). He should replace Stu and his brother.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 7, 2005)

Karl telling that thick bitch Janelle exactly what a shite parent she is was nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 16, 2005)

What was the invisible Timmins parent's dirty little secret that Janelle was blackmailing him about?


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 16, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> What was the invisible Timmins parent's dirty little secret that Janelle was blackmailing him about?



We didn't find out, but he has rejected her because of it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## hendo (Dec 17, 2005)

Janelle is scary. A bit like Lizzie Bardsley.


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 17, 2005)

hendo said:
			
		

> Janelle is scary. A bit like Lizzie Bardsley.



Janelle is officially my new favourite character. Actually the whole family are ace, especially Dylan..for some reason I'm managing to look past his 80's aura and find hime quite attractrive..


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2005)

As I said many pages ago, Dylan keeps reminding me of Bill-&-Ted era Keanu Reeves to look at. Bree seems like a well-grounded girl and I can see her perhaps having an affinity with Sky.

However Joe is fast becoming my favourite character. I get the feeling Mark Little's given some licence to improvise because a lot of his lines seem somewhat off the cuff.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 19, 2005)

How can Connor not dump that stupid troll Serena for Carmella?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> How can Connor not dump that stupid troll Serena for Carmella?


cos carmella is vapid, and sly, and manipulative.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 19, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> cos carmella is vapid, and sly, and manipulative.


 But Serena is annoying, ugly, immature, much younger than Connor and has committed incest!!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> But Serena is annoying, ugly, immature, much younger than Connor and has committed incest!!


but connor is also annoying ugly and immature - plus pretended to be a friend of jack scully's and so was something of a conman originally, and shagged jack's girlfriend behind his back - they're made for each other!

carmella is actually evil - you can tell by looking at her.


----------



## Random One (Dec 19, 2005)

why are you watsing time talkign about them - they are boring characters!!!

izzy, paul and evil daught elle is what u should be talkign about!!!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> why are you watsing time talkign about them - they are boring characters!!!
> 
> izzy, paul and evil daught elle is what u should be talkign about!!!


nope - that whole storyline is *yawn* 

really predictable... dull dull dull


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 20, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> carmella is actually evil - you can tell by looking at her.



Yes but she hasnt fucked her brother.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 20, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> why are you watsing time talkign about them - they are boring characters!!!
> 
> izzy, paul and evil daught elle is what u should be talkign about!!!




That is the rubbishest story line! Closley followed by conner n' sernea shiginanens and, And then dave and lil...oh god. and steph and max. Kill *THEM* mr plane accident.

The only thing intresting is the timmin's storylines, and i hopping Mrs K's new person will hurry up and die so she and karl can get back together.


----------



## hendo (Dec 20, 2005)

Loved the Mr Erinsborough contest today. Utterly utterly naff


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2005)

> Yes but she hasnt fucked her brother.


She might have done actually, because "family" means something else to the Calmanettis.

Odd that I don't seem to find Carmella as fit as I did before. Before she was up challenging Sky but strangely not now. Tune in tomorrow for another episode of "Who Stav Fancies".


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 22, 2005)

Now i'm stuck in Canada i will be needing you lovely people to tell me whats going on.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 22, 2005)

Lu saw the older timmin's girl naked hahha


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 22, 2005)

That Janae Timmins. Eh? Phwrrr. Please tell me she's supposed to be nineteen or something.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 22, 2005)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> That Janae Timmins. Eh? Phwrrr. Please tell me she's supposed to be nineteen or something.


 She is 15. 16 now in real life but in the episodes we re seeign she is still 15.

See earlier on the thread about the reaction CyberRose got when her phwrrr'ed her.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 23, 2005)

Are the Timmins and Lou going to get a place together?
Surely they have to get back on Ramsey street or they arent 'neighbours'? What's the protocol for that shit? I know libby and drew moved out but I always imagined they lived on the corner with the main road....


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2005)

Karl hasn't lived in Ramsey Street for about 18 months. The Timmins seem like they're here for the long run as otherwise we don't have any kids as such left now (unless the Kinskis stick around) and we need some link to the school. Not sure if Paul and Izzy will stay because they've bled Izzy dry with her romantic dalliances, and that is an awful big house for two people, or three if Elle sticks around. Susan's the only one in her house too.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 23, 2005)

So whats been going on??

Update me people!!!


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 23, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> So whats been going on??
> 
> Update me people!!!



Everyone has gone bald.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 23, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Everyone has gone bald.


 Even Bouncer 5????


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 24, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Even Bouncer 5????



He was first, then Audrey and then it just spread like wildfire.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 24, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Everyone has gone bald.



 

Abosoluty fuck all. ummm...The fat cheese timmin's thought she had a date to a science factory with the boy kinski but his dad callapsed and he "Stood her up" all though he didn't realise they were supse to be going out, or somehting, i think there'll be lots more of that...Boyd and Jaene nearly had sex in her carvan but they didn't...and they each spent the rest of the episode TALKING TO THERE PARENTS about it?? WTF?! Do you tell your parents that your up for it?   wrong wrong wrong. It's just because they both dont have any friends they can talk to about it. 

and karl now knows susans is engaged and her person is dieing, but susan and his children dont know...moral dilema karl!


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 27, 2005)

The man that is giving Susan's dying boyfriend alternative therapy is Life Mechanics cult man!

Remember, the bloke who told Stu to get his life "in the driving seat" and "take control of the wheel" and plenty more driving/life analogies.

Excellent!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 27, 2005)

Sadie said:
			
		

> The man that is giving Susan's dying boyfriend alternative therapy is Life Mechanics cult man!
> 
> Remember, the bloke who told Stu to get his life "in the driving seat" and "take control of the wheel" and plenty more driving/life analogies.
> 
> Excellent!




Bit of a rawking episode i have to stay. Apart from steph thinking she was all cool. Your not. I love the way neighbours only have one or two evil charaters but they keep comming back for anything requiring nasty-ness, because there proper ramsey st super villain baddies, not any half arsed reformist rubbish. Like that guy who took pictures of serena is the same dude who spiked janea's drink, i'm surprised (and abit dissapointed) they didn't give those storie lines both to life coach guy as well.  
And now when ever abit of school bullieing is required they bring in that guy who used to go out with jenea.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 28, 2005)

I love you people for enabling me to keep up with neighbours in the best way possible.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 30, 2005)

Today and yestersdays eps -

???????????????? 
Some shite with carmella (yeah, she's back) trying to get bwtn connor and serna. She organised a photo shoot for the binki shop and was being quite snide to serna so LIL slaped carmella who told stu????? Pointless waste of good neighbours time.

"Lynny" took back the timminises.

There was a really funny part with the woman timmins telling jaene how to act around boyd, she had a voice over but wasnt in the scence. Twas brilliant. 

Jeane straighten her hair and it looked really nice.   Well done you, the lipm curles were annying me abit. 

what else....Oh steph's baby is a boy as if anyone cares. 

Scott and Dylan got "kidnaped" by someone dyan ratted on.

Elle/lucinda is drugging Izzy which is all a bit strange...dont they ever leave that house? No wonder all of them are so crap and boring and turning drugging each other to liven things up. BUT the way that Ned...who's really quite hot...is screatly in love with izzy is sooo sweet, and singulary keeping me intrested.


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 30, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I love you people for enabling me to keep up with neighbours in the best way possible.



Today's episode was in Spanish with difficult-to-read English subtitles. Dunno why.

When you back from Canadia?


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 30, 2005)

Loving Janelle as a stand up comedienne. Genius.


----------



## stavros (Dec 30, 2005)

> Oh steph's baby is a boy as if anyone cares


Oh very clever, what happens if Max reads this thread you douchebag?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 30, 2005)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Loving Janelle as a stand up comedienne. Genius.



Mad max's face in the background as everyone loving her was even better!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 30, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Today's episode was in Spanish with difficult-to-read English subtitles. Dunno why.
> 
> When you back from Canadia?


 4th of January.

I'm getting withdrawls from having no Neighbours.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 30, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Oh very clever, what happens if Max reads this thread you douchebag?



lol


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 30, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Today and yestersdays eps -
> 
> ????????????????
> Some shite with carmella (yeah, she's back) trying to get bwtn connor and serna. She organised a photo shoot for the binki shop and was being quite snide to serna so LIL slaped carmella who told stu????? Pointless waste of good neighbours time.
> ...


 Excellent update. If we ever meet i owe you a pint.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 30, 2005)

sorry about the shoddy spellings.


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 30, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Excellent update. If we ever meet i owe you a pint.



Do I get one for my updates?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 31, 2005)

You get a half for comdy value.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jan 1, 2006)

I got talking to this girl in the pub last night about, yes...neighbours   because she'd been in aus recently. 


Neighbours spoiler (possibly)





























After david dies harold is obviously quite pissed off that the majority of his family are dead and finds a letter or something david wrote whilst lil had ran off with paul, just saying how much paul had fucked up their family etc, and harold goes round to pauls...AND STRANGLES HIM????!!!!!    
Pauls not too stable...pyshically, since loosing a leg so...maybe harold could kill him properly....


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 1, 2006)

nah paul seems to be coping far too well with losing a leg, it's barely noticeable, neighbours is great for things like that.  like stu's blindness.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 3, 2006)

Oooh I wonder what the meaning of the creepy box under the floor boards is? It must be bad as they had they pyscho Cindy music on again.

Also...is there anyway to ban spoilers on this thread, or at least make sure they are in pale writing or something. I nearly read the above stuff when I went to the last post and scrolled up.  

The beauty of neighbours is that you don't find out what's happening in papers and stuff.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 3, 2006)

Creepy Box????

What???


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 3, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Creepy Box????
> 
> What???



Well...Steph complained she felt all weird when she was decorating the nursery, so Max looked under the floorboards to see if he could find any dead possums.  But he found an old dusty box, when they looked inside they found some pairs of babies booties and a horseshoe.  And then the creepy psycho Cindy music came on.

Also, Boyd really want to tell Janae that he fancies her but he's too scared and now she thinks he doesn't like her.  

Dylan was forced to do an armed robbery by these old enemies from Colac.

The Timmins moved back in with sicko couple Linney and Joe.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jan 4, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> The Timmins moved back in with sicko couple Linney and Joe.



LOL, brilliantly put. I missed the last copal of days of neighbours   sorry about the spoilers.


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2006)

I loved how Susan decided the best place to have a private conversation with Karl was in the only classroom in the entire school. It seems the whole school consists of just that room and the hallway with the lockers.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> I loved how Susan decided the best place to have a private conversation with Karl was in the only classroom in the entire school. It seems the whole school consists of just that room and the hallway with the lockers.


that classroom only ever has about 8-10 kids in it!  you don't get class sizes like that at eton (i imagine).


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 6, 2006)

We did once see the Computer Room back when Libby and that kid were getting it on.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jan 8, 2006)

But the weird thing was...they'd added another door next to the "chalk board" (Erinsbourough high needs more needs more funding)...whyyyy??????
If they were trying to make it look like another classroom they failed.   because they didn't  take way the normal door.


Maybe i shouldn't be noticing things like this...


----------



## stavros (Jan 9, 2006)

Some of my classrooms at school had more than one door as a result of being the bridge between building extensions, so it's not unusual, although you'd have thought we'd have noticed the installation.

Also, not really loving the glimpses into the minds of Boyd and Janae. That's some scary shit.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 10, 2006)

Janae's a bit annoying tho in my opinion, but rekon she and boyd make an ok, if not simple couple.

Dylan's the fittest male though by far. isnt he a bit too old to be a schoolboy though? bet he's like about 25 in real life. what happened there with the casting??

oh yeah, whats happening with connor and the mob? why'd he fake anouther robbery of 'bounce'?


----------



## YouSir (Jan 10, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Janae's a bit annoying tho in my opinion, but rekon she and boyd make an ok, if not simple couple.
> 
> Dylan's the fittest male though by far. isnt he a bit too old to be a schoolboy though? bet he's like about 25 in real life. what happened there with the casting??
> 
> oh yeah, whats happening with connor and the mob? why'd he fake anouther robbery of 'bounce'?



His daughter was dying so he got went to Carmella and borrowed money from the mob to pay medical bills. Only it wasn't the mob's money, it was Carmella's, she's building up an elaborate lie to try and win him back. Which is why he robbed Bounce, she said that they wanted the money now, or else.

Not that I'm a fan or anything


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jan 10, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Janae's a bit annoying tho in my opinion, but rekon she and boyd make an ok, if not simple couple.
> 
> Dylan's the *fittest male though by far*. isnt he a bit too old to be a schoolboy though? bet he's like about 25 in real life. what happened there with the casting??



have you not seen ned??


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2006)

I think Dylan actually is somewhat older than Sky, Boyd, etc who've just about hit 18 now because when he should've been completing school he was stuck in "juvy". I reckon he's meant to be about 20, but all three of those actors are blatently into their third decade. Serena too probably.


----------



## Cranapplecorpse (Jan 11, 2006)

After david dies harold is obviously quite pissed off that the majority of his family are dead and finds a letter or something david wrote whilst lil had ran off with paul, just saying how much paul had fucked up their family etc, and harold goes round to pauls...AND STRANGLES HIM????!!!!!    
Pauls not too stable...pyshically, since loosing a leg so...maybe harold could kill him properly....[/QUOTE]

  That sounds scarily like the neighbours spoilers I invented when I first moved out from oz.  I think people from my old school are still waiting for lou and harold to move in together and come out of the closet, although I admit the one about flick going on a killing spree was a little far fetched.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

> That sounds scarily like the neighbours spoilers I invented when I first moved out from oz.  I think people from my old school are still waiting for lou and harold to move in together and come out of the closet, although I admit the one about flick going on a killing spree was a little far fetched.



Grrrrr. Stop giving spoilers...I didn't bloody know David dies.


----------



## stavros (Jan 11, 2006)

Can we have a seperate, marked thread for any spoilers please? Warning in this thread doesn't really help when posts afterwards reference what was revealed.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Can we have a seperate, marked thread for any spoilers please? Warning in this thread doesn't really help when posts afterwards reference what was revealed.



Yes please.


----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank fuck we've started another page so we don't risk accidently seeing those previous posts.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 14, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Thank fuck we've started another page so we don't risk accidently seeing those previous posts.


 They all die.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 14, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> They all die.



Susan's bell end boyfriend better die soon. He's getting on my nerves.

I am particularly enjoying the Janelle vs Joe Mangel (or Moe Jangel, hoho  ) debacle.

Janelle is officially my favourite character.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 15, 2006)

Hahahahaha, i'm loving this thread, I never knew there was such a huge Neighbours mob on urban, and the passion and shear annoyance at when spoilers are revealed, superb.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 15, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha, i'm loving this thread, I never knew there was such a huge Neighbours mob on urban, and the passion and shear annoyance at when spoilers are revealed, superb.


 We don't get out much.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 15, 2006)

I once heard of a person who'd watch it twice every day cause he was convinced there was a slight difference between the 2


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 15, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> I once heard of a person who'd watch it twice every day cause he was convinced there was a slight difference between the 2


 I'll sometimes do that if someone swears just to see if i misheard.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 15, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I'll sometimes do that if someone swears just to see if i misheard.



You really do need to get out more


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 15, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> You really do need to get out more



I know.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 16, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> I once heard of a person who'd watch it twice every day cause he was convinced there was a slight difference between the 2


I think the English episodes are editted a bit to cut out the extra naughty scenes! There's a website (PerfectBlend I think) where you can watch all the 'banned' clips!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 17, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I think the English episodes are editted a bit to cut out the extra naughty scenes! There's a website (PerfectBlend I think) where you can watch all the 'banned' clips!


 They havent cut naughty bits out for years IIRC.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 17, 2006)

Shocker today...just when I thought Neighbours was getting a bit dull!

I think we should take bets on who's going to snuff it. I personally hope rankus podgefactory David dies, along with Alex (who is dying anyway but the sooner the better really), and Connor and Serena can burn too for being the sickest couple of the year, (along with Susan and Alex but that's his fault, not the lovely Susan's)

Don't know who left the bomb, my first instinct was Gus, but didn't they find his body in the fire?

How very exciting!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Shocker today...just when I thought Neighbours was getting a bit dull!
> 
> I think we should take bets on who's going to snuff it. I personally hope rankus podgefactory David dies, along with Alex (who is dying anyway but the sooner the better really), and Connor and Serena can burn too for being the sickest couple of the year, (along with Susan and Alex but that's his fault, not the lovely Susan's)
> 
> ...


now there is a spoiler (in yellow print iirc) a few pages back - if you want to know what happens...

But they showed a picture of izzy and some bloke at the end - but my TV is tiny - anyone see who the pic was of? - you're right, it can't be Gus - he got barbecued.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 17, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> now there is a spoiler (in yellow print iirc) a few pages back - if you want to know what happens...
> 
> But they showed a picture of izzy and some bloke at the end - but my TV is tiny - anyone see who the pic was of? - you're right, it can't be Gus - he got barbecued.



No spoilers for me. Best thing about Neighbours is shockers like these! (and sexy Karl obviously)

I'm sure the picture was of Paul and Izzy.

Hmmm..I've no idea who it could be then. The only person with a real motive who isn't on the plane is Karl...but surely not. But he did give his ticket away...


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 17, 2006)

I was positive it was Paul cos it made me start thinking of who the obvious suspects would be - Karl or Stuarts brother


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 17, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> No spoilers for me. Best thing about Neighbours is shockers like these! (and sexy Karl obviously)
> 
> I'm sure the picture was of Paul and Izzy.
> 
> Hmmm..I've no idea who it could be then. The only person with a real motive who isn't on the plane is Karl...but surely not. But he did give his ticket away...



I'm sure the picture was Paul and Izzy.

I don't reckon it's got anything to do with Karl as he gave his ticket to Alex, or whatever his name is, which means Susan would be on the plane. I can see Alex dying and Karl being wracked (sp?) with guilt and getting together with Susan. I'm not going to even think of the idea of Susan dying.
I do confess I was a little upset that Harold isn't on the plane.


----------



## feyr (Jan 17, 2006)

i have to admit to downloading the next few days episodes cos i'm not going to be able to wathc them on tv

they be good


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 18, 2006)

I need to read this thread on a more regular basis - now that I'm working, I only get to see it on Thursdays/Fridays.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 18, 2006)

Who's idea was this plane thing anyway, and why the hell are so many people on it?


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 18, 2006)

Too tight to film an actual crash then!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 18, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Too tight to film an actual crash then!



Yeah that was quite funny And they were blatantly in a big swimming pool. In fact it looke like they had just used Lassiters lake in the dark.

It alarmed me that Lilyana and David seemed to use the plane crashing as an opportunity to snog eachothers faces off. It also annoyed my that the first people to bob back up were big chin Serena and rankus Connor. 

I get the feeling Dylan is going to die.I can't even contemplate the idea of Susan dying... 

Still have no idea who the bomber could be...  

Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 18, 2006)

Susan won't die!

I hope Izzy does though, the bitch.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 18, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> It also annoyed my that the first people to bob back up were big chin Serena and rankus Connor.
> 
> I get the feeling Dylan is going to die.



Serena and Connor surviving =   

Dylan dieing =


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 18, 2006)

> Too tight to film an actual crash then!


lol they spent all the budget on Lassiters fire. Could had screen go blank and  just sound fx's

that note on the plane could have been for paul. Just cos the trap sat there( it all about her)


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 18, 2006)

Well it was nice of Connor and Serena to check see if anyone was still buckled up in their seats!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 18, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Serena and Connor surviving =
> 
> Dylan dieing =



Agree with Connor and Serena. But Dylan is aces.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 18, 2006)

Dylan lives, obviously


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 18, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Dylan lives, obviously



That better not be a spoiler


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 18, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Dylan lives, obviously


 Oh i remember what happens to him now.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> lol they spent all the budget on Lassiters fire. Could had screen go blank and  just sound fx's



They should have done that, it seemed to go on for ages, I even got bored of this bit of excitement before it hit the water


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 18, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Oh i remember what happens to him now.



Advises Sadie not read back through to the bit where everything about the plane crash is revealed   

The cockpit scene was the pilot was a bit duff. And they way they announced the crash 'Oh yeah, its gone down in the straight...erm...fancy a cuppa?'

Well not exactly like that, but you get my point


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 18, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Advises Sadie not read back through to the bit where everything about the plane crash is revealed
> 
> Th



Yes I almost read that..but managed to avert my eyes in time.

Spoilers should at least be in pale writing I feel, they really do ruin the spirit of neighbours. 

I really wish Linney had been on the plane, that character needs to be put out of her misery.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 18, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I really wish Linney had been on the plane, that character needs to be put out of her misery.



She is nothing without Joe Scully.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 18, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> She is nothing without Joe Scully.



Definitely!

In the old days she was a great mum, now she's just an irrational,irritating woman with a penchant for very bad hair cuts. 

Damn Joe and his coke habit!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 18, 2006)

A list of the funniest Neighbours qutes from the past


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 18, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> She is nothing without Joe Scully.


If she were still with him she'd be able to get a discount at Sheila's Wheels!!


----------



## cymrukid (Jan 18, 2006)

It sounded like the champions league theme tune was playing in the background while it was all going off. And Paul was moving pretty sharpish for an amputee, even if he was having some adrenalin rush. If only Alex's kids had been on the plane too it would've been perfect.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 18, 2006)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> It sounded like the champions league theme tune was playing in the background while it was all going off. And Paul was moving pretty sharpish for an amputee, even if he was having some adrenalin rush. If only Alex's kids had been on the plane too it would've been perfect.



Oh yeah I like the way Susan donated Zig and Zag to Karl without him knowing. Poor bloke.

I was thinking maybe Paul could use his leg as a flotation device.


----------



## cymrukid (Jan 18, 2006)

I heard a rumour that David washes up on the coast of Tasmania with amnesia and will return in a few years and eventually regain his memory.
  Has anyone else notice that whenever something involves Tasmania is Neighbours all hell breaks loose?


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 19, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I like the way Susan donated Zig and Zag to Karl without him knowing. Poor bloke.
> 
> I was thinking maybe Paul could use his leg as a flotation device.



Zig & Zag were


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2006)

How the fuck did Connor reach land?????


----------



## spitfire (Jan 19, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> How the fuck did Connor reach land?????



The luck of the oirish. Bejaysus.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 19, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> How the fuck did Connor reach land?????


he was washed up.

anyway - at times today it was quite moving.  joe finding out about sky was a brill bit of acting - and the whole thing made me a bit tearful.  wsish i'd never read the spoiler though - it does, well, spoil things a bit...


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been quite tempted to mute it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> he was washed up.



But he wasnt wearing a life jacket so he wouldnt of floated, he would of drowned.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 20, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> How the fuck did Connor reach land?????



he full of hot air   

don't pick holes in Neighbours


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jan 20, 2006)

Did anyone else cry?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 20, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Did anyone else cry?



Probably a few out of work RSC actors if they were watching it

Edit to add, found some crazy website yesterday that has a petition to force Universities to give all students the day off if Harold ever dies


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 21, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Probably a few out of work RSC actors if they were watching it
> 
> Edit to add, found some crazy website yesterday that has a petition to force Universities to give all students the day off if Harold ever dies


 Only universitys? The whole country should have 3 days of morning.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 22, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Only universitys? The whole country should have 3 days of morning.


if i had a job that stopped me being home in time to watch it, i'd have to take compassionate leave.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> if i had a job that stopped me being home in time to watch it, i'd have to take compassionate leave.


 It be the event of the millenium, you'd have to watch both showings.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 22, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> It be the event of the millenium, you'd have to watch both showings.


no - i don't think my heart could bear the pain.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> no - i don't think my heart could bear the pain.


 Be worse if Lou died with him maybe in car crash or something?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2006)

Nah I could cope with old jelly belly dying, but if Susan went....dear lord...I don't even want to contemplate it...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Nah I could cope with old jelly belly dying, but if Susan went....dear lord...I don't even want to contemplate it...


 What about when Karl nearly died in the bush?? Did you have the razor blades on stand-by?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> What about when Karl nearly died in the bush?? Did you have the razor blades on stand-by?



Don't even remind me of that fateful day...my heart was pounding. I love Karl, people say it's wrong for me to fancy him but they are just ageist.

I would, however, sacrifice my happiness to see him with Susan again.

Get that Kinksy cunt out of the picture.

Surely this plane crash is just going to mess up Zig and Zag's minds...first they think their dad might be dead..then he's back, hurrah..but oh no, wait, he's dying again...

Poor weirdo kids.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Don't even remind me of that fateful day...my heart was pounding. I love Karl, people say it's wrong for me to fancy him but they are just ageist.
> 
> I would, however, sacrifice my happiness to see him with Susan again.
> 
> ...


 Poor Zig and Zag, i'd pissed off with whalefish if i was them after she lied about stupid bint Janelle crying cos bouncer 5 pissed on her cusion when really their dad was missing at sea.


----------



## Leon (Jan 23, 2006)

"WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?"

Karl Kennedy, January 2006, to Harold Bishop following a tragic plane crash in which his life-long love Susan goes missing.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 23, 2006)

So is Stingray locked up throughout all this?


----------



## cymrukid (Jan 23, 2006)

After today's episode, this  image of Karl Kennedy (militant atheist/amputee slapper extraordinairre) poaching Susan in a fashion reminiscent of 'The Graduate' flashed into my head.

Alex obviously dies, but surely something else must happen that forces Zig and Zag out of Erinsborough. If not, and they stay on regardless, I seriously do not know how long my tv screen will remain unsmashed by a projectile boot.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2006)

A particularly moving episode today, I felt a tear in my eye when I saw Karl having to watch big face kiss his one and only Susan..  

The episode was only marred slightly by seeing Zig kiss jelly belly junior.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> The episode was only marred slightly by seeing Zig kiss jelly belly junior.



The correct term for her on this thread is Whalefish.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> The episode was only marred slightly by seeing Zig kiss jelly belly junior.



The correct term for her on this thread is Whale-fish.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> The correct term for her on this thread is Whale-fish.


Ah I stand corrected.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Ah I stand corrected.


 Now don't let it happen again.


----------



## rowan (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> A particularly moving episode today, I felt a tear in my eye when I saw Karl having to watch big face kiss his one and only Susan..



I missed it today, what happened?  Was Susan dead?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> I missed it today, what happened?  Was Susan dead?


 Unconcious until the EXACT moment Big Face (new name for that dieing Kinsky pillock  ) walked in to the room where by she came round and knew EVERYTHING, where she was and who was who despite being out for 48 hours.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> I missed it today, what happened?  Was Susan dead?



No Susan has washed up alive! Hurrah! Karl has realised he truly loves her, but she is marrying big scary giant face man!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> No Susan has washed up alive! Hurrah! Karl has realised he truly loves her, but she is marrying big scary giant face man!


 I know, just when a happy ending is in sight.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I know, just when a happy ending is in sight.



I'm still hoping..I reckon once big face _finally_ croaks it, the reconcilliation will be complete.

Karl has such a nice, normal-sized face.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Karl has such a nice, normal-sized face.



And him and Susan have normal children.


----------



## rowan (Jan 24, 2006)

But does Susan still love Karl? She had a chance with him a while ago and turned him down


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> But does Susan still love Karl? She had a chance with him a while ago and turned him down


 They still snog when they are alone.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 24, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> And him and Susan have normal children.



Billy was a freak


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jan 24, 2006)

Billy wasnot a freak   I've got a bad feeling about this...susan said she WOULD now marry the kinseky cunt....zig and zag might not be going anywhere.


Karl is just waiting for alex to die so he and can get back with susan. Along with the rest of the world. 
Hurry up and die alex!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Billy wasnot a freak   I've got a bad feeling about this...susan said she WOULD now marry the kinseky cunt....zig and zag might not be going anywhere.
> 
> 
> Karl is just waiting for alex to die so he and can get back with susan. Along with the rest of the world.
> Hurry up and die alex!!



All the Kennedy children were pretty fit, but especially Billy. In fact, I think his picture adorned the cover of one of my school books.  

Anyone else find it weird that everyone survived the crash except The Bishops? Seems like the writers found them as irritating as everyone else. 

I quite liked Lilyana, but her and podge factory David's pashing the whole friccin time put me off my tea.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 24, 2006)

Harolds going to go mad and knock Paul off, I reckon


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> All the Kennedy children were pretty fit, but especially Billy. In fact, I think his picture adorned the cover of one of my school books.


I think he's in House now, according to some printed ads as I don't watch the show.

I'm waiting for Harold to go utterly kooky.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> but her and podge factory David's pashing the whole friccin time put me off my tea.



You hate having anyone overweight on your tv screen don't you.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> You hate having anyone overweight on your tv screen don't you.



 

I was only being flippant. Sorry if I offended anyone. It was a cheap shot at David, and I don't hate him because he's overweight, I hate him because he is slimey and irritating.

And I don't hate Whalefish (a nickname you coined if I recall), I quite like her. I'd just rather not see her snogging Zig.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I was only being flippant. Sorry if I offended anyone. It was a cheap shot at David, and I don't hate him because he's overweight, I hate him because he is slimey and irritating.
> 
> And I don't hate Whalefish (a nickname you coined if I recall), I quite like her. I'd just rather not see her snogging Zig.



Lol don't worry i'm only mucking around. We know who the fattists on this website are.   

I didnt coin Whale-fish (although i wish i had) that was CyberRose's brother.


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2006)

Did anyone else notice yesterday as Karl stared wantendly into the middle distance that his eyes look in opposite directions, Marty Feldman-style? He's been in Neighbours for about 10 years and I'd never noticed it before.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 24, 2006)

I've never noticed it, but i'll be on the look out.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Karl is hot.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Karl is hot.


 Ummmmm..............


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Ummmmm..............



Yeah I kind of killed the thread with that revelation didn't I?  

Well I refuse to take it back.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 26, 2006)

Of all the cast you could pick though you choose a grandad.

What about Ned i think he is meant to be your eye candy.


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2006)

> Karl is hot.


He's not alone though. You see even in southern Australia where Erinsborough is the climate is generally warmer than the UK. Good air conditioning and well-applied lotion should protect him.


----------



## cymrukid (Jan 29, 2006)

Harlold = Righ thand of the year

Ned = Camp musical performance of the year

Karl = Malicious joke of the year


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyone in 'ere Buuuuzzziinnnn?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm glad Gino is back, it's been too long. I can't believe they actually admit he's gay now.

Ned's singing was hilarious. We were having a debate about whether it was actually his voice...surely not???


----------



## cymrukid (Jan 29, 2006)

I like it when they do a bit of Erinsborough amiture dramatics. Who can forget Harold's play?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 29, 2006)

Me sadly.


----------



## cymrukid (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn You! Don't Fuck With The Erinsborough Players!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 2, 2006)

Who is the Roo person Sky and Scott were trying to find??


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 2, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Who is the Roo person Sky and Scott were trying to find??



The one who framed Dylan for the robbery.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 2, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> The one who framed Dylan for the robbery.


 Ahhh right. Cheers.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 2, 2006)

Why is everyone being mean to Dylan? If I thought my boyfriend/son was dead and he came back I would be chuffed and wouldn't slap them.  

Glad Steiger is back on the scene. Always good comedy value.

And the random extras at Dylan's memorial, and the hubcaps hanging off the marquee..


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 3, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Glad Steiger is back on the scene. Always good comedy value.



He doesnt seem very upset about the woman he loved dieing in a plane crash.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 3, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> He doesnt seem very upset about the woman he loved dieing in a plane crash.



Lilyana?? Nah he didn't love her, he just wanted some hot serbian lovin.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 3, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Lilyana?? Nah he didn't love her, he just wanted some hot serbian lovin.


 You'd still think he might care a _bit_.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw Neighbours for the first time in years this week. Was a bit confused when Lyn asked Joe to marry her, cos I thought they were married already!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 4, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I saw Neighbours for the first time in years this week. Was a bit confused when Lyn asked Joe to marry her, cos I thought they were married already!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2006)

I haven't seen the show in years.

Is Susan still in it? What a milf!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 5, 2006)

drcarnage said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the show in years.
> 
> Is Susan still in it? What a milf!


 She is but she has now attained Gilf status.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 5, 2006)

So who do you reckon blew the plane up? Only person I can think of is Gus, maybe he didn't really die and now he's back for some twisted revenge.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> So who do you reckon blew the plane up? Only person I can think of is Gus, maybe he didn't really die and now he's back for some twisted revenge.



I reckon it must be Gus, I can't remember whether they just presumed that body in the fire was him or if they actually identified it?? 

Unless it's someone from Izzie's past we don't know about.

Other thoughts:

Did anyone get nervously ill when big face kinsky threatened to run down the street naked? 

Izzie's hair is looking better these days, less stripey.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 5, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I reckon it must be Gus, I can't remember whether they just presumed that body in the fire was him or if they actually identified it??
> 
> Unless it's someone from Izzie's past we don't know about.
> 
> ...



I dunno I missed all that stuff with the fire and yes, I was eating some chicken at the time Kinsky threatened to bare his torso and I did have a very long break from eating it to prepare myself for the worse.


----------



## LM17 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Neighbours*

I'm convinced it's Gus as well, but if he was definitely confirmed dead after the Lassiter's fire I'd say Darcy, he's still alive somewhere.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 5, 2006)

LM17 said:
			
		

> I'm convinced it's Gus as well, but if he was definitely confirmed dead after the Lassiter's fire I'd say Darcy, he's still alive somewhere.



Yeah but Darcy wouldn't want to hurt Susan.

In fact, who would want to hurt Susan???


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 5, 2006)

LM17 said:
			
		

> I'm convinced it's Gus as well, but if he was definitely confirmed dead after the Lassiter's fire I'd say Darcy, he's still alive somewhere.



Oh yeah I forgot about Darcy!!


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 5, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I forgot about Darcy!!


and din't karl give his tix to susan at the last minute - she was never meant to be on the flight...

I think it's a new character though.  There was that photo stuck to the bomb, and that wasn't of darcy.


----------



## LM17 (Feb 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> I think it's a new character though.  There was that photo stuck to the bomb, and that wasn't of darcy.



If I remember rightly the photo was of Izzy and Paul, cut into a heart shape


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 5, 2006)

LM17 said:
			
		

> If I remember rightly the photo was of Izzy and Paul, cut into a heart shape


oh - i remember thinking at the time that it didn't look like paul - but my tv is quite small...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 6, 2006)

Can't be Darcy, he might not be very nice but a mass murderer he isnt.


----------



## J77 (Feb 6, 2006)

Could've been Cindy - she's got the evil skills.


----------



## J77 (Feb 6, 2006)

And who pushed Paul off the cliff that time?


----------



## LM17 (Feb 6, 2006)

That was Paul's dodgy gangster associates from the company which wanted to demolish Lassiters, Ramsay Street and the nature reserve so they could build on it


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 6, 2006)

It was hardly a cliff. He fell about 10ft maximum.


----------



## LM17 (Feb 6, 2006)

I thought it was remarkable how he got from the bottom of the cliff to be clinging to a tree branch in the middle of a lake with his leg broken


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 6, 2006)

LM17 said:
			
		

> I thought it was remarkable how he got from the bottom of the cliff to be clinging to a tree branch in the middle of a lake with his leg broken


 Thats nothing compared to what he can do now with his false leg.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Cracking episode.

So random angry Ginge decides to threaten Susan while on a date with Zag. He'll go far as a stealth assassin. 

The bomber must be Gus then, and they didn't seem to question that he might be dead?


----------



## J77 (Feb 6, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Cracking episode.
> 
> So random angry Ginge decides to threaten Susan while on a date with Zag. He'll go far as a stealth assassin.
> 
> The bomber must be Gus then, and they didn't seem to question that he might be dead?


oi, oi, oi 

You people who sit at home shouldn't spoil it for us who work 

 - thanks tho' I'll be down the pub at 5:30


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 6, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Cracking episode.
> 
> So random angry Ginge decides to threaten Susan while on a date with Zag. He'll go far as a stealth assassin.
> 
> The bomber must be Gus then, and they didn't seem to question that he might be dead?


 Susan goes ona date with Zag? Does Big Face know she is dating his young son???


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 6, 2006)

I think the bombers still darce, suse was a last minute addition to the plane thing so he might have thought he was just getting watever her name is. Ramdom ginger is just a...ginger herring.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 6, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Cracking episode.
> 
> So random angry Ginge decides to threaten Susan while on a date with Zag. He'll go far as a stealth assassin.
> 
> The bomber must be Gus then, and they didn't seem to question that he might be dead?


 Oh i get it now i've seen it.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 6, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Susan goes ona date with Zag? Does Big Face know she is dating his young son???



Ha no, Zig is his son, Zag is his daughter remember...  (maybe i should start using real names)

Rachel aka Zag was on a date with this random ginger boy, she lied about being 15. While she was paying, Ginge rang up Suse and threatened her. I think she gave him a detention or something.

So now Stu aka 'pc gossip' thinks it someone who hates both Izzy and Suse *sigh*, when really it's just Izzy or Paul they've got it in for.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 6, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> oi, oi, oi
> 
> You people who sit at home shouldn't spoil it for us who work
> 
> - thanks tho' I'll be down the pub at 5:30



 

Sorry (especially as i moaned about spoilers earlier)

I won't post till 6pm in future.I forget about people with real jobs.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 7, 2006)

We need a list of nicknames, so far we have:

Peg-leg = Paul
Jailbait = Janae
Zig = Zeke
Zag = Rachel
Big Face = Dieing Kinsky
Whale-fish = Bree

Anymore?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 7, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> We need a list of nicknames, so far we have:
> 
> Peg-leg = Paul
> Jailbait = Janae
> ...



Karl- Hot Stuff?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 7, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Karl- Hot Stuff?


 But then what we call Sky?


----------



## hippogriff (Feb 7, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Karl- Hot Stuff?



Surely Karl is "The Love Doctor"


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 7, 2006)

hippogriff said:
			
		

> Surely Karl is "The Love Doctor"


 Oh hell yeah, nice one.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 7, 2006)

I didn't realise Zig was called Zeke, I just thought it was the australian accent innit.


----------



## J77 (Feb 7, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> But then what we call Sky?


Ultimate makeover?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 8, 2006)

Things I liked today:

The isolation booths (isolated by strips of plastic)
Paul's cream rollneck
Big face running around manically shoving his big face everywhere
Whalefish basically man beating her boyfriend

I *heart* Neighbours.

Also, Elle looks soooooo much like Nicole Kidman don't you think??


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 9, 2006)

I reckon Ned is the bomber, did you see the way he was looking at Izzy and the Robinsons in the hospital??


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2006)

I need to see Neighbours! I haven't a clue who or what you guys are talking about! 

BTW, did the new families who moved in do it in the same style as everyone else? E.g. as soon as the old family turn the corner at the end of the street and the residents of Ramsey street are just turning round after waving and wiping a tear from their eye, the camera cuts back to the end of the street as a moving van and car pull round! Its almost the same every time!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 9, 2006)

Wasnt that only the Scullys.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sure they did it for more than one family.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 9, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> We need a list of nicknames, so far we have:
> 
> Peg-leg = Paul
> Jailbait = Janae
> ...



What about Bulldog for Kim Timmins? He looks remarkably like Bulldog from Frasier.










and according to wikipedia the same actor played the nasty duck hunter who shot Kerry and Joe's working with him   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brett_Swain


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 9, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I reckon Ned is the bomber, did you see the way he was looking at Izzy and the Robinsons in the hospital??



I wondered about that. Think they're just trying to confuse though.


----------



## LM17 (Feb 9, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I reckon Ned is the bomber, did you see the way he was looking at Izzy and the Robinsons in the hospital??



Ned's got literacy problems so he couldn't have written the scary notes, never mind wired up a bomb in a plane. But it could all be a smokescreen...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 9, 2006)

LM17 said:
			
		

> Ned's got literacy problems so he couldn't have written the scary notes, never mind wired up a bomb in a plane. But it could all be a smokescreen...


 He could of hired someone...


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 9, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> He could of hired someone...


*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!*

could *have*


----------



## Here we go (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.lucydeville.com/

didn't know about this one!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 9, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!*
> 
> could *have*


 Calm down!!!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 10, 2006)

Here we go said:
			
		

> http://www.lucydeville.com/
> 
> didn't know about this one!



wtf? sindy looks quitw cool though...still???????


----------



## diond (Feb 10, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> wtf? sindy looks quitw cool though...still???????



What do you mean still? She only left a few months ago?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 14, 2006)

The Zekester?? Wanker more like!!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 14, 2006)

diond said:
			
		

> What do you mean still? She only left a few months ago?




What do YOU mean?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 15, 2006)

Joe comparing his view on marrying Lynn to Bouncer 5 not winning races was funny.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 15, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> The Zekester?? Wanker more like!!



I'm loving the Zekester. Calling his whalefish his 'hot babe' was fried gold.


----------



## diond (Feb 15, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> What do YOU mean?


What do *YOU* mean by what do I mean??   

You said she looks cool *'still'*, the *'still'* part I took to imply that there has been a long period of time from her appearances in Neighbours to now, which there hasn't been. That's all.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 15, 2006)

diond said:
			
		

> What do *YOU* mean by what do I mean??
> 
> You said she looks cool *'still'*, the *'still'* part I took to imply that there has been a long period of time from her appearances in Neighbours to now, which there hasn't been. That's all.



I think I can solve this. When Lost Zoot said still, it was followed by  meaning (I think)...Cindy looks all right but _still_, it's a bit weird.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hatz (Feb 15, 2006)

Yesterday, for the first time since taking up full time employment, I was home in time to watch Neighbours. Oh happy day!! It's even better than I remembered. Absence really does make the heart grow fonder. I'm not really getting the Janae/Boyd thing (she was throwing herself at him, and he was more interested in skating/pretending to be a doctor), and I thought Harold had gone a bit nuts- why does he want to look after Connor? Chuck him out, I say. He looks like he's had a slap round the face with a wet fish.

My friend is writing to the BBC to ask for a Neighbours omnibus at the weekends, for all the unfortunate folks who have to work in the week and would otherwise miss it. Who's in favour? I certainly am!!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 15, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I think I can solve this. When Lost Zoot said still, it was followed by  meaning (I think)...Cindy looks all right but _still_, it's a bit weird.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



Yep, thats what i ment. 


Quite terrifyly i've gotton bored with neibours two days in a row and TURNED OVER     Oh no. But really, how boring is the timmins in jail thing? and harold keeping connor is just a bit strange.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 15, 2006)

hatz said:
			
		

> My friend is writing to the BBC to ask for a Neighbours omnibus at the weekends, for all the unfortunate folks who have to work in the week and would otherwise miss it. Who's in favour? I certainly am!!


I know someone who tapes it and home and away every day.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 16, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Yep, thats what i ment.
> 
> 
> Quite terrifyly i've gotton bored with neibours two days in a row and TURNED OVER     Oh no. But really, how boring is the timmins in jail thing? and harold keeping connor is just a bit strange.


 I missed it today, am glad i did now.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 16, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I missed it today, am glad i did now.



Blasphemy.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 16, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Blasphemy.


 You're right, i'm sorry i dunno what came over me.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 16, 2006)

hatz said:
			
		

> Yesterday, for the first time since taking up full time employment, I was home in time to watch Neighbours. Oh happy day!! It's even better than I remembered. Absence really does make the heart grow fonder. I'm not really getting the Janae/Boyd thing (she was throwing herself at him, and he was more interested in skating/pretending to be a doctor), and I thought Harold had gone a bit nuts- why does he want to look after Connor? Chuck him out, I say. He looks like he's had a slap round the face with a wet fish.
> 
> My friend is writing to the BBC to ask for a Neighbours omnibus at the weekends, for all the unfortunate folks who have to work in the week and would otherwise miss it. Who's in favour? I certainly am!!


Yea I thought it might be a good idea to get some kind of internet pertition going (if anyone knows how!) to get an omnibus on one of the freeview channels that nobody ever watches!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 16, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea I thought it might be a good idea to get some kind of internet pertition going (if anyone knows how!) to get an omnibus on one of the freeview channels that nobody ever watches!!


 Did you enjoy Jailbait shagging Boyd today??


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 16, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Did you enjoy Jailbait shagging Boyd today??


No the poxy little bastard!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 17, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> No the poxy little bastard!


 He is the luckiest guy in Neighbours, despite being a cock he has shagged barely legal Jailbait and Sky. I suppose though that counteracted by him going with Serena 'the chin' Bishop.


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2006)

Isn't the actress who plays Sky about 22 though? Very much legal I'd say, and Sky's such a nice girl too. Fit and with her head screwed on properly without turning boring. A spigging awesome sheila, I believe is the colloquialism.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 21, 2006)

I only caugh the last 10 minutes of neighbours today. Whats with Big Face's other daughter??


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 21, 2006)

My friend brought round the Neighbours soundtrack yesterday. He bought it for £25! THat is dedication.

Hearing that "Just give me one good reason.." song in full was quite an experience.

ON the subject of the programme...

How much must Drew be desperate for work if he's willing to come back in a spiggin dream sequence??


----------



## umi (Feb 21, 2006)

who is paul robinsons daughter, she is the fittest one.

sky seems to be abit overated on this board


----------



## J77 (Feb 21, 2006)

umi said:
			
		

> who is paul robinsons daughter, she is the fittest one.
> 
> sky seems to be abit overated on this board


You are wrong.


----------



## J77 (Feb 21, 2006)

Just for the record - anyone know how old Janae is in real life?



edit: born October 1989 - so she probably is only 16 in real life


----------



## umi (Feb 21, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> You are wrong.



cant just deny the statement without reason. robinsons daughter, elle, i think looks like a hotter nicole kidman


----------



## J77 (Feb 21, 2006)

umi said:
			
		

> cant just deny the statement without reason. robinsons daughter, elle, i think looks like a hotter nicole kidman


You are correct.


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2006)

umi said:
			
		

> who is paul robinsons daughter, she is the fittest one.





Errr, WRONG.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 21, 2006)

Leon said:
			
		

> Errr, WRONG.


Nah I'd agree. There's summat about Sky that just puts her a little below amazing. I think it might be her posture or her manly frame?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 21, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah I'd agree. There's summat about Sky that just puts her a little below amazing. I think it might be her posture or her manly frame?



Yeah she has a funny figure, slim but wide. Still fit though.

Serena had a weird figure too, dunno if it was her strange bosom..too high up or something.


----------



## stavros (Feb 21, 2006)

CyberRose OTM with Sky. I did prefer her before she dyed her hair blonde but it's her fairly cultured persona that elevates her above the rest of nothing else. I like the fact that she doesn't seem too model-esque with her figure and her bohemian dress-sense coupled with a fairly ample chest mean she wins for me. Elle is undoubtedly second and not far behind. Susan also has a touch of the Mrs Robinson about her if you like the older woman (by which I mean Anne Bancroft rather than any of the old Neighbours cast).


----------



## J77 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nah - Sky's turning to blonde made the girl!


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2006)

I thought the blonding was an attempt to make her adopt the stereotype of the blonde Aussie soap babe, when to me Sky, with her arty and somewhat lefty views is a bit more than that. Beauty and the brain as it were.

I missed today's show because my lift back from work didn't finish 'til about ten to six.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 23, 2006)

her hair was so much cooler black and blue. I agree about the strange slim yet wide-ness though   "hahhah" at the end of today's ep though.


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2006)

Whilst I am very grateful for my lift to and from work, when the fuck are they going to learn that I have to get home by 5.35pm? I missed it again today. There really is a huge case for an omnibus. Eastenders gets one and that's on in the evening when most people aren't working.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 23, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> her hair was so much cooler black and blue.



Agreed.


----------



## stavros (Feb 24, 2006)

God I hope Alex dies soon, possibly through Susan and Rachel double-teaming on him and pummelling him to death.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 25, 2006)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

SHE'S BACK


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SHE'S BACK



Blatantly going to bone Zig.


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2006)

Are we talking about Summer here? She's not that irritating, certainly as Hoyland children go.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 26, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Are we talking about Summer here? She's not that irritating, certainly as Hoyland children go.


 To be fair she was really annoying but since the introduction of the Timmins (god i fucking hate them all) and Zig and Zag, all has been forgiven.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 27, 2006)

What the hell is going on with harolod and connor O'connor?? all the weird little " Come with me now connor" WThell? Run connor. I'm not spelling connor right am i


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> What the hell is going on with harolod and connor O'connor?? all the weird little " Come with me now connor" WThell? Run connor. I'm not spelling connor right am i



I know, it's like a one-man cult. 

(i think you are spelling ir right, dunno about Harolod though  )


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2006)

Re, the Timmins, I'm not sure there's too much wrong with Bree. She seems to have her head screwed on correctly if from a rough background. This generation's Toadie perhaps?


----------



## creak (Feb 27, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Re, the Timmins, I'm not sure there's too much wrong with Bree. She seems to have her head screwed on correctly if from a rough background. This generation's Toadie perhaps?



Never. I'm hoping she's killed off within a month.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 28, 2006)

So glad I've seen the light and am back to getting into work earlier so I can get home in time for Neighbours.

Has Summer had a nose job? Her nose looks like Jodie Marsh's.


----------



## LM17 (Feb 28, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Has Summer had a nose job? Her nose looks like Jodie Marsh's.



Bizarrely enough it was always like that.


----------



## cymrukid (Feb 28, 2006)

Nothing wrong with Bree? Despite the 'Whalefish' thing, have a look at her teeth! They're fucking horrendous.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 1, 2006)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with Bree? Despite the 'Whalefish' thing, have a look at her teeth! They're fucking horrendous.








Bree Timmins earlier today.


----------



## cymrukid (Mar 1, 2006)

*Bree*

In my mind, there is nothing more satisying than poking fun at a fat, rank toothed, pre pubescent child actor.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 1, 2006)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> In my mind, there is nothing more satisying than poking fun at a fat, rank toothed, pre pubescent child actor.


 This is why Michelle Scully got so much shit. Talk about the runt of the litter.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 1, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> This is why Michelle Scully got so much shit. Talk about the runt of the litter.



Yeah but she got well fit when she got older, fitter than Steph I think.


----------



## Rosco (Mar 1, 2006)

caught 2 minutes yesterday, is Carl leaving and is Susan gutted?


----------



## cymrukid (Mar 1, 2006)

Michelle Scully didn't really get hot, her tits just got bigger.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 2, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> caught 2 minutes yesterday, is Carl leaving and is Susan gutted?


 I missed it tody so i have no idea.


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2006)

Neither Karl nor Susan were in it today. It mainly focussed on Toadie's battle for Connor and Steph's dreams about Drew.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm loving Drew being back, it's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 2, 2006)

I badly need an update, from just before the plane crashed.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 2, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I badly need an update, from just before the plane crashed.


 Bloody hell where have you been for the past month?


----------



## cymrukid (Mar 2, 2006)

An unconfirmed spoiler from Oz, but apperently in an upcoming episode Steph sleepwalks and digs up Drew's remains for a bit of necrophilia.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 2, 2006)

I find it amusing that she dreams about him with a different cut to what he had when he was alive.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2006)

What the hell are these dreams and magic boxes about?  

I'm finding it most puzzling. And why are they always sleeping on the floor?
It's all getting a bit surreal.

If Steph loses the baby I swear I will stop watching out of protest.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 3, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> If Steph loses the baby I swear I will stop watching out of protest.



You know you wont.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> You know you wont.



I felt like I had betrayed Neighbours by even thinking it


----------



## red rose (Mar 3, 2006)

Our entire flat is joining the campaign for an omnibus.  Our reasoning is, we watch it twice a day anyway, why not watch it again at the weekend?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> Our entire flat is joining the campaign for an omnibus.  Our reasoning is, we watch it twice a day anyway, why not watch it again at the weekend?



It's an ace idea. I sometimes miss it because of my job/lectures. A Neighbours omnibus would be so much better with a hangover on a Sunday than crappy Hollyoaks.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 3, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> Our entire flat is joining the campaign for an omnibus.  Our reasoning is, we watch it twice a day anyway, why not watch it again at the weekend?


 How do the rest of us join?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2006)

Look what I found!

neighbours omnibus petition


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 3, 2006)

Joe Scully in Disguise said:
			
		

> Knockin a cheeky one out to Carmella on a Sunday morn? What red blooded male wouldn't want that?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG OMG - Girl kinsky (Zag?) almightly spas in yesterday epidsode. hahhahhahha. And at the end when she said " Soon there wont be anyadults left"   getting neighbours confused with the tribe...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 7, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> OMG OMG - Girl kinsky (Zag?) almightly spas in yesterday epidsode. hahhahhahha. And at the end when she said " Soon there wont be anyadults left"   getting neighbours confused with the tribe...



Her reaction to the news Big Face was dieing was the total opposite of everyone else in the world. 

Re: The eldest sister running away after death of their mother, can you really blame her??


----------



## cymrukid (Mar 7, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Her reaction to the news Big Face was dieing was the total opposite of everyone else in the world.
> 
> Re: The eldest sister running away after death of their mother, can you really blame her??


 I'd want nothing to do with the kind of cock that left me stranded with a name as piss poor as Katya either.


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2006)

Might Katya be adopted, because neither Rachel nor Zeke look like they have any Asian blood in them? She looks quite fit though so I ain't complaining.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 9, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Might Katya be adopted, because neither Rachel nor Zeke look like they have any Asian blood in them? She looks quite fit though so I ain't complaining.


 She looks like a Zombie and their mum is meant to be Asian.

I missed it today bar 5 minutes where Catya was telling Big Face about how she felt when he kicked her out of home. Did Big Face finally die?


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 9, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> She looks like a Zombie and their mum is meant to be Asian.
> 
> I missed it today bar 5 minutes where Catya was telling Big Face about how she felt when he kicked her out of home. Did Big Face finally die?



Yes, Big Face has finally hit the floor screaming.

I don't understand why the lovely Katya looks Asian but Zig and Zag don't.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 9, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Yes, Big Face has finally hit the floor screaming.
> 
> I don't understand why the lovely Katya looks Asian but Zig and Zag don't.



Do they have milkmen in neighbours?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 9, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Yes, Big Face has finally hit the floor screaming.
> 
> I don't understand why the lovely Katya looks Asian but Zig and Zag don't.




lol. I thought Zig and Zag were went to be a bit prussian or something. Kayta is werid looking. and s a four leaf clover anysort of present.


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 9, 2006)

I missed it today. What happened? I asked my sister and all she could remember was "someone pulled Dylan's hair"....


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 9, 2006)

Harold continuesd his one-man cult with Connor but it seemed Toadie was finally getting through to him, Roo pulled Dylans hair and admitted not knowing there was a bug in the room with stuart listening to it about how he framed him.


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2006)

I've never watched a complete episode of Neighbours. I watch a few minutes, feel myself cringing with discomfort, and switch channels.

What is it's appeal? Like the slowing down to stare at a car crash thing?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 10, 2006)

Julie said:
			
		

> I've never watched a complete episode of Neighbours. I watch a few minutes, feel myself cringing with discomfort, and switch channels.
> 
> What is it's appeal? Like the slowing down to stare at a car crash thing?



Neighbours is amasing!    I epect i couldn't watch it if i hadn't been reared into it, i dont know what life like's with out it. It's just the "old school" appeal of it for me, when EVERYBODY watched neighbours because it was the done thing.


----------



## hamfest (Mar 10, 2006)

Loved the bit with Toadie tempting Connor with a fresh snag off the barbie.

I'd been off neighbours for a few months but since the plane crash, I'm back on it big time.

For those in need of updates, the BBC site has some decent video clips for that very purpose. 

*feels no shame*


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing episode today. Loving Lou's wig. 

The Drew thing is just plain weird..as is the whole creepy box under the floorboards plot. 

Loved the Timmins christmas though, Janelle and Kim dancing in the kitchen was beauty.


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2006)

Was I right in seeing Stinger wearing a Clash t-shirt today? And what the fuck is their University-entrance system all about, where Boyd got a high 99%? And we thought our exams were getting easier....


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Neighbours is amasing!    I epect i couldn't watch it if i hadn't been reared into it, i dont know what life like's with out it. It's just the "old school" appeal of it for me, when EVERYBODY watched neighbours because it was the done thing.



Okay


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 11, 2006)

I used to watch Neighbours all the time,,but then had a 4 yr break,,
i watched yesterday and Paul Robinson was in it!  


Think i may have to start watching it again,,


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 14, 2006)

Fucking hell people!!!

Harold tries to kill Paul and no one on this thread bats an eyelid!!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 14, 2006)

Harry's flipped his lid. It's been due since his alcoholism days.

Not liking the new title sequence. Dylan and Boyd still have their tops off, at least.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 14, 2006)

i know! honestly! anyway. Harolds jowles shake in an even weirder way than normal when he goes evil. Evil jowels. Other than that, new start!!!!    
mmm a it drunk...


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 14, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Fucking hell people!!!
> 
> Harold tries to kill Paul and no one on this thread bats an eyelid!!!




I'm still in shock to be honest.

Neighbours has gone fucking mental. Evil Harold is bloody frightening, do you think those weird cake things he brought round to Paul were poisoned??  

I can't believe I'm working tomorrow and will miss it....  

And Steph's cancer is back, she better not die, seriously.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 14, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> And Steph's cancer is back, she better not die, seriously.



But she can shag Drew in heaven while he is waitng for Libby to join him.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 14, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> But she can shag Drew in heaven while he is waitng for Libby to join him.



Hahaha! That cracked me up!  

I like the way Drew's hair seems to have grown back in heaven.

As much as I am loving the excitement of Neighbours at the moment, it has  unsettled me slightly.

Creepy boxes, Drew trying to take Steph to the afterlife, Harold turning evil, I mean, christ on a bike I thought he was going to drown Sky in the pool today.  

It needs some comedy Timmins action to lighten things up.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> It needs some comedy Timmins action to lighten things up.



Like the long painful drawn out death of them all?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm just glad Paul isn't actually dead.
I very nearly self harmed.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 15, 2006)

lol about drews hair   I yelped in terror when he was the christmas dinner, freaky. The other day when zag had her thing at bigface dying aand started ripping things atr susans down i really thought she was going to tear down the picture of billy, libby and mal.  

Evil harold though, nice use gloves. Quite impressive actully, garden gloves, plastic food ones, washing up, AND oven mitts. Cant wait to see what else he's covering his hands with tommorrow.


I'm talking rubbish and must get away from here...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 15, 2006)

What do we all think of the new titles?.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> What do we all think of the new titles?.


 Dont like 'em but then no one likes title changes when they first happen.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 15, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Like the long painful drawn out death of them all?



Oi i love those cheeky Timmins. Come on, Janelle is a legend! And Dylan is hot!

As for the new titles, I'm not sure, what the fuck is with the 'wacky' cartoon backgrounds?!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Oi i love those cheeky Timmins. Come on, Janelle is a legend! And Dylan is hot!



Janelle is the worst of the lot, she deserves to be blood eagled.

See here for description.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 15, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Janelle is the worst of the lot, she deserves to be blood eagled.
> 
> See here for description.



You're mental, she's the best comedy character for years!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> You're mental, she's the best comedy character for years!


 No thats either amnesia/afro/post-stroke or evil cult leader murdeing Harold.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2006)

> Not liking the new title sequence. Dylan and Boyd still have their tops off, at least


It's very sexist; the least they could do is have Sky and Elle do the same.   

And we've known for some time that Karl is not only a GP but also a psychologist, physio, councillor and brain surgeon, amongst other things, but yesterday for the first time an optician's letter chart up in his surgery. Is there nothing this medical phenomenon can't do?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> It's very sexist; the least they could do is have Sky and Elle do the same.
> 
> And we've known for some time that Karl is not only a GP but also a psychologist, physio, councillor and brain surgeon, amongst other things, but yesterday for the first time an optician's letter chart up in his surgery. Is there nothing this medical phenomenon can't do?


   

Get back with Susan?


----------



## Grego Morales (Mar 15, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> It's very sexist; the least they could do is have Sky and Elle do the same.
> 
> And we've known for some time that Karl is not only a GP but also a psychologist, physio, councillor and brain surgeon, amongst other things, but yesterday for the first time an optician's letter chart up in his surgery. Is there nothing this medical phenomenon can't do?



Yes! And have you noticed he's the only doctor at the hospital too. And yet he still finds the time to fuck about on his bloody guitar!


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2006)

Grego Morales said:
			
		

> Yes! And have you noticed he's the only doctor at the hospital too. And yet he still finds the time to fuck about on his bloody guitar!



Talented dude


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 16, 2006)

Just the the new (well i aint seen it before) Shelia's Wheels insurance advert with the guy singing and OMFG IT'S ONLY GOT JOE SCULLY IN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 16, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Just the the new (well i aint seen it before) Shelia's Wheels insurance advert with the guy singing and OMFG IT'S ONLY GOT JOE SCULLY IN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yeah and he's not even the main part, it's just depressing me.

Anyway, where have you been not to see this advert????!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 16, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> yeah and he's not even the main part, it's just depressing me.
> 
> Anyway, where have you been not to see this advert????!!!


 Sky+ means i hardly ever see adverts, i either change channel or blast through it at 30x speed.


----------



## hamfest (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone else think that Harold looks well shifty in the new opening credits?
We're used to seeing the typical bumbling, tuba-playing, jolly old jellybelly but now, well, he just looks as if he's got something to hide...

What's he going to do?
Is he capable of murder?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 20, 2006)

hamfest said:
			
		

> What's he going to do?
> Is he capable of murder?



Well he did try it.


----------



## cymrukid (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm not that bothered by spoilers when it comes to Neighbours anyway, but I know how some of you are. Doesn't it bother you that every time they get a new title sequence and certain characters are missing it virtually tells you who will and won't be around in the coming weeks/months? The only reason it angered me this time round is that now its obvious that Zig, Zag and Cat Flap are now permanent fixtures, and while its no real loss, a certain elder Timmons is conspiculously absent.


----------



## Grego Morales (Mar 20, 2006)

Karl had his guitar out again today. Get back to the surgery, your a fucking doctor for christ's sake!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 21, 2006)

Why are they pronouncing Spoonface's name as Cartier?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 21, 2006)

EVIL, EVIL, EVIL, EVIL Harold    .  I love it


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 21, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> EVIL, EVIL, EVIL, EVIL Harold   .  I love it



I know!!!! Is Paul going to die? (this is rhetorical, no spoilers please  )  Harold must go to prison, he can't go back to normal after all this.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 21, 2006)

Fucking hell, man, I always miss the good shit. I missed wanky Alex dying and now I'm missing all of Harold's evil wig-out moments. Grrrrr.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 21, 2006)

i reacon its all gonna get too much for harold and ehs gonna take his own life and leave Sky on her own.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 21, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> i reacon its all gonna get too much for harold and ehs gonna take his own life and leave Sky on her own.


 I'll look after her.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 21, 2006)

I am evil Harold! I am evil Harold!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 21, 2006)

I hope Paul dies, can't see it happening but i hope he does.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 21, 2006)

Paul's my favourite!!!!!
Without him it is nothing. NOTHING.


----------



## cymrukid (Mar 21, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Paul's my favourite!!!!!
> Without him it is nothing. NOTHING.


 There's only 3/4 of him there now anyway


----------



## zoooo (Mar 21, 2006)

::gasp::!

He's still got the important bit.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 21, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> ::gasp::!
> 
> He's still got the important bit.


 A heart blacker than the blackest coal??


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 22, 2006)

A bad perm?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 23, 2006)

I missed it earlier, i cant wait to see if Izzy told officer Stu what Harold had done.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 23, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> A heart blacker than the blackest coal??



No!!!   

He's got inner onion layers. He's a good man hidden inside a slightly evil one-legged businessman (in his suit and tie). 
You're all just too blind to see it...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 23, 2006)

Yay Melodies back. She is to media what Karl is to medicine.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 27, 2006)

I really hope this is genuine.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 27, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I really hope this is genuine.



Yeah so do I but i'm a tad dubious, she doesn't appear to be all that popular for an actress on myspace but maybe she's trying to keep it low key.  Anyway this quote is cause for concern.



> I've been acting since I was younger, and I'm a singer too.



Why the fuck does everyone who's on Neighbours think they can sing? just stick to acting plllleeeease!!.


----------



## stavros (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it was Janelle today who said to someone not to get "the hives", meaning presumably not to get agitated, although it could have been a sexual euphamism.   

Boyd was very forgiving to Janae wasn't he? And how long do you reckon before Ned is on a West End stage in a musical or panto?

Finally and most importantly, she may be extremely fit but Sky really needs to sort her hair out. We all agree she looked better with the black and blue hair, but it really hit me today that that stupid fringe does suit her one little bit.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 27, 2006)

I seemed to watch most of this episode through my fingers. Sky's 'wacky' dancing, Ned's song which seemed to go on forrrever.

Secretly loved it though.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 27, 2006)

so - i missed a couple of days - who does bimbo timmins think has got aids?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 27, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> so - i missed a couple of days - who does bimbo timmins think has got aids?



She thinks she has got it because she saw a top secret file which said that her ex boyfriend Mike has it.

So now she has made up some story about still loving Mike and dumped Boyd because she is scared of giving it to him.

Boyd is being really slow and still believes she never bonked Mike.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 28, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Boyd is being really slow and still believes she never bonked Mike.



Oh so he lives in CyberRose's fantasy world.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 30, 2006)

Missed it tuesday and wednesday, what happened?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 30, 2006)

Why can they not just say the letters HIV?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Why can they not just say the letters HIV?


 Cos Mike has AIDS


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 30, 2006)

Omg, dylans impression of paul was the best!    aND I dont think Jenea has HIV, orAids, i think it's sorta like HIV but just somehting they've made up to "tackle the issuse" of STDs without committing  and it doesent exist past ernisbourough. Im sure they dont have it in edenhills.
Neighbours AIDS. it was the way karl said it doesnt always have to be fatal...

like the way lynns son was on drugs but no one ever said it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 3, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> like the way lynns son was on drugs but no one ever said it.



That was great.


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2006)

I love Stu's tactic for finding Steph; "I'll follow behind you and then we'll cover twice as much ground." Eh? Someone explain how that works. Let's remember this man is solely responsible for upholding law and order for the whole of Melbourne.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 3, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Let's remember this man is solely responsible for upholding law and order for the whole of Melbourne.



Unless its a murder in which case they get in the very likeable Sargent Stiger.


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2006)

And we did today get to witness Melbourne's (I was going to say Australia's but my aunt's a Doc out there) other Dr with Dr Levy.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 5, 2006)

i'm missing so much! damn job


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, I missed the first 15 minutes today due to my lift finishing work a bit later. Why the Beeb don't stick an omnibus on I don't know.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 6, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Yeah, I missed the first 15 minutes today due to my lift finishing work a bit later. Why the Beeb don't stick an omnibus on I don't know.


 You didnt miss much.

Has anyone written to them about an omnibus yet??


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 6, 2006)

HAVENT MISSIED MUCH?????? OMGGG

JENELL AND KARL???

I was talking about it with my firend and laughed so much tea came out of my nose


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 6, 2006)

The flashback section of todays episode with Janell and Karl was just like the Prodigy video for Smack My Bitch Up only in a non-offensive Neighbours style, it was brilliant!!!


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2006)

The scriptwriters are obviously paying tribute to Richard Whiteley with the awesome punning of their episode titles. Today's was "An Affair To Dismember".


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the way that when Toadie was trying to be feminine he was cooking quinche. Not at all stereotypical.


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 7, 2006)

Enjoyed Paul's delivery of the line; "What do YOU know about it, you count' ry hick?"


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2006)

Bugger, missed it again today. One thing's for sure, being a student is far more congusive to watching Neighbours than being a student.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Bugger, missed it again today. One thing's for sure, being a student is far more congusive to watching Neighbours than being a student.



Let's just say- evil Harold is back!!!! 

Can't blooming wait.


----------



## Leon (Apr 12, 2006)

Errr

BUMP


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 12, 2006)

missd it today  (wednesday)  mm did Harold get nicked ?


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 12, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> missd it today  (wednesday)  mm did Harold get nicked ?



Nah, Paul realised that if he pressed charges then Harold's lawyer would dig up loads of stuff about his (Paul's) dodgy business dealings. They had a meeting and sorted everything out. Izzy has different ideas though.....


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Random One (Apr 13, 2006)

Ned annoys me


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 13, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> Ned annoys me


 He was on Austrailian Pop Idol, anyone who has ever been on Pop Idol is bound to be annoying.


----------



## stavros (Apr 15, 2006)

So Ned was on Pop Idol and Stew Big Brother? Blimey, it's like fate.

I loved this little conversation;
Bree (age approx 13): "Mum, Russia hasn't been communist for years."
Janelle (age approx 45): "Since when?"


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 19, 2006)

Is anyone else's skin crawling relentlessly at Karl's singing? I could actually feel creeping accross my bones.

*shudder*


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 20, 2006)

Ever noticed how the dart board in the house of trouser has been used so much most of the colour on it has gone, yet we have never seen them play darts in there.....


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 23, 2006)

If you like neighbours and myspace, you'll fooking love THIS .


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 24, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> If you like neighbours and myspace, you'll fooking love THIS .


Quality.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 24, 2006)

omg thats brilliant    i love ned and issy! yay


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 24, 2006)

What happened in today's episode?


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 24, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> If you like neighbours and myspace, you'll fooking love THIS .



That really is top class. 
Myspace is great; Tosh Lines from the Bill and Stephen Hawkings are on there!


----------



## stavros (Apr 25, 2006)

I missed the start today, what happened to stop Ned and Elle going to Tazzy?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 25, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> I missed the start today, what happened to stop Ned and Elle going to Tazzy?



 ISSY 
fuking slag


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 26, 2006)

Fuck me todays episode made me very happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 26, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Fuck me todays episode made me very happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I thought you'd probably be 'making tents'!


----------



## Grego Morales (Apr 26, 2006)

Did you see it the other day when Paul couldn't stop polishing his shoes?! WTF! I love neighbours at the moment.

What will Paul make Harold do to get his own back? I think he should make him run around Ramsey Street naked.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 27, 2006)

How fucking cool is this??

Girl i've been talking to over the net for the last 9 years told me yesterday her mum is going to be in Neighbours soon. She has been in it before with a really small part many moons ago (see here) but apparently will have a bigger part this time around.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 27, 2006)

Grego Morales said:
			
		

> Did you see it the other day when Paul couldn't stop polishing his shoes?! WTF! I love neighbours at the moment.
> 
> What will Paul make Harold do to get his own back? I think he should make him run around Ramsey Street naked.



"Give me that shoe!"   Brillaint. He now is paraniod, has agraphibia and ocd.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't work out whether the Lucinda's cafe set is the old Lassiters set or Little Tommy Tuckers.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 28, 2006)

sky looked like cassie in yesterdays ep...


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2006)

> Girl i've been talking to over the net for the last 9 years told me yesterday her mum is going to be in Neighbours soon. She has been in it before with a really small part many moons ago (see here) but apparently will have a bigger part this time around.


I seem to remember my Aussie cousin, on hearing of me and my sister's devotion to all things Erinsboroughian, told us how she went to school or Uni or something with someone who used to be in Neighbours. Can't remember who though but I feel honoured to be related to her now.


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 29, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> sky looked like cassie in yesterdays ep...


Cassie or Lassie?!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 2, 2006)

Bloody meddlers, why have they changed the theme tune again? I don't like it.


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2006)

Wahey, Angie's back.   We just need Big Kev and Stoney too and the old clan will be complete. The Rebeccis really kick the Timmins' arses.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 3, 2006)

Just noticed that the posters in the Uni havent changed in 6 years, they still have the Cypress Hill and Snoop Doggy Dog, ones.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 3, 2006)

Haven't seen this for a while - how's Mrs Mangel doing these days?


----------



## CyberRose (May 3, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this for a while - how's Mrs Mangel doing these days?


She's dead


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 3, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> She's dead


No way?


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2006)

Way. Her granddaughter, Sky, is still in it, as was Joe her son for a short period a couple of months back.


----------



## stavros (May 15, 2006)

*Reignites thread*

I did like the very obvious way that Katya's lawyer wasn't allowed to speak at the meeting with Toadie and Susan because then they'd have to pay her more.


----------



## JKKne (May 15, 2006)

I don't like the new titles

And Janae, I don't like her, there's something freaky about her


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 16, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> I don't like the new titles
> 
> And Janae, I don't like her, there's something freaky about her



More freaky is CyberRose's deep lust for her.


----------



## dlx1 (May 16, 2006)

Katya Kinski  
Does she get her looks from her Mother. She looks nothing like Rachel and Zeke.

she needs a slap


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 16, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Katya Kinski
> Does she get her looks from her Mother.



If she does then her mother must of been a 3 month old corpse.


----------



## CyberRose (May 16, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> More freaky is CyberRose's deep lust for her.


She was 16 last October god damn it!

Which means I've lost interest and think quite hard about what Zig (or Zag?!) will look like in a few years time when her tits have grown a bit


----------



## CyberRose (May 16, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Katya Kinski
> Does she get her looks from her Mother. She looks nothing like Rachel and Zeke.
> 
> she needs a slap


Looks like she's already had a fair few slaps, with a shovel


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2006)

Sky's hair has become slightly better of late, with the fringe grown out. She should still back to black with blue highlights though.

Connor seems to have started to play the joker a bit more lately, which is good.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 23, 2006)

Do we know what the private detective found out about Katya the walking corpse?


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2006)

I'm guessing prostitution.

I haven't seen Neighbours for a while, which made yesterday's episode the most random thing I've seen in ages. What the crap was all that Janelle/crimson-haired monster boxing thing about? And is there ever a day when Karl isn't miraculously on constant hospital duty whilst still getting in everyone's business on the street and convincing himself that he doesn't still want to shag Susan senseless?


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2006)

Speaking as a straight man in his early 20s, I'd much rather have Susan than that Jenny woman.


----------



## creak (May 24, 2006)

What the hell is all this bad mouthing Katya? She's by far the hottest of the whole set..!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 24, 2006)

creak said:
			
		

> What the hell is all this bad mouthing Katya? She's by far the hottest of the whole set..!


I see we have a necrophile on board.


----------



## CyberRose (May 24, 2006)

creak said:
			
		

> What the hell is all this bad mouthing Katya? She's by far the hottest of the whole set..!


Yea even I think you're a perv!


----------



## tw1ggy5 (May 24, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I see we have a necrophile on board.




She died?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 24, 2006)

tw1ggy5 said:
			
		

> She died?


No, she just looks like she has been dead for about 3 months.


----------



## tw1ggy5 (May 24, 2006)

Ah ic, yeh i can see that. More undead Id have said tho.

Whole programme has got weird lol.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 25, 2006)

tw1ggy5 said:
			
		

> Ah ic, yeh i can see that. More undead Id have said tho.
> 
> Whole programme has got weird lol.



I reckon she works at the hospital so she has a ready supply of blood to feast on to keep her undead arse still going.


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2006)

> What the hell is all this bad mouthing Katya? She's by far the hottest of the whole set..!


Erm, are you aware of Sky's existence? She is fit as fuck and I don't half love her attitude too.

Boyd's new med friend is soooooooooooo much fitter than Janae (sorry CyberRose).


----------



## CyberRose (May 25, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Erm, are you aware of Sky's existence? She is fit as fuck and I don't half love her attitude too.
> 
> Boyd's new med friend is soooooooooooo much fitter than Janae (sorry CyberRose).


Paul's daughter is the fittest, she's like a young, erm, whatever Tom Cruise's bird was called, the name forgets me


----------



## CyberRose (May 25, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Paul's daughter is the fittest, she's like a young, erm, whatever Tom Cruise's bird was called, the name forgets me


Nicole Kidman!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 26, 2006)

*I'm telling the medical board about you Dr. Kennedy!!!!*


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2006)

Shame they totally focussed on steph, Max and Charlie today and ignored everything else. Thank god Karl was there though and not developing his cure for Aids.


----------



## red rose (May 28, 2006)

Ok I've missed an entire week of neighbours, can someone fill me in on what I missed last week?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 29, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> Ok I've missed an entire week of neighbours, can someone fill me in on what I missed last week?


Steph gave birth, and is sadly still alive.

Jenae warned off Boyds female friend from his doctor class.

The best bit though was ANGIE SPARKED THAT STUPID BITCH JANELLE THE FUCK OUT WITH A RIGHT HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 29, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> *I'm telling the medical board about you Dr. Kennedy!!!!*


----------



## The Pious Pawn (May 29, 2006)

whats katyas past ? ? ?


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2006)

That's the thing, we don't know yet. It's blatently going to crop up in the court hearing.

Why doesn't the new, more bearable Boyd give Janae the flick and cop off with Sasha?


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2006)

Hehe, I like how Susan and Toadie came rushing into the GS wondering where the kids were. If they ain't at home or there then they're obviously going to be in Lucinda's because that's the only other communal place Ramsey Street residents ever go.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 30, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Hehe, I like how Susan and Toadie came rushing into the GS wondering where the kids were. If they ain't at home or there then they're obviously going to be in Lucinda's because that's the only other communal place Ramsey Street residents ever go.


Don't forget the park with the nice pagoda by the pond.


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 31, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Steph gave birth, and is sadly still alive.


----------



## Random One (Jun 2, 2006)

Pawn said:
			
		

> whats katyas past ? ? ?


yeah i really wanna know what it was...i rekon she used to be a hooker


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 3, 2006)

I reckon she was arrested for peddling child porn.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 4, 2006)

Did anyone else notice that now Harold and Lou have been evicted, the general store is once again a packed out swingin' cafe?.  Maybe it was the previous owners that were the problem and not Lucinda's cheap prices.


----------



## red rose (Jun 4, 2006)

I noticed that too


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 5, 2006)

I missed most of todays episode, how did Elle find out about Izzy and Ned???


----------



## red rose (Jun 5, 2006)

Ned came round and told her.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 5, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> Ned came round and told her.


That was nice of him.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm watching in Auz at the mo' i don't know how far ahead it is over here, but keep tuned for the 'Evil-Twin' plotline, it's ace!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 6, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> I'm watching in Auz at the mo' i don't know how far ahead it is over here, but keep tuned for the 'Evil-Twin' plotline, it's ace!



**SPOILER WARNING**















That the new Robinson arrival is the evil bomber and not the twin that Elle thinks he is rather the other one that Elle used to pick on??













*
OK it's safe again.*


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 6, 2006)

omg i dont know what to make of this Day of  our lives esque new storyline


----------



## LM17 (Jun 7, 2006)

At the end of last night's show, when evil twin said to his comatose brother something about getting everyone back for what they did to him and his mum was he talking about Gail Robinson, one of the Alessi twins or was his mum someone else? And what happened to Gail anyway? I can't remember.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 7, 2006)

duno, i remember one of the twins having twins....but they would be about 14. relistically...i havew no idea.


butt.....issy's real life bands single Voodoo Child has come out. She really cant sing


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 8, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> butt.....issy's real life bands single Voodoo Child has come out. She really cant sing



Got a link??


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 8, 2006)

ney, i saw it on...mtv dance


----------



## nadia (Jun 8, 2006)

Christ it is terrible
The band goes by the name rogue traders
(I am currently trying to ween boyfriend off Australiana at the moment its a long story but he's started saying peppers and courgettes again and has stopped calling me mate)


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 8, 2006)

Just heard it. Do they not know there is an extremely famous song already called Voodoo Child??

At least they didnt add (slight return) i guess.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 8, 2006)

Here is Rouge Traders myspace

Listen to Watching You and tell me honestly if you have heard a worse butchering of My Sharona by The Knack, bet you can't.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 13, 2006)

No Neighbours today Fucking football The beeb could have put it bbc2 
Tennis on bbc2, that ok if you like fuking sport.


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2006)

"My Sharona" is one of the few songs that it should be made illegal to cover, it's that good. I can't bring myself to try listening to Izzy's version.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 15, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> "My Sharona" is one of the few songs that it should be made illegal to cover, it's that good. I can't bring myself to try listening to Izzy's version.


Oh go on, just make sure you have something to cleanse your ears with afterwards.


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2006)

Sasha went up in my estimation today with that top she was wearing. Harold's leather was great too.


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2006)

Cam is a very welcome addition. His evilness is shaping up to really show Paul how it's done.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2006)

I've done the Star Wars marathon and we started at 9am and didn't finish until midnight (altho admitadly that did include the Clone Wars animations) so Zig and Zag are talking out of their arses. Fuckin Trekkies


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 22, 2006)

My opion of katya has totally changed, now i really like her   i like her hair and she's actully, obviously extreamly beaytiful - instead of freakishy ugly  anyway, look out katya! 

And the whole bree thing is the best storyline at the moment


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 22, 2006)

One fucking alco-pop and Zeke was fucked. Silly bastard.


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2006)

The girl who plays Bree is a great little actress for how old she is. She makes Summer, Rachel and Zeke look very wooden.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 23, 2006)

I dunno, i hate Zeke with more passion and bile than i have any character in anything ever (with maybe the exception of John Cena) and hopefully thats down to the actors talent.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 24, 2006)

No Neighbours for 2 weeks.


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2006)

I know, terrible isn't it? I hate tennis too, although at least I've still got the football and the TdF from next Saturday.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> I know, terrible isn't it? I hate tennis too, although at least I've still got the football and the TdF from next Saturday.


Yea thank God for the World Cup!

What a stupid time for me to have booked a week's holiday from work!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 1, 2006)

Is Toadie gone for good???


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah, thats what i want to know??!! Where the hell is toadie and is he comming back? i just turned over in time to see big kev, angie him and stu pile into a truck and fuck off. I cant *believe* i missed all the big kev ness  grr. stupid stupid football.


----------



## stavros (Jul 1, 2006)

They can't get rid of Toadie. Along with Susan, Lou and Harold he's one of the foundations upon which the modern street is built. And if the actor was going to try for "greater" things I'd have thought he'd have done it before now.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 2, 2006)

Do we get a brand spanking new thread after fucking Wimbeldon like last year?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 2, 2006)

no way, we should make this thread as fat as possible


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2006)

What's the biggest thread U75 has ever had? The "On the CD player" thread is about 200 pages isn't it*? Anything bigger?








*Please note that what goes on in Neighbours is far more important than all forms of recorded sound ever.


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2006)

527 pages on the CD thread, I just checked. Come on, we can beat them.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm sure the ugly mug and mundane facts about your day are also pretty massive

Random mundane facts is 1119 pages long.  

Maybe we should incorprate homa and away talkage for extra girth?


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2006)

I'd feel very left out of that though.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 6, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Maybe we should incorprate homa and away talkage for extra girth?



Blasphemy!


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2006)

Less than three days to go until we are relieved of our famine. I think it's a credit to us and the show's enduring appeal that we've still managed to keep the thread active.


----------



## hendo (Jul 8, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Thank the Lord, Neighbours is back after the Tennis rubbish.
> 
> No Phoaring in this thread please, where we discuss this important gritty contemporary drama where Australians deal realistically with the multi-faceted challenges posed by modern life.
> 
> Has Toady got a new girlfriend?



This was my original post, now over a year old. Brings a tear to my eye that this little thread has grown to be, well, a big thread.
I'd like to thank everyone who's posted here, my mum, and my agent, and Toady's agent. 
Just two days to go now till we have Neighbours back in our lives!


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2006)

Less than 24 hours to go for between-job folk like myself.   Huzzah.

Anyone remember what the cliffhanger was? Had Sky just snogged JP? I know Lynne was throwing a hissy fit over Charlie's Christining, and had Boyd got off with Sasha yet?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 10, 2006)

> I'd feel very left out of that though.



Well start watching, The exact same crzy cult leaders want you to have god's baby storyline as ten years ago.



			
				Sadie said:
			
		

> Blasphemy!










Ohmegawd how can you say that???? home and away is getting back on form





 I'd cry forever if i met alf 





And i quite fancy irene.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 11, 2006)

God i hate Boyd still.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 11, 2006)

He is TWAT almighty.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 11, 2006)

WHY!!! Whats he done? i've missed it today


----------



## stavros (Jul 11, 2006)

Well he's been fucking Janae which is pretty daft, but to be honest he's started to take more of a back seat in my imagery of Neighbours recently.


----------



## stavros (Jul 12, 2006)

God that smirk on Cam/Robert's face is priceless. And the look of dejection on Dylan's seems somewhat immovable for several months.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh shit i think Zeke has been to the boards and realised we refer to his love as Whale-fish. Rachel says people being mean to her is why he has gone off the rails.


----------



## hendo (Jul 18, 2006)

what's this with the baby and the gas?


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 18, 2006)

the baby was found using gas in the park  


------------------







Robert toys with the lives of Izzy and baby Charlie by gasing them in Paul house. Lyn. saves the day.

bbep not updating site now neighbours.com


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2006)

It got very unrealistic today, with a 16 year olds' school party being held without seemingly anyone being rip-roaringly pissed. Or is this just a British trait?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 20, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> It got very unrealistic today, with a 16 year olds' school party being held without seemingly anyone being rip-roaringly pissed. Or is this just a British trait?


I dont know but in the morning those two girls dancing behind Jenae and Ned in the morning were clearly pilling their tits off.


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh fuck, Dr Rock was back today. Does he write this stuff himself (the actor that is)? Still, Sky in her far Eastern get-up looked superb.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 23, 2006)

Much as i hate to sound like CyberRose Janea did it for me this week.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 23, 2006)

Its the cast from neighbours lead by Harold dancing at an awards ceremony.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jul 23, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Much as i hate to sound like CyberRose Janea did it for me this week.



Yeah, but she's legal now. CyberRose has transferred his attentions to the young Kinski girl (aged 14).


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Yeah, but she's legal now. CyberRose has transferred his attentions to the young Kinski girl (aged 14).


15 in real life actually


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2006)

It's actually weird cos Summer was supposed to be 14 last we heard of her which presumably makes her older than whatshername...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 23, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> It's actually weird cos Summer was supposed to be 14 last we heard of her which presumably makes her older than whatshername...



She still looks 10.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2006)

This is all rather pathetic isn't it? Anyone want to weigh in with their lust for Oscar or Charlie? Or Harold or Lou?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> This is all rather pathetic isn't it? Anyone want to weigh in with their lust for Oscar or Charlie? Or Harold or Lou?


I'll have Harold

Anyway, I wasn't 'lusting' after Summer!!!  (she's far too annoying for a start!) Just saying it's weird that she's technically supposed to older than Stingray's bird when yea, she looks about 10

And this all started when I said Janae looked fit (which if we're honest she is!) but was unaware of her age (she's older in Neighbours than real life) and everyone started takin the piss! Bastards that they are!


----------



## spartacus mills (Jul 23, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> 15 in real life actually



I stand corrected.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 25, 2006)

"Sky" person is bringing out a single


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 25, 2006)

That Kinski girl is alright. She looked pretty hot in her swimwear last week.

Jenae is still where it's at though, with Sky running second.


----------



## Random One (Jul 25, 2006)

can someone tell me if Katya's great secret has been revealed yet and what it was i have missed a few episodes recently


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2006)

I heard Sky was bringing out a single as well. I hope this doesn't mean she's leaving because she's a good character as well as fit. She'd lose some of her girl-next-door appeal if she was just a pop star.

Speaking of which, today's episode got me thinking of bands named with American presidents' names. I got The Dead Kennedies, Clinton, Carter USM and, perhaps cheating a little, Lincoln Park (I know it's really Linkin). Can't think of any more though.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 26, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Jenae is still where it's at though, with Sky running second.




Are you mad???

Sky is in another league of hotness.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 26, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, today's episode got me thinking of bands named with American presidents' names. I got The Dead Kennedies, Clinton, Carter USM and, perhaps cheating a little, Lincoln Park (I know it's really Linkin). Can't think of any more though.



A better cheat is The Presidents of the United States of America, as thats all of them in one band name.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 26, 2006)

Why does Robert think he can kill Katya?? One look at her and you know she's already dead and has been for quite sometime.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 27, 2006)

Why did Whalefish never wonder why she was the only ugly one in a family of beautiful people??


----------



## Madusa (Jul 27, 2006)

aww, thats just wrong. Bree Cheese is wicked!

SOMEONE PLEASE START A HOME AND AWAY THREAD, PULEASE?!


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2006)

Bree's not ugly at all. She's quite overweight yes but I don't think she stands out as unpleasent. She seems to be an excellent actor too, a modern-day Toady perhaps?


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jul 27, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> can someone tell me if Katya's great secret has been revealed yet and what it was i have missed a few episodes recently




Thats what i want to know !! !!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 28, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> a modern-day Toady perhaps?



Whens he coming back??


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2006)

He is very much needed it has to be said.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not seeing any praise for Мишка here. I'm confused as to why not  

I hope she ain't a transient character. Her, Lou and Jelly-Belly make for one hell of a threesome


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 29, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing any praise for Мишка here. I'm confused as to why not
> 
> I hope she ain't a transient character. Her, Lou and Jelly-Belly make for one hell of a threesome


She is like Svetlanka but not evil.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 2, 2006)

This evil twin plot line's getting rather good isn't it?.  "What are you doing here?" "ah ya know, just killing some time" Muahahahahaha.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 2, 2006)

i cant stand te rachel and stingray thing. Her little diary was just painful ergh. stop it stop it.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Are Paul and Linney really going to get it on? It seems to be heading this way which is confusing me because I am mortified yet excited at the same time. 

Could be a false alarm though, remember when Jannelle and Karl looked like they were going to bone after the plane crash then nothing happened? Random Neighbours, gotta love it.


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2006)

Good to see Connor trying to coax Toadie back. It's also pleasing to see that whilst Stu isn't in the titles, Toady still is.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 3, 2006)

"Oh really what for, a fleet of motorised skateboards, part ownership of a gym or maybe more tight pink polo necks."

Never has Boyd been described so well.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok I haven't seen Neighbours for 2 weeks so what's the craic?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 4, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok I haven't seen Neighbours for 2 weeks so what's the craic?


Well my post is about Karl learning that Izzy gave him pauls $20,000 rolex and Boyd has flogged it for fuck all to buy Jenae a wedding ring.

Sky is sleeping with any guy she sees and Ellie Robinson is grabbing as much money off he dad as she can with Izzy trying to stop it.

Robert/Cam has fallen in love with zombie katya and is killing lots of people.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 4, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> "Sky" person is bringing out a single




So, from that video I found something better/worse!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 4, 2006)

drag0n said:
			
		

> So, from that video I found something better/worse!



I already posted that last month. See post #840.


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2006)

Rose, you would not like it today, because Janae sure had a smirk on her face as she walked past Max today.

I've also decided Mishka is a very good addition to the show. They haven't had an older woman for a long while.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 4, 2006)

NBN's thoughts on the previous week*

Мишка is annoying me to an extent. Susan should have slapped her today; nicotine addiction, or no nicotine addiction.

Sky shouldn't be shagging anything that moves. She's stunning, both physically and personality-wise. I'd certainly do her, _if_ I was so inclined.

Dylan should tie his hair back more often: he looks fit. Also, a bit of incestuous action between himself and Stingray would not go unappreciated.

Linney is sworn to Joe "I was just dropping the kids off at the swimming pool" Mangel, so no Peg-leg Paul action would be permissible.

Paul's son was rumoured to be Ramsey Street's first permanent queer character, so I'm not enjoying the current Robert/Cameron confusion - unless the real Cam is a big fat poof, of course!

Cartier (like the watch?) is a cunt, and Robert should have killed her by now. Shame on him. What kind of self-respecting psychopath is he, exactly?

Brie (like the cheese?) is great; have they persuaded her to sign a twelve-year contract, yet?

Why the fuck aren't Susan and Dr Karl remarried yet?

Has Izzy quite given up on playing at Carmella Soprano?

*NBN no longer watches any other soap, now that _Doctors_ has finished for the Summer


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 5, 2006)

drag0n said:
			
		

> So, from that video I found something better/worse!



I can now be struck dead knowing my life is complete having seen that, Bishop busting out a rhyme, Hahahahahahahaha Classic


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2006)

I wouldn't say Izzy is that remeniscent of Carmela Sorprano. Carmela knows the source of her lifestyle is wrong but tries to function in her life as well as possible, whereas Izzy is more than contented. Also, we all kind of like Tony whereas Paul is vileness personified.

Agreed Sky loses the vast majority of her appeal when she treads the social-norm.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I already posted that last month. See post #840.



Ah. well congratulations on your find.  
Thought I was up to date on this thread. haha.


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh you dickhead Boyd.

Also, anyone else noticed that Kim isn't in the opening credits yet?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 7, 2006)

No i hadn't noticed that. But HOW bad did sky look today?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 8, 2006)

I caught an episodes of Neighbours for the first time in ages yesterday. When did everyone turn into such a bunch of unbearable cuntrags?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 8, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I caught an episodes of Neighbours for the first time in ages yesterday. When did everyone turn into such a bunch of unbearable cuntrags?


About the time, Bill, Lance, Amy and Anne left. Drews death was the penultimate nail in the coffin with that coming 2 weeks ago when Toadie left.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 8, 2006)

is he comming back?  

How  hilarious was it at the end of todays ep with that guy and his finger print stuff. hahahha.

also, izzys hair looked really nice
Why cant Katya see the disgust on "camerons" face everytime they get near each other?? He wont stop wincing. Surly she's *alittlebit* sus that he's not normal in anyway. 
Dylan is just getting hotter and hotter  
And everyone else seems all messed up. What the hell is becomming of sky.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 8, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> is he comming back?



I pray that he is!!!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 8, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Oh you dickhead Boyd.
> 
> Also, anyone else noticed that Kim isn't in the opening credits yet?



Have I missed something? Who is Kim?


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 8, 2006)

Isn't Katya's secret that she was a call-girl or something in her former life?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 8, 2006)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Have I missed something? Who is Kim?



Janelles husband thing.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 8, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Isn't Katya's secret that she was a call-girl or something in her former life?




yeah, i supose thats everyones guess.


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2006)

Sky has really started to lose it. She needs to be bohemian in her style and rebellious in the attitude. I'm not sure she's started to look rough but it's more that we're comparing her new look to what we know she's capable of looking like.

I loved Janelle's metaphor yesterday about big-headed babies; "It's like getting a bowling ball through a hosepipe."


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 10, 2006)

*Spoilers*



Katya is going to fuck Max



OK Safe.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 10, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> *Spoilers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oi! That was a really badly hidden spoiler. I think we should just ban spoilers full stop. 

If it's true I'll be verrry angry (and a bit sick probably).

Whalefish looked pretty today.


----------



## red rose (Aug 10, 2006)

Having read all the spoilers I can safely confirm that the next couple of months are going to be pretty huge in neighbours land 

If anyone really cant wait to find out of toadie comes back or if sky goes back to her old self they're welcome to PM me and I'll let you know but I wont post any spoilers here.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 10, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> Oi! That was a really badly hidden spoiler.



You try hiding one better.  

If you didnt want to read it you have stopped at the huge red letters saying spoiler!!


----------



## red rose (Aug 10, 2006)

Highlight below (note: there are no spoilers below)

This is hidden _way_ better  If you're going to post spoilers quote this post and use the colour code to hide them, that way there's no risk of anyone seeing them unless they want to


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 10, 2006)

neighbours is way too good at the moment for "spoliers" *spits!*


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 10, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> Highlight below (note: there are no spoilers below)
> 
> This is hidden _way_ better  If you're going to post spoilers quote this post and use the colour code to hide them, that way there's no risk of anyone seeing them unless they want to



That is hidden much better!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 11, 2006)

I missed todays eipsode, can someone fill me in??


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 11, 2006)

Jannel decided janea cant get married to voyd. Susans had a *rubbish* haircut. Oscar went missing, as if anyone really cares it just broaght back old pathetic crappy lynn, instead of the new harded bussiness woman. ned "saved" him, and now their "friends". It was shit.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 11, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Susans had a *rubbish* haircut.



Ohhh, she really has! Susan is a fine looking woman, but not even she can rock the late 80s gel-spike crop. She's ruined herself!


----------



## stavros (Aug 11, 2006)

I think she looks OK. She's certainly getting Karl's attention. Surely it can only be a matter of time (this is not a cue for spoilers).


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Oscar must be the most intrepid child ever. How does he get misplaced so easily? I mean his orange hair is like a beacon, can't be easy to miss.


----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2006)

How did he get ginger hair? None of Lynn, Joe, Steph, Flick, Jack, Michelle or Valda have red heads. Isn't genetics weird?

Oh I am loving the schemingness of Cam/Robert.


----------



## wishface (Aug 15, 2006)

Bring back Joe Mangel (again)!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 16, 2006)

Go on Kim knock his fucking lights out.


----------



## wishface (Aug 16, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Go on Kim knock his fucking lights out.


Right on soldier! Dylan needs putting over his pa's knee and given what for, the cheeky beggar.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 16, 2006)

reckon whatsherface (carmella?) is going to bust the cam/rob thing?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 16, 2006)

Now that Connor has turned down Carmella, he is offically the most homosexual man on earth.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2006)

WTF is going on with Dylan by the way? Why is he being such an antisocial bellend, last time I checked in it was all hearts and flowers with chunky old Skye.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 17, 2006)

Since he dumped Sky he has taken out all his rage on others.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 17, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> chunky old Skye.




heh


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 17, 2006)

For 1 fantastic moment today i thought we were going to see the return of a long lost charater, but no, for whilst we could hear Casserole the sheep panting away, we didnt see her.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 17, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> For 1 fantastic moment today i thought we were going to see the return of a long lost charater, but no, for whilst we could hear Casserole the sheep panting away, we didnt see her.


See who? The sheep? I saw the sheep! Or do you mean someone else?!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 18, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> See who? The sheep? I saw the sheep! Or do you mean someone else?!


I didnt see her, i must of blinked and missed her.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 18, 2006)

WTF is going on with Sky's hair?

She looks rubbish!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 18, 2006)

Casserole!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2006)

> She looks rubbish!


We discussed the vital matter of Sky's hair some months ago and I think the consensus was that she was better with dark hair. I liked her when she had the blue streaks in it. Either way, blonde didn't really suit her but she's her own woman and I think that's what we love about her. She has the potential to become as much of a foundation of the street as say Susan, Toadie or Harold if she sticks around.

Speaking of the good man Bishop, two classic moments in the last two days; dressing up for Stinger's film today and calling his friend Lou-bear yesterday.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 19, 2006)

Last time when Sky had dark hair with blue streaks in, it looked good, this time it looks like a wig.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 21, 2006)

<>  I Didn't want to hear Sus's thoughts about Doctor K.  
But yay, they're so getting back together  And i cant believe i missed the cassie thing  But the clip they showed at the start was so sweet 
"My sheep is dying"
"Our sheep is dying" 

And hahha lynnie got paul in pinny. I loved the fucked up-ness of they're realtionship


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't really like the thought lines they've started putting into the show. They're great on Peep Show but it really doesn't suit Neighbours.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 22, 2006)

Neighbours has never been anything but a fantastic long running joke!

And by golly I love it!


----------



## Madusa (Aug 22, 2006)

Susan was soo creaming it yesterday when she was having dinner with Karl! I'm not sure I want them to get back together though. They make a good couple, but he's cheated on her TWICE both with young, pretty women...it never works out and he's back to Susan with his tail between his legs.

Susan's wicked though.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my god will Connor die??


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Voodoo Child reference! I love it when Neighbours do that.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 23, 2006)

So is Connor dead??

We must be told, i would have thought Cameron would have lots of defensive injuries as Harold did from strangling Paul, also its not like the residents of Ramsay street wouldnt be within screaming distance as murder victims tend to be rather loud.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 23, 2006)

What's goin off with Connor and Cameron?!


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Janelle and Whalefish look really nice. Jannae looks rank.


----------



## Madusa (Aug 24, 2006)

Dylan looks hot hot hot!


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Dylan looks hot hot hot!


Absolutely. Never thought I would find myself lusting after a boy with a ponytail so much!


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent, it looks like old Sky is back. All power to you girl.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 27, 2006)

Connor might be daed and all you lot care about is who is fit.


----------



## stavros (Aug 28, 2006)

They do have this rather odd habit on Neighbours of one day having this momentous event, such as a possible death, and then putting it on the back-burner for a episode or two before going back to it as if no time has passed. Connor and Cam might well be the intro cliffhanger tomorrow.


----------



## Random One (Aug 29, 2006)

oooh today's is good!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 29, 2006)

It's abit days of our lives imo


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think anyone can honestly say Neighbours is not the best soap on TV in the world!!!


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2006)

I've tried looking at the credits very closely the last two days and I think yesterday said Robert and Cameron are different actors but today said they're the same. Anyone know?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.neighbours.com/characters.html

One and the same


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 31, 2006)

I tuned in yesterday after missing a couple of episodes and I have no idea what's going on!  

I take it cam/rob tried to kill someone? car bomb?
Did Paul almost confess about the fire to Izzy? (that little I'm a muderer gus thing).

What else?

Less reaction and more recapping people! please?

More fool me for thinking I was just avoiding noodles and oodles.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 31, 2006)

lol neighbours can be too embarasing to stand sometimes lol I'm pretty sure izzy knew about paul murdering h=gus bc wasnt it her that snoooped through his stuff and found the black gloves in his hotel room? I thought she was the one who found out?? That was b4 they were together though...ummm Everyone knows "Cams" a psycho but they are actully now blaming the actual cam in stead of robert...who through some strange event is now...pretending to be in a coma in the hospital....bit of a head fuck..

Jennells taking the blame for dylan about the DVD thing...

He tryed to kill elle, elles the only one who suspects Cam, the real one, might be innocent - he's now in jail- but since it's so confusing....shes confused


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 31, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> lol neighbours can be too embarasing to stand sometimes lol I'm pretty sure izzy knew about paul murdering h=gus bc wasnt it her that snoooped through his stuff and found the black gloves in his hotel room? I thought she was the one who found out?? That was b4 they were together though...ummm Everyone knows "Cams" a psycho but they are actully now blaming the actual cam in stead of robert...who through some strange event is now...pretending to be in a coma in the hospital....bit of a head fuck..
> 
> Jennells taking the blame for dylan about the DVD thing...
> 
> He tryed to kill elle, elles the only one who suspects Cam, the real one, might be innocent - he's now in jail- but since it's so confusing....shes confused


I was sure it wa Izzy who found the gloves, she used it to blackmail paul for ages.


----------



## stavros (Aug 31, 2006)

Bree was absolutely classic today when she was pitching the idea that Susan had feelings for Karl to her today.


----------



## Random One (Aug 31, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I was sure it wa Izzy who found the gloves, she used it to blackmail paul for ages.


Yeah it was izzy u found the gloves...i remember she found them in the cupboard!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 1, 2006)

Does anyone else think that this twin story is verging on the side of ridiculous.

It's a bit Sunset Beach sin't it?  With the whole Evil Twin thing.

Anyone remeber an Evil twin theme on sunset beach with a certain person called Ben (I think... can't say I watched it alot)


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 1, 2006)

What happened today, i was at work and missed it.


----------



## red rose (Sep 2, 2006)

Harold discovered Mishka drinking 'cleaning fluid' and went into Salvo mode, thinking she had a drinking problem and lecturing her.  Lou told Harold he'd sort it with Mishka but then Harold walks in on them both drinking it and when Lou tries to explain Harold says "the lies have already started, you have a problem, you need to let me help you" etc until Lou makes him shut up and he explains that its Vodka. Harold gets really pissed off and tells them they both have to move out by the time he gets back from his tour with the Salvos.

Stingray and Jailbait are back together, that mop-head she went out with has told all his mates that he got to third base with her, she starts crying and Stingray punches him in the school in front of Susan.

Sky tries to get Dylan back by taking him for a track day in a rented sports car but he gets fed up and says he still hates her and then she goes home depressed and feeling ill and Mishka thinks that Sky is pregnant.

Oh and Susan walked in on Lyn when she was about to tell Karl that Susan still loves him.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

my mate says he's shagged the one who plays Skye Mangel


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 2, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> Harold discovered Mishka drinking 'cleaning fluid' and went into Salvo mode, thinking she had a drinking problem and lecturing her.  Lou told Harold he'd sort it with Mishka but then Harold walks in on them both drinking it and when Lou tries to explain Harold says "the lies have already started, you have a problem, you need to let me help you" etc until Lou makes him shut up and he explains that its Vodka. Harold gets really pissed off and tells them they both have to move out by the time he gets back from his tour with the Salvos.
> 
> Stingray and Jailbait are back together, that mop-head she went out with has told all his mates that he got to third base with her, she starts crying and Stingray punches him in the school in front of Susan.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, sounds like i missed a top episode.


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2006)

> my mate says he's shagged the one who plays Skye Mangel


I think we all have, until the alarm clock goes off.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 3, 2006)

How can the BBC sleep at night not giving Neigbours an omnibus when they happily give Eastenders one?  Especially when Neighbours is better nowadays 

God I've turned into the worst sort of TV watcher since hanging around people's houses


----------



## stavros (Sep 3, 2006)

It really doesn't make any sense, because Eastenders is on at a time when everyone's at home from work or school when that isn't the case with Neighbours. It also helps foster multicultural roots with our Antipodien cousins.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 4, 2006)

GREAT episode today


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 4, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> GREAT episode today


Cool, will make sure i leave work on time.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 4, 2006)

TV reminder set


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 4, 2006)

annoying voice over stuff aside,  (wtf? Please i dont want to here what they're all thinking) How THE HELL did susan get home so quickly?! 
Lol when lou said something about there "Being a bear in the cave" hahha


----------



## red rose (Sep 4, 2006)

I hadn't heard Lou call Harold Jellybelly for ages until today 

You're right about the weird voice over stuff though, its crap.


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2006)

Very little comment on Sky's pregnancy so far. Thoughts?

Susan's knowing looks were classic today, as was Toady sitting down on the sofa and holding out both hands, one for the remote and the other for a beer. Shame he spoilt it a bit by talking about "soccer", but no doubt given his ancestry he'll be pleased at who wins the World Cup.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 5, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Very little comment on Sky's pregnancy so far. Thoughts?



Damn i wish it was mine!!!!

Don't want a kid, just wanna boink Sky.

I think its good that she doesn't know who the father is, but as we havent seen JP for a while i think we can rule him out.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 5, 2006)

i know who's baby it is.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 5, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i know who's baby it is.


I could find out but i'm not going to.


----------



## Cranapplecorpse (Sep 5, 2006)

It annoys me how it seems to be assumed that she'll keep it, has anyone ever had an abortion on neighbours? The last time the issue came up as far as I can remember is when Laurie made herself an 'appointment', freaked out and buggered off back to NZ.  I know neighbours is a light-hearted sunny type of soap, but it seems kinda irksome.
Hope it is JP's tho, I miss looking at him.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 5, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i know who's baby it is.


I just went and looked it up and now I feel like I've cheated


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 5, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> I just went and looked it up and now I feel like I've cheated


Yeah same here. I hate knowing what's going to happen.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 5, 2006)

Well i'm still pure and ready to be shocked and excited.


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 5, 2006)

Gail??!!


----------



## red rose (Sep 5, 2006)

How come sky is saying it could only be dylan or JP

Surely it could be Stingray


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 5, 2006)

And it's the original Gail form the 1980s too 

Not somebody pretending to be Gail but looking nothing like her really.


----------



## Laney (Sep 5, 2006)

I've only just got back into Neighbours, and I missed the whole Skye/JP storyline... and now I'm really curious about this apparently amazingly good-looking art guy.

Can somebody link/post a pic. of him? I can't find one...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 5, 2006)

The doctor that told Sky she is pregs is a friend of mine. She has played about 6 different doctors on Neighbours - no matter what type of doctor is needed they cast her. The funny thing is she is a GP in real life as well as an actress


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 5, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> The doctor that told Sky she is pregs is a friend of mine. She has played about 6 different doctors on Neighbours - no matter what type of doctor is needed they cast her. The funny thing is she is a GP in real life as well as an actress


That pretty fucking impressive.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 5, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> Gail??!!


Yes the baby's Gail's.


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2006)

> The doctor that told Sky she is pregs is a friend of mine. She has played about 6 different doctors on Neighbours - no matter what type of doctor is needed they cast her. The funny thing is she is a GP in real life as well as an actress


But I thought that whatever the medical problem, the residents of Ramsey Street could call on Super Doc;






He never seems to work at his surgery anymore, being always at the hospital. I know their health system is different to ours but it is a bit confusing.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Sep 7, 2006)

I've sadly not seen a full neighbours episode for ages [I just wanted to get the 999th post!]


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 7, 2006)

1000th WOOHOO


----------



## hendo (Sep 8, 2006)

I wanted 1001. Top that Sky is preggers.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2006)

Still no sign of Connor. And Bree is getting to be a better and better character.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 9, 2006)

My Sky+ recording failed today can someone tell me what happened?


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2006)

Will Sky go through with it? More to the point, has Neighbours ever gone this deep? They seem wary of doing hard-hitting stuff, although they're not there for that.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2006)

Revival of thread.

Holy shit, it's finally happened. How long did that take? Karl might've been an arsehole with Izzy but it did seem today like the good old days.


----------



## red rose (Sep 15, 2006)

Shit shit shit! I missed it!


I only saw as far as them finding the fence post


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 15, 2006)

I missed it too. Fucking work, i think i might sign back on the dole.


----------



## hendo (Sep 18, 2006)

You'll have to tape it or get Sky +. I heard a rumour it might be going to Channel 5!
Karl and Susan got together after he was nearly bitten by a snake. I was rooting for the reptile, whose performance was more convincing than anyone else in the episode.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 18, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> You'll have to tape it or get Sky +.



I have Sky+ i just keep forgetting to record it.


----------



## wishface (Sep 18, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> You'll have to tape it or get Sky +. I heard a rumour it might be going to Channel 5!
> Karl and Susan got together after he was nearly bitten by a snake. I was rooting for the reptile, whose performance was more convincing than anyone else in the episode.


Nearly?

What I thought was more amusing was the way they packed off Karl's pop like an afterthought. Talk about blatant plot device. 'Hey I'm senile...get back together!'


----------



## LM17 (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought Karl and Susan would be about to get it on when the snake makes a reappearance and bites Karl on the bum. But no such luck.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 18, 2006)

They got together in today's episode!

Karl's face was hilarious at the end! What a picture!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 18, 2006)

as was susans. 



I still cryed though!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 19, 2006)

I wonder what Zig and Zag will make of this.


----------



## kins (Sep 19, 2006)

oh yay I haven't seen neighbours forever, but am so pleased that Karl and Susie are back together - hurrah!!  What happened to Izzy apart from her becoming a popstar??


----------



## subversplat (Sep 19, 2006)

LM17 said:
			
		

> I thought Karl and Susan would be about to get it on when the snake makes a reappearance and bites Karl on the bum. But no such luck.


That's what I hoped too  Some sort of tragic love story ending like Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Looby (Sep 19, 2006)

Bugger, bollocks, shit, poo. The one time I am home and can watch neighbours, it's going to be really good and I miss it. Fannying around on here. 

Can someone fill me in on Karl and Susan please?


----------



## subversplat (Sep 19, 2006)

They're in lurve and are sneaking around getting it on in bushes all over town like a couple of teenagers.

They also accidently overheard Stingray & Sky talking about Sky's pregnancy while they were hiding in one of their lovebushes


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 19, 2006)

kins said:
			
		

> oh yay I haven't seen neighbours forever, but am so pleased that Karl and Susie are back together - hurrah!!  What happened to Izzy apart from her becoming a popstar??


She is with scurvy curr Paul. He should be keel hauled.


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 20, 2006)

Is this Jenae Timmins or that bald ginger bloke's wife outta Eastenders?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 20, 2006)

who thinks the lamb is cute?


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2006)

Summer in make up is a bit of a shock!

Amusing to me, I typed hannah rather than summer first and took a while to consider what was wrong.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 20, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> who thinks the lamb is cute?


only with mint saours.

 at the wedding ( run away plans)

still know news of Connor. hope he not been killed off


----------



## Madusa (Sep 20, 2006)

Hands up who thinks that Dillon is just looking finer and finer by the episode!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Hands up who thinks that Dillon is just looking finer and finer by the episode!


My hands are firmly down. I have friends who agree.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 20, 2006)

ok, with his hair tied back like in today's episode, not so hot. With his locks flowing in the wind, cream my pants time!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> ok, with his hair tied back like in today's episode, not so hot. With his locks flowing in the wind, cream my pants time!


You're welcome to him.   I think he needs a bath.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> Is this Jenae Timmins or that bald ginger bloke's wife outta Eastenders?


the latter - she used to be in "no angels", no?


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 20, 2006)

Correct!

Dammit!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 20, 2006)

Just realised yesterday Dylan was talking like a pirate on talk like a pirate day.


----------



## Cranapplecorpse (Sep 21, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Just realised yesterday Dylan was talking like a pirate on talk like a pirate day.



I'd be more interested to see if he's talking like a pirate in 6 weeks time when yesterday's Oz episode is screened.


----------



## red rose (Sep 21, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Just realised yesterday Dylan was talking like a pirate on talk like a pirate day.


I liked that too, a happy coincidence


----------



## subversplat (Sep 21, 2006)

Cranapplecorpse said:
			
		

> I'd be more interested to see if he's talking like a pirate in 6 weeks time when yesterday's Oz episode is screened.


Oh dear. You have to go and stand in "Boring Pedant's Corner" and never post again. Sorry...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

Just been watching the repeats on UKTV gold. Steph introduces her friend to Max who is quite smitten with him........ It's only fucking Janelle Timmins. I hate how they reuse people, is there only 30 actors in Australia???


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 22, 2006)

I can understand why they reuse people that did a good job and got on well with the cast.  Especially when it's really just a bit of an extra.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 22, 2006)

It's not very good for the suspension of disbelief though is it. Like when an actor from another soap turns up and starts being someone _completly_ different than where you last saw them (yes, Craig McLachlan I'm looking at you ) ruins everything.

I don't even really like it when people like Phil Daniels and Shane Ritchie turn up Eastenders. Soaps should be for the really brand new actors in my oh-so-humble opinion 

Anyway, back to the plot. Anybody else feel like strangling Max? He's such a prick


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 22, 2006)

today the 5000 ep.

 no not the old mine


----------



## red rose (Sep 22, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> It's not very good for the suspension of disbelief though is it. Like when an actor from another soap turns up and starts being someone _completly_ different than where you last saw them (yes, Craig McLachlan I'm looking at you ) ruins everything.
> 
> I don't even really like it when people like Phil Daniels and Shane Ritchie turn up Eastenders. Soaps should be for the really brand new actors in my oh-so-humble opinion
> 
> Anyway, back to the plot. Anybody else feel like strangling Max? He's such a prick


Well said! Max is a total prick, although he's never going to manage to be as much of a wanker as boyd.  Boyd will forever be a complete wanker now, no matter what he does.

And as for the soap actors jumping from one soap to another I agree wholeheartedly.  Its exceptionally difficult to flick between soaps and work out which story line belongs where. 

And dont even get me started on actors who used to be in The Bill popping up all over the sodding place!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 22, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> It's not very good for the suspension of disbelief though is it. Like when an actor from another soap turns up and starts being someone _completly_ different than where you last saw them (yes, Craig McLachlan I'm looking at you ) ruins everything.



madge is about to appear in emmerdale. 

how that for confusion


----------



## subversplat (Sep 22, 2006)

God I hope Paul corks it. I never liked that snide little capitalistic bastard, even when I was 7 years old and watching it with my aunt


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2006)

I love Paul!
I can't watch it without him!
Pauuuuul.

etc.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 22, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> God I hope Paul corks it. I never liked that snide little capitalistic bastard, even when I was 7 years old and watching it with my aunt




why doesnt cam/robert just take off his fake leg and run away?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 22, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> madge is about to appear in emmerdale.
> 
> how that for confusion



And old Marilyn from Home and Away turning up in Emmerdale...that was well disorientating.

...i dont think Max is a wanker...just a bit of a knob.  He's such a loser! Anyone remember when there was some kind of stalker type person on the Street and sabbotaged his house...they did something, cant remember what but Max fell off a chair while changing a light bulb in the middle of the living room. I nearly wet myself!

It's hillarious when bad things happen to Max!


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2006)

Agreed Boyd is a wanker; he split up with Sky and married Janae for fuck's sake.

Still no mention of Connor....


----------



## hendo (Sep 24, 2006)

Has Toady lost weight?


----------



## LM17 (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought Toadie looked a bit more svelte this week too.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 26, 2006)

It seems today (tuesday) we find out if Connor is dead.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 26, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> It seems today (tuesday) we find out if Connor is dead.




 still don't know.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 26, 2006)

Surely he's buried under the "Irish Rose" plant?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 26, 2006)

I doubt Connor wouldnt have fought back or stayed totally silent as he was being killed. Either someone would have heard something or Robert would have injuries.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 27, 2006)

Is Connor dead?


----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2006)

I've missed it the last three days; I'm losing self-respect.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 27, 2006)

Connor _still_ hasn't been found, either alive or dead. They finally got around to making a statement with the police so maybe tomorrow or the day after?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 27, 2006)

Izzy the other day,

"I'm in my prime"


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 27, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Izzy the other day,
> 
> "I'm in my prime"


She looked hotter the other day than ever before.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 27, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> She looked hotter the other day than ever before.




Yeah, her hairs really nice at the moment, but still it was a really funny line


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 27, 2006)

It was indeed.

Enjoy her while you can, i doubt she will be around for much longer. That's not a spoiler, just me speculating.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 28, 2006)

Watching neighbours in auz....it's just so tempting to wreck this thread!


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 28, 2006)

They've got those neighbours nights here, where you get to meet the cast and have your photo taken with them and that. 

Shall i get one of the cast to hold a sign saying "I READ THE URBAN75 ALL NEW NEIGHBOURS THEAD"


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 28, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> They've got those neighbours nights here, where you get to meet the cast and have your photo taken with them and that.
> 
> Shall i get one of the cast to hold a sign saying "I READ THE URBAN75 ALL NEW NEIGHBOURS THEAD"




Oh go on, it would make all our lives complete!!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Pillow  \ over  \ spacemonkey \ face  

the Irish man lives on


----------



## subversplat (Sep 28, 2006)

WTFSHFGSHDCFAHIHEFW

Shush.

No spoilers allowed until _after_ the evening showing 

(some of us are in bed at the ridiculous time the afternoon one is shown!)


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 28, 2006)

Shane Warne!!!!!

Home and Away never got him!!!!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't want to ruin any dreams or anything but conner is in a play in london at the mo. Or was the other day/week.

I'm liking the goth. It's better than the Paris.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2006)

My new flatmate has a photo up on his wall of him and two mates standing outside the Kennedy house. How jealous am I?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 29, 2006)

my mates got a pic of her hugging Harold Bishop. Oh how we laughed!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 29, 2006)

When remembering Warney's greatest moments Max said "and the hattrick against the poms at the G".  That was the funniest line i've ever heard in neighbours, I was nearly crying with laughter , I love it when ozzies say the word poms and i'd never heard it in neighbours before.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 29, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> They've got those neighbours nights here, where you get to meet the cast and have your photo taken with them and that.
> 
> Shall i get one of the cast to hold a sign saying "I READ THE URBAN75 ALL NEW NEIGHBOURS THEAD"



Please do it, i'm begging you.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2006)

The only other famous person I can remember appearing in Neighbours as themselves was Clive James and that was over ten years ago. I think he just turned up in Ramsey Street asking for directions and then drove off. Are there any others?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 30, 2006)

Yea the Pet Shop Boys turned up on Ramsey Street asking for directions and only managed to find Helen Daniels who had no idea who they were!


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh and those childrens entertainers who sing the "hot potato" song were on it too. Fuck knows who they are tho...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 30, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Oh and those childrens entertainers who sing the "hot potato" song were on it too. Fuck knows who they are tho...


The Wiggles.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 3, 2006)

Was great today when Ned said he liked Australian idol.


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2006)

How big are Izzy's breasts suddenly looking? She was never flat-chested but they seem to have grown all of a sudden. Is the actress preggers or something?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 5, 2006)

So is Mrs Mangel still in it?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 6, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> So is Mrs Mangel still in it?


No, nor is bouncer.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Connor



			
				subversplat said:
			
		

> Surely he's buried under the "Irish Rose" plant?



nop,  he hanging from a tree with one arm


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 15, 2006)

Sky Mangel or at least the actress who play her (Stephanie McIntosh(sp?)) won best hottie at the Kids choice awards at Nickelodeon. Then got slimed.

From her myspace profile:


----------



## red rose (Oct 16, 2006)

I *knew* it!

I bloody knew it!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 16, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> I *knew* it!
> 
> I bloody knew it!


yeah but it's soooooooo annoying! sky and dylan belong together, as do Stinger and Rachel....

damn sky and stinger, the big sluts.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 18, 2006)

Now _that_ was awesome! Haha!


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2006)

No-one can really pull off uber-bitch mode quite like Izzy. And Harold and Lou get more like Jack Lemmon and Walter Matthau every day.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 18, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Now _that_ was awesome! Haha!


Missed it today, bugger.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 18, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Missed it today, bugger.


Paul was at the party or whatever it is that's been going on for ages. Cameron or whoever he is these days was chatting to some lass, and Paul says hello.

Later, for _absolutely no reason_, he says he has a 'business meeting' and buggers off. Izzy and that other one suspect something is going on, and so go to find him. How they do this is also a mystery, but they track him down. He's in bed with the lass from before, and not in the slightest bit fazed that they're all here. Everybody slaps him, but he just stands there grinning! Madness.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Mrs Mangel gives me the willies.  

I hope Jane starts thinking for herself soon.


----------



## joevsimp (Oct 19, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Paul was at the party or whatever it is that's been going on for ages. Cameron or whoever he is these days was chatting to some lass, and Paul says hello.
> 
> Later, for _absolutely no reason_, he says he has a 'business meeting' and buggers off. Izzy and that other one suspect something is going on, and so go to find him. How they do this is also a mystery, but they track him down. He's in bed with the lass from before, and not in the slightest bit fazed that they're all here. Everybody slaps him, but he just stands there grinning! Madness.




you forgot to mention that Katya's fine and Max lied to the plod bout bein on the phone


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 19, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Paul was at the party or whatever it is that's been going on for ages. Cameron or whoever he is these days was chatting to some lass, and Paul says hello.
> 
> Later, for _absolutely no reason_, he says he has a 'business meeting' and buggers off. Izzy and that other one suspect something is going on, and so go to find him. How they do this is also a mystery, but they track him down. He's in bed with the lass from before, and not in the slightest bit fazed that they're all here. Everybody slaps him, but he just stands there grinning! Madness.


Thats very weird......


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2006)

aaaaaagh my eyes my eyes! 






also: am i the only one who doesn't have a fucking clue what the "babybelt" is???


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2006)

It's an invention Steph made where a mother (or father) can carry all the things they need for the baby in a belt whilst having their arms free for said baby. I think she adapted an old bit of mechanic kit.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> It's an invention Steph made where a mother (or father) can carry all the things they need for the baby in a belt whilst having their arms free for said baby. I think she adapted an old bit of mechanic kit.


oh i seeeee. never seen her bloody wear one though, hardly a good advert.


----------



## Madusa (Oct 31, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL IS KARL DOING???


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 31, 2006)

I know it's only Neighbours 

but it getting silly


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 1, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELL IS KARL DOING???


i missed it today. 

what is he doing???


----------



## Madusa (Nov 1, 2006)

well basically, he took something weird or was drunk or something, and Izzy took him home, tucked him in and she peeked her head into his room to check up on him and he hazily thought it was Suze so he begged her to stay with him and started kissing her passionately... 

got the whole context from today's episode but i was hanging up my laundry during yesterday's and only saw the end part when we got to see Karl's vision of Izzy morphin into Susan. At the time i thought 'how randon' but then thought 'no, this is serial-cheat, Karl. What a dog!'...hence the capitals in my above post.

Seems a genuine mistake this time and he's feeling well guilty about it but apparently, nothing more than that kiss happened according to Izzy.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 1, 2006)

Izzy is feeling guilt for being an awful mess and so she told Karl that she slept on the sofa and nothing happened. Bless. I think she would've rammed his head in it though if he hadn't admitted that he had once loved her.

I can't bye lyn (lynne? lynnie) as some hard woman. She's no match for Paul.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 1, 2006)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Izzy is feeling guilt for being an awful mess and so she told Karl that she slept on the sofa and nothing happened. Bless. I think she would've rammed his head in it though if he hadn't admitted that he had once loved her.
> 
> I can't bye lyn (lynne? lynnie) as some hard woman. She's no match for Paul.


 
innit! and she looks sooo 80's!! (Lynnette that is) 

So Karl slept with Izzy?! Must have missed that bit... i thought I heard her say she slept on the sofa... wasnt really paying attention during today's episode either.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 1, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> innit! and she looks sooo 80's!! (Lynnette that is)
> 
> So Karl slept with Izzy?! Must have missed that bit... i thought I heard her say she slept on the sofa... wasnt really paying attention during today's episode either.


She woke up next to him (there should be an earring somewhere that she couldn't find when sneaking out in the morning). I think she felt in need of redemption so she made life easy for him.


----------



## Cranapplecorpse (Nov 2, 2006)

When oh ehrn will we see proper,no hokds barred shagging on neighbours!?!?!
Have been waiting since I first started watching it in 1998.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 2, 2006)

drag0n said:
			
		

> She woke up next to him (there should be an earring somewhere that she couldn't find when sneaking out in the morning). I think she felt in need of redemption so she made life easy for him.


noooooooooo! not the earring classic! 

so susan's going to go round there for a chat, they'll end up getting saucy and susan will find the earring.....  

it's so predictable.


----------



## LM17 (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought Jailbait's (Janae's) work uniform was a little bit skimpy for a hospital cleaner, but I'm sure some of the chaps out there liked it


----------



## Madusa (Nov 2, 2006)

so then when and why did Brie go goth??


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 2, 2006)

She tried a blonde wig first and that just didn't work. It might've been something to do with expressing that she doesn't fit in with her family. I dunno. I was watching (honest) but I can't remember. I think it's working for her though. I'm trying to work out who her number 1 fan looks like...


----------



## Madusa (Nov 6, 2006)

thanx, drag0n...but now a more pressing question:

When did Sky sleep with Stinga??? and does Dylan know this??



When did neighbours go all weird?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 6, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> thanx, drag0n...but now a more pressing question:
> 
> When did Sky sleep with Stinga??? and does Dylan know this??


when dylan dumped her for sleeping with jp, and stingray was all upset about rachel or something. dylan doesn't know anything, poor dylan.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 6, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> when dylan dumped her for sleeping with jp, and stingray was all upset about rachel or something. dylan doesn't know anything, poor dylan.



he's too yummy not to know anything!!  Sky the hussy!! she's turning into a right bitch.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 6, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> he's too yummy not to know anything!!  Sky the hussy!! she's turning into a right bitch.


yeah but what about shitface elle?! as much as sky was a nob, she belongs with dylan. they are the ramsay street romeo and juliet.

elle is just a weirdo.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 6, 2006)

well, she is her father's daughter, init! Ol' peg-leg Robinson.


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2006)

It's ironic that the one-legged man lives in the only house in the street on 2 floors.  

I think, when he slept with Sky, Stinger was in mourning for Serena who he'd been seeing.... so he shagged her cousin.


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2006)

That stand off between Lynne and Izzy was classic, with the looks on their faces.

Also I feel really sorry for Toady. He's been the best character for years but he needs a partner, be that Lance, Connor, even Stu or Billy.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2006)

I loved it yesterday where Steph and Charlie had this synchronised look of shock and anger upon finding Izzy and Katya in their kitchen.  

Also good to see Karl toeing the energy saving line.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm still waiting for whatsherface toadies 'dead' wife to come back.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2006)

It's bound the happen at some point (that is NOT a que for any spoilers though). Missed it today though because some idiots in my Uni common room were watching Friends repeats instead.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> It's bound the happen at some point (that is NOT a que for any spoilers though). Missed it today though because some idiots in my Uni common room were watching Friends repeats instead.


well, Katya and Max went on some buddhist weekend and Katya started fantasising about Max, which was pretty grim. I will not accept another Ramsay Street golden couple breaking up! 

Blind girl who is obviously Janelle's long lost daughter got knocked over by Harold and then taken "home" but it wasn't really her home, if that makes any sense.


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 15, 2006)

Steph & spacemonkey. 

Couldn't resist posting it on this thread.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2006)

Respect. Just out of interest, how long did that embrace last?  

Missed it again today. Bugger.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 16, 2006)

i missed it all week! 

that's a class pic, spacemonkey... c'mon, tell us the context surrounding that pic, please? u cant just post that up and then run away!


----------



## wishface (Nov 17, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> Steph & spacemonkey.
> 
> Couldn't resist posting it on this thread.


you BASTARD!

Still at least it wasn't Janelle, that would've been too much for my heart to bear!


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2006)

Sky's fucked up her hair even more by straightening it. It was definitely best when she had the wavy dark hair with blue streaks.


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 18, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> Steph & spacemonkey.
> 
> Couldn't resist posting it on this thread.



She's all over you like a cheap suit, the dirty cow.


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2006)

Check this site out. Talk about comprehsive. I could spend several days on here reminiscing.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan was on form today, displaying awesome teacher diplomacy.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 28, 2006)

Is she actually a teacher still? I worried she was turning into Pat Butcher - aimlessly walking from one location to the next in the hope that she'd bump into someone en route that she could talk to


----------



## Lost Zoot (Nov 28, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Susan was on form today, displaying awesome teacher diplomacy.




Thats what i thought.


As for the rest of it....Is it just me or has it got really quite shit? Only good storyline for me is bree Vs blind bree. 

I hate steph sooo much and lately shes become all common, dropping her "G"s and surling her "r's" GO AWAY. Zig and Zag are sickening. everyone else is really really boring.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 28, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Susan was on form today, displaying awesome teacher diplomacy.



I thought that too. she's always been a good'un.

Max is such a loser...i dont know whether he's just ultra unlucky or just plain stupid. 

Zeek's a bit of a weird one...he's like soo melodramatic and babyish for a 14year old (or however old he's meana be.)


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2006)

The thing that bugs me about Max is his sideburns. They're just so pointless.

Missed it today but I will say I quite like it at the moment. I sense something big brewing. More Harold and Lou would be good though.


----------



## apie2004 (Nov 29, 2006)

Cam died  Paul looks like hes gonna kill maxwell


----------



## Lost Zoot (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm considering going cold turkey. 

But i thought the scene with izzy and sky in the skips was great   And dylan...looks fucking hot!!


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2006)

You like his new stubble then? Sky's hair looked better today but she still needs to get rid of the straightness.

Harold was very good today I thought. And yes the skip scene was surreal but great.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> You like his new stubble then? Sky's hair looked better today but she still needs to get rid of the straightness.
> 
> Harold was very good today I thought. And yes the skip scene was surreal but great.


mmm... beardy dylan


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone else think Elle looks like a young Nicole Kidman?


----------



## Madusa (Dec 7, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> mmm... beardy dylan



What? he's got a beard? Havent seen neighbours for like a week and a half...i take it he looks good all bearded up... dont know when i'll get to tune next - just moved house and havent found a place for the tv yet... 

someone fill me in please.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2006)

Man I'd like to do naughty things with Katya


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 8, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Anyone else think Elle looks like a young Nicole Kidman?


Yeah.


I've missed an episode somewhere. Last thursday I reckon. I thought I was on top of things. What happened in a skip?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm really annoyed with nieghbours at the moment.  People seem to be doing things for no reason.  It's turning into sensationalist twottle like Eastenders or Badgirls. (well maybe not that bad yet).

The writers seem to have left behind character development which is always what made the show great, and simple storylines like someone struggling with work.

For examle: It took AGES for Susan and Karls marriage to breakdown which was intreaguing to watch and then within the space of a few weeks it was like "how did that happen?".

Paul seems to be going off with a new woman every other week for apparently NO reason, and there seems to be a murder ever couple of weeks too.  And completley out of characeter.

People seem to have sudden character changes left right and centre. I'ts like the scriptwriters sit there and thing "how can we murder someone this week"  or "who can have a nasty secret this week"  or "who can have an affair this week".  instead of "what would X do if Y did this"  like in days of old.

And what's with Ned?  Is he a pointless character or what?  Where are they going with him?

Sorry rant over.  I feel so alone in this.  I don't watch neighbours occasionaly and I don't even care  which would have NEVER happened before.

PLEASE CHANNEL 10!  Don't turn neighbours into Eastenders! 

Is it just me?  Or is anyone else out there a bit miffed with the way things are going.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 8, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> I'm really annoyed with nieghbours at the moment.  People seem to be doing things for no reason.  It's turning into sensationalist twottle like Eastenders or Badgirls. (well maybe not that bad yet).
> 
> The writers seem to have left behind character development which is always what made the show great, and simple storylines like someone struggling with work.
> 
> ...





I completely agree! I liked neighbours because it was about people having arguements about fences, it was lame and funny! Now its about over the top. I do think that maybe Blind girl and bree is the only boarderline old school neighbours storyline.

And dylan, yay for stubble and also his hairsabit shorter and cooler.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 8, 2006)

I liked it when it was stupid neighbourly rivalry too.  Like the freindly rivalry between Karl and Joe Scully.

They never have storlines that people can relate to anymore.  Likr this drug storyline with Boyd?  It's stupid! 

What about boyd finding his new job hard?  That could be so much better and easier for someone to relate to.


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2006)

> Like the freindly rivalry between Karl and Joe Scully


And Karl's struggle to accept the young Toady into the household.

Missed it today, so I've now got to wait 'til Monday.


----------



## wishface (Dec 8, 2006)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Man I'd like to do naughty things with Katya


Here's waht i don't understand. Zeke finds pix of her in the naughty mag that Toadie gave him. Now those pix must have been taken at least a decade ago?!?


----------



## red rose (Dec 8, 2006)

Finding nudey pictures of your sister in a lads mag must mess you up though, that kids going to need some counselling

And can someone please explain to me why Harold was at the Year 10 Dance in his full-on shop outfit complete with straw hat and bow tie!


----------



## joevsimp (Dec 8, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> Finding nudey pictures of your sister in a lads mag must mess you up though, that kids going to need some counselling
> 
> And can someone please explain to me why Harold was at the Year 10 Dance in his full-on shop outfit complete with straw hat and bow tie!



cos he was doing the catering 

and the pics were pretty tame, but i hate when stuff like that happens on friday


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 9, 2006)

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo


i missed the year ten dance!!!!


----------



## Madusa (Dec 9, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> I liked it when it was stupid neighbourly rivalry too.  Like the freindly rivalry between Karl and Joe Scully.
> 
> They never have storlines that people can relate to anymore.  Likr this drug storyline with Boyd?  It's stupid!
> 
> What about boyd finding his new job hard?  That could be so much better and easier for someone to relate to.



what? boyd's been taking drugs?


----------



## apie2004 (Dec 10, 2006)

No no no. Boyd has been framed by some doctor for taking drugs


----------



## Madusa (Dec 10, 2006)

ah-ha!

i should be on top of things on the neighbours front by tomorrow!


----------



## apie2004 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah. I feel uncomplete at weekends when it isnt on


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2006)

> that kids going to need some counselling


It'll be OK; just remember which Dr he's got to call on.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 16, 2006)

Bc of my neighbours diet, and my bf doesnt have a tv I missed the whole Blind girl/timmins thing. I knew it was going to happen but, 

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?


Also. awwwww Sky and Dylan!!! Yay, him trying to proose in a Ironic and quirky way  didnt really manage it tho,


----------



## red rose (Dec 16, 2006)

well zeke took ann to the year ten dance and bree accidentally knocked her over.  Zeke kissed Ann and now the Timmins' are pissed off at Ann.  Jinelle told her to leave and never come back and Ann went on a big whiny rant about how they wouldnt say that if they knew the truth and that Bree had stolen her life and things like that (god that girl is annoying)


----------



## apie2004 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ive missed it in the last three days. damn education


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 16, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Paul seems to be going off with a new woman every other week for apparently NO reason, and there seems to be a murder ever couple of weeks too.  And completley out of characeter.



I thought he started slagging it up after his near brush with death in the mine with Rob. Like, he'd had a soap style bump on the head or something. It never seemed to develop properly though.


Ned is pointless filler.


What happened to Conner? I can't remember.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2006)

Re. Ned, if they're going to have characters who are there for eye candy, can't they have ones who are actually slightly interesting? The Mrs Beaumont storyline isn't bad but Ned just makes it dull.


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2006)

Hehe, excellent, Karl made a Seinfeld reference today.

Also, a couple of weeks ago I commented how Elle looks like a young Nicole Kidman. Well I've decided that Paul looks like Michael Ballack as well.


----------



## Madusa (Dec 19, 2006)

is max going pscycho-paranoid?

LOL if he was!


----------



## Madusa (Dec 20, 2006)

Nah, take that back. I actually feel sorry for him. Poor guy. Suffering post-traumatic stress probably.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 26, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Nah, take that back. I actually feel sorry for him. Poor guy. Suffering post-traumatic stress probably.


Murderous cunt should be sent down, even if its just to punish him for giving us the curse of Boyd.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2007)

just so you urbanites know, there is amazing, AMAZING neighbours related news.

our very own Dr Karl Kennedy, frontman of the band 'Waiting Room', will be performing on Soapstar Superstar on ITV1!!!!!!!

personally, i dont even think it is fair putting him up against other soapstars, as he is already an accomplished Doctor AND Musician

the others have no chance..

KARL TO WIN!


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2007)

He's also, it appears, a hyponotised. Is there no end to this man's talents? Maybe he should hypnotise Audrey into liking him again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2007)

he can do ANY medical job.

not only that, but he can write and play AMAZING music.

you know karl kennedy is one of the few things in the entire world i get really passionate about hahaha


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 2, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is there no end to this man's talents?



Despite evidence of his being an optometrist (why else would he have an eye chart in his surgery?), we have yet to see evidence of dentistry.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 3, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> why else would he have an eye chart in his surgery?



Because Grundy are so poor they can only afford one classroom, one examination room, one hospital single room*? Hell, for over a decade, about a dozen characters even had the same car! 

*I believe they occassionally reverse the image to imply they have two


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 3, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Hell, for over a decade, about a dozen characters even had the same car!



Pop quiz time, can anyone tell me who the original owner of the green beetle that sky now drives was?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 3, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Pop quiz time, can anyone tell me who the original owner of the green beetle that sky now drives was?


libby!


----------



## gosub (Jan 3, 2007)

Libby Kennedy


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 3, 2007)

You both lose 10 points.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 3, 2007)

The answer you are looking for (I suspect) is Drew, but I doubt very much he bought it new, so your question is bullshit. If Drew can be considered the 'original owner,' then so can Libby


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 3, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> The answer you are looking for (I suspect) is Drew, but I doubt very much he bought it new, so your question is bullshit. If Drew can be considered the 'original owner,' then so can Libby


No, he isnt the original owner either, in fact he never owned it, lose 20 points.


----------



## gosub (Jan 3, 2007)

Sally Upton but thats in world where Loris Timmens would wak up remember she is Rosemary Daniels already owns Lassiters


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 3, 2007)

gosub said:
			
		

> Sally Upton but thats in world where Loris Timmens would wak up remember she is Rosemary Daniels already owns Lassiters


Congraulations!!!! You win 1 billion points!!!!!!!

This is also a world where Janelle Timmins would remember she is Stephs nursing friend and fancied Max.


----------



## wishface (Jan 3, 2007)

gosub said:
			
		

> Sally Upton but thats in world where Loris Timmens would wak up remember she is Rosemary Daniels already owns Lassiters


!!!

you're twisting my melon man!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 3, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> !!!
> 
> you're twisting my melon man!



innit! Woah! It's too morning! Will reply to this thread a bit more coherently later...I still have some issues regarding zeke i need to get off my chest.


----------



## gosub (Jan 3, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> !!!
> 
> you're twisting my melon man!




Sorry was badly typed (was late) but is more easily understood when you know that Joy Chambers (the actress) is Reg Grundy's wife


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 7, 2007)

I so wanted Dylan to kill Stingray and die trying. But no both fuckwits live.


----------



## stavros (Jan 7, 2007)

What's the betting Sky's baby's first words are "You spiggin' hufter", regardless of who the father is?


----------



## stavros (Jan 8, 2007)

How much of a hunk of spunk is the new Harold?

And what the fuck is the deal with Ned? He may look fit but he's so fecking dull it's untrue. How can he have women throwing themselves at him?


----------



## wishface (Jan 8, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> innit! Woah! It's too morning! Will reply to this thread a bit more coherently later...I still have some issues regarding zeke i need to get off my chest.


He is the child of Todd and Phoebe.

More of triangle faced woman in her smalls please.

Less of Carmella; she has a crooked face and can't be trusted.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 8, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> What's the betting Sky's baby's first words are "You spiggin' hufter", regardless of who the father is?


Or 'wow thats totally cuban'


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2007)

I love Pepper, she's my new hottest Neighbour.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 11, 2007)

who are all these new people anyway?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 12, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> who are all these new people anyway?


No idea. Well except as we found out Pepper is Sgt 'I couldn't catch a cold let alone a criminal' Stiger's daughter.


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2007)

Spiggin' ace, Toadie's back and it looks like he's here to stay. Fan-fucking-tastic. Along with Susan, Harold and Lou, he's just about the only character that's irreplaceable.


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> who are all these new people anyway?


they all seem annoying too....too many new people in one go i think


----------



## wiskey (Jan 12, 2007)

bloody hell i miss a week and not only is it full of weirdo's i dunno whats happening. 

whats max ill with?? where is he? 

what was the outcome with the blind girl and janelle?

etc

ta


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

'L' convinced Max he was crazy (even though he wasn't) and so he self admitted into the psych ward and was put on meds which it seems have now actually made him crazy-he's been hearing things etc

and so he decided to leave/escape coz he thinks his family would be better off without him.

blind girl i think was taken away somewhere by her parents (her 'not real' parents-u know what i mean) -kinda missed some of that so not sure why


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2007)

hopefully to do something about her appalling acting skills!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 13, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> hopefully to do something about her appalling acting skills!


I'd give her one!!!


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2007)

> I'd give her one!!!


What, the blind girl? She's about 13 for fuck's sake.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2007)

and she is BLIND


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 14, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> and she is BLIND


I can't get girls who can see.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 17, 2007)

On UKTV Gold its Sky's second episode and she says she is never having a baby ever (lyn has just given birth to oscar its not random). Oh how the mighty have fallen.....


----------



## stavros (Jan 17, 2007)

> On UKTV Gold its Sky's second episode and she says she is never having a baby ever


You mean Sky in her current incarnation. Bit before my time but I believe she was in it as a very young child, albeit played by a different actress.

Is it me, or does it somehow feel wrong having more than one teacher at Erinsbrough High? And, as a trainee teacher, I have never been personally introduced to a class by the deputy head. Maybe I need to buy some very short shorts to wear (I teach maths by the way).


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes, well, bollocks to all that - the fabulous Meeshka is back!! ²


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 18, 2007)

wtf is going on? who is this new teacher? and will and fraser? and spanners? 

i hate not knowing the character.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 18, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Oh how the mighty have fallen.....



Yes indeed they have!!!



> What, the blind girl? She's about 13 for fuck's sake.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2007)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yes indeed they have!!!


Fuck!!! No more laughing at your kiddy loving ways.


----------



## wishface (Jan 19, 2007)

has 'Pepper' been in it before? She seemed to know Susan? 

Aparrt from that these new characters are awful. Someone needs to off them, call the Fowlers!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jan 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> has 'Pepper' been in it before? She seemed to know Susan?
> 
> Aparrt from that these new characters are awful. Someone needs to off them, call the Fowlers!




well they're just saying she used to go to enrinsborough high. i agree tho, they all suck but pepper seem to be the best. I dont mind carmelles sister as a guest character kind of thing but shes not good enough to be a main person, cant she go a few streets away or something. The men both seem really boring. no matter how "mysterious" they are trying to make them out as. 
did ihatebeckhams post make everyone go "euw" and nearly kill the thread?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 19, 2007)

what i dont get, is that girl who's in the hospital who said to stingray that basically, skye and the baby would be better off without him... who is she? Is she evil and gonna try and take skye's baby away or something?

And why was she having a go at carmella one time for killing her baby or whatever? 

WHAT'S GOING ON??


----------



## wishface (Jan 19, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> what i dont get, is that girl who's in the hospital who said to stingray that basically, skye and the baby would be better off without him... who is she? Is she evil and gonna try and take skye's baby away or something?
> 
> And why was she having a go at carmella one time for killing her baby or whatever?
> 
> WHAT'S GOING ON??


That wierd girl in the hospital (Theresa) looks EXACTLY like Stingray! And she wants to adopt his baby (after he hilariously fell of a building and landed on his cock or something - it's funny because its a soap).

Anyway, in the words of Mr David Byrne:

"this is not my beautiful house, this is not my beautiful wife!
My god what have I done"


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2007)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> did ihatebeckhams post make everyone go "euw" and nearly kill the thread?



I wasnt being 100% serious you know.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 19, 2007)

I thought it was highly amusing.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 23, 2007)

What did i miss yesterday?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 23, 2007)

Max's smarmy daughter is back
Stingray is now a fully-fledged wino
Susan is blackmailing Rachael with bad poetry
Bree has a new 'oh so goth' skull & crossbones tie


----------



## Kripcat (Jan 23, 2007)

Alright forgive me if I offend, I've never really understood you Englishes facination with "Neighbours". If you like "Neighbours" so much why not "Home and Away"? I mean its essentaly the same show, except they're on an island rather than a street.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 23, 2007)

Kripcat said:
			
		

> Alright forgive me if I offend, I've never really understood you Englishes facination with "Neighbours". If you like "Neighbours" so much why not "Home and Away"? I mean its essentaly the same show, except they're on an island rather than a street.


Neighbours combines a subtle blend of comedy with serious hard hitting story lines. Home and Away is just shit


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> That wierd girl in the hospital (Theresa) looks EXACTLY like Stingray! And she wants to adopt his baby (after he hilariously fell of a building and landed on his cock or something - it's funny because its a soap).
> 
> Anyway, in the words of Mr David Byrne:
> 
> ...



i dont think she looks like stingray... but she is seriously crazy, that one.

"...same as it ever was. same as it ever was, same as.....it.....ever...was."


----------



## Kripcat (Jan 24, 2007)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Home and Away is just shit


I agree with you there, but I'm yet to detect any subtlety in Neighbours either....


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2007)

> Neighbours combines a subtle blend of comedy with serious hard hitting story lines. Home and Away is just shit


Ditto. Neighbours seems to have superb self-awareness, and is wonderfully happy in its position, not meandering into areas its not suited to. The subtleties are brilliant.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 26, 2007)

soo, Karl Kennedy is a: GP, Paediotrition(sp?) a therapist, a councillor, a surgeon and now a midwife??

Skye's having her babby!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 26, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> soo, Karl Kennedy is a: GP, Paediotrition(sp?) a therapist, a councillor, a surgeon and now a midwife??
> 
> Skye's having her babby!




is he a hypnotist too?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah... or was it that he had a stint of being hypnotised...NO, I think he does hypnotherapy too.

OH. MY. GOD... Today's epidode was highly dramatic! AND Two bouts of baby-snatching today in both Home and Away AND Neighbours! It's all going off!


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2007)

H&A is obviously just ripping off the might of Neighbours.

Wow, that was hella dramatic. Has there ever been a more psycho bitch than Theresa? Cousin-assaulting, baby-snatching and setting a hospital on fire.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 26, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> soo, Karl Kennedy is a: GP, Paediotrition(sp?) a therapist, a councillor, a surgeon and now a midwife??
> 
> Skye's having her babby!



Don't forget optometrist.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 29, 2007)

GIVE SKYE HER BABY BACK!


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 29, 2007)

But who has got Sky's baby?!?!

Me an my flat mate reckon it might be Izzy as I reckon it's most likely to be someone from Neighbours past (and the hand looked like a womans)


----------



## Madusa (Jan 29, 2007)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> But who has got Sky's baby?!?!
> 
> Me an my flat mate reckon it might be Izzy as I reckon it's most likely to be someone from Neighbours past (and the hand looked like a womans)



why would it be Izzy? she's turned a new leaf and she's pregnant herself with Karl's baby so she wont be back until she's had her baby probs.

Im still suspicious of that Theresa...she's well dodge. and i do admit now that she does actually look a bit like stingray...by the way, i hope he cleans up his act sometime soon.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 29, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> why would it be Izzy? she's turned a new leaf and she's pregnant herself with Karl's baby



Wah? I thought Karl and Susan were reliving love's young dream.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 29, 2007)

did we ever find out what happened to connor?


----------



## wishface (Jan 29, 2007)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> But who has got Sky's baby?!?!
> 
> Me an my flat mate reckon it might be Izzy as I reckon it's most likely to be someone from Neighbours past (and the hand looked like a womans)


Karl has the baby in a protective marsupial pouch - just one of his many talents.


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2007)

> did we ever find out what happened to connor?


Not yet, but it must come out some time soon. That said Dee's been missing presumed dead for many years now, and I don't think they found Lil or Serena's bodies either after the plane crash.

I have my thoughts on who has the baby but I won't reveal them right now.


----------



## hatz (Jan 29, 2007)

I really miss Neighbours. I've been a student since september and only managed to watch it once. 

I rely on this thread guys, seriously.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 29, 2007)

so wheres dylan through all this ????


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 30, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> why would it be Izzy? she's turned a new leaf and she's pregnant herself with Karl's baby so she wont be back until she's had her baby probs.


is she??? did i miss this? i don't want it to be true.


----------



## subversplat (Jan 30, 2007)

Dylan has _so_ stolen that baby.

IMO, obviously!


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 30, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> why would it be Izzy?


Anything could have happened to trip her out (she did find out she only had a few years to live remember!)

Its the only person I could think of that they could give some kind of motivation for doing it (I perhaps thought maybe Elle did it but struggling to find a reason why)


----------



## Madusa (Jan 30, 2007)

...whoever's stolen the baby has a small scar between the index finger and their thumb on their right hand...small hands with lady fingers too.

*strokes chin*


----------



## subversplat (Jan 30, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Dylan has _so_ stolen that baby.
> 
> IMO, obviously!


Told you.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 30, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> so wheres dylan through all this ????


----------



## Madusa (Jan 30, 2007)

yes,well done subversplat.   

and now... tasha and robbie have *nearly* got their baby back off Mama Rose. Oh the tension.


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2007)

When Pepper was seducing Frazer the other day, he came over all Alan Partridge-ish, with weird vocal inflections. I could almost imagine him talking about the pedestrianisation of Norwich town centre and access to Diiiiiiixons.


----------



## Madusa (Feb 2, 2007)

So who's the Daddy??

PLACE YOUR BETS HERE PLEASE!!!


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2007)

Horny Harold really is classic. Make him the next Bond I say.


----------



## wishface (Feb 2, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> So who's the Daddy??
> 
> PLACE YOUR BETS HERE PLEASE!!!


Karl.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> So who's the Daddy??
> 
> PLACE YOUR BETS HERE PLEASE!!!


Karl Kennedy
--------------------------

No news on Carmella burns how bad she goig to be.
don't like the new Characters hope they not here to stay


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 6, 2007)

Today was great when Carmella had her bandage off and Will was staring looking appaled then when she looked in the mirror and shouted I'M HIDEOUS. Fucks sake, if i hadnt know what i was looking for i'd never have spotted it.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 6, 2007)

wouldn't a water burn be a splash all over the face not in one place.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 6, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> wouldn't a water burn be a splash all over the face not in one place.



Not according to wikipedia: The injury is usually regional and usually does not cause death.

I suppose it depends on what they mean by regional, whether they mean one burn or one body part.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 9, 2007)

wtf? boyd cheated on jannae??


----------



## wishface (Feb 9, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> wtf? boyd cheated on jannae??


when?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 9, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> when?


he's having flashbacks now. in tasmania i think?

why do love's young dreams always go wrong.


----------



## subversplat (Feb 9, 2007)

Eek, are you spoling it for the evening viewers?!   :etc:


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 9, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Eek, are you spoling it for the evening viewers?!   :etc:


whoops, i actually thought it had been revealed before....i don't get to see it everyday. 

sorry!

back on topic, boyd is a fucking plum.


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2007)

The girl Boyd cheated with looked a lot fitter than Janae. And I think it might be the first time I ever remember a black face appearing in Neighbours. Katya's the only non-white regular I've ever seen I think.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 12, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> The girl Boyd cheated with looked a lot fitter than Janae. And I think it might be the first time I ever remember a black face appearing in Neighbours. Katya's the only non-white regular I've ever seen I think.




lori connors  new zealand thing was asian, and they had an asian fammily livving in pauls house at one point, the girl went out with brett and gave him darl.


----------



## wishface (Feb 12, 2007)

what's the bets that neither of the Timmins' will be the father.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 12, 2007)

^ yep Dr Love - Karl Kennedy he the farther


----------



## Madusa (Feb 12, 2007)

what...how the fuck can Karl be the Daddy?? Did i miss something?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 13, 2007)

i'm glad Dylan is the father.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 13, 2007)

oh my god, carmella is a MUTAAAAAAAAAAANT!

But the homeless people don't care cos she's giving them food now so she feels all lucky.

i love neighbours


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2007)

No, props to Carmella. She still looks very fit. And let's remember, the wound was only inflicted a week ago. The human body has wonderful healing powers.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm loving how everyone reacts in horror at the faint red mark.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 13, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I'm loving how everyone reacts in horror at the faint red mark.


innit! bree and zag were practically recoiling! it looks like a crap bruise, she's not the elephant man.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 15, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> innit! bree and zag were practically recoiling! it looks like a crap bruise, she's not the elephant man.


Who is this Bree?????

Oh you mean Whalefish.


----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2007)

Why is Ned deciding who gets to stay? Surely Toady should get the final say, what with him owning the house and everything (Stuart away and Connor still missing).


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 15, 2007)

Surely they should kick out the 'couple' and give toady a room?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 15, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Surely they should kick out the 'couple' and give toady a room?


kick them out of erinsborough! they are new and i don't know them and they are crap.




and one of them is called pepper?


----------



## red rose (Feb 15, 2007)

its fairly obvious that Pepper will be the one who ends up staying.

Normally when a new character or family gets introduced they sort of turn up as an unknown and almost always intend on moving on or have some optional get out clause (eg the Scully Family turning up as property developers intending to do the house up and move on or the new rich-boy having the option of taking up his inheritance) which is presumably in case they turn out to be very unpopular with the viewers.

But Pepper got written in and is immediately in the opening credits, both parents are already integrated cast-members and she has a steady job in the local school, its pretty obvious she's not going anywhere.


----------



## Madusa (Feb 16, 2007)

excellent deductions there, red rose!


----------



## J77 (Feb 16, 2007)

In the credits, isn't the gambler boy with the virgin girl tho?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 16, 2007)

they're all staying


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2007)

Red Rose might be onto something there. Of course some turn up as direct replacements for characters who've matured beyond Ramsey Street, eg. the Kennedys for the Willis family, but then others build up a following from playing very small bit parts, eg. Toady as Mal's mate Stoney's brother who became Billy's "dangerous" friend, but has now been in over ten years or so.

How fucking scary did Steiger look when Pepper and Frazer were talking to him today?


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2007)

Thread revival.

Bit surprised no-one commented on yesterday's drama, re. Max's semi-reappearence and the Timmins' Lassiter's takeover. Not sure if the Aussie law is the same as our's (I'd have to ask Toadie), but surely Bree is too young to be a legal shareholder of a publically registered company.

Also, Susan was in vintage form raising hell with Janelle yesterday.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 21, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Thread revival.
> 
> Bit surprised no-one commented on yesterday's drama, re. Max's semi-reappearence and the Timmins' Lassiter's takeover. Not sure if the Aussie law is the same as our's (I'd have to ask Toadie), but surely Bree is too young to be a legal shareholder of a publically registered company.
> 
> Also, Susan was in vintage form raising hell with Janelle yesterday.


i missed it again yesterday, i'm slacking.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 21, 2007)

Is Toady trying to get in Steph's pants now that Max has done a runner?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 21, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Is Toady trying to get in Steph's pants now that Max has done a runner?




Would you blame him???


----------



## Madusa (Feb 21, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Is Toady trying to get in Steph's pants now that Max has done a runner?



yeah..he told her a short while back that he 'has feelings' for her and they kissed after a night out... but nothing. i reckon they'll get together sooner or later.

--------------------------------------------------------
I know this aint the thread for it but:

to anyone that's interested, Drazic from Heartbreak High is now in Home and Away for a short time only: He's a baddie in a gang.


----------



## stavros (Feb 21, 2007)

Toadie tends to pull stereotypically fit women; he married Dee and was engaged to Cindy. I have a feeling Max will be back however because since he vanished they've changed the intro to show Will, Frazer, Rosie and Pepper but not removed him. This isn't concrete by any means though because the same thing might've happened when Connor disappeared.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 21, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> to anyone that's interested, Drazic from Heartbreak High is now in Home and Away for a short time only: He's a baddie in a gang.




omg omg!!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 26, 2007)

Why is Toadie homeless?


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2007)

How is the Australian health service going to recover from Karl's decision? The only other Dr they have that I know of is my Aunt, and possibly Boyd if he stays the course for a few more years.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 1, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> How is the Australian health service going to recover from Karl's decision? The only other Dr they have that I know of is my Aunt, and possibly Boyd if he stays the course for a few more years.


i know, i'm worried tbh. they  haven't just lost a gp, they've lost a paramedic, optician, surgeon, psychiatrist....it's gonna kick off. 

who decided to make steiger a lead character by the way? i guess they were lacking a police equivalant of karl, steiger is detective, sargeant, bobby on the beat, judge and jury....


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 1, 2007)

Seargent Steiger's favourite reads!!!


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Gah, I haven't seen Neighbours in about a week as I've been too busy. I've recorded each one but haven't found time to watch them yet! I don't know whether to jump into a new days episode not knowing what is going on, or have a guilty marathon re-cap.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Gah, I haven't seen Neighbours in about a week as I've been too busy. I've recorded each one but haven't found time to watch them yet! I don't know whether to jump into a new days episode not knowing what is going on, or have a guilty marathon re-cap.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


Has to be the marathon.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2007)

wtf is going on with stinger's hair??

bit boring today except for the lesbian action at the end..did they show actual kissing or just smoochy noises?  

my flatmate rudely distracted me.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 3, 2007)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Seargent Steiger's favourite reads!!!





Fuck me!! Thats REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## subversplat (Mar 3, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> wtf is going on with stinger's hair??
> 
> bit boring today except for the lesbian action at the end..did they show actual kissing or just smoochy noises?
> 
> my flatmate rudely distracted me.


Actual snogs


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 9, 2007)

Lyn Scully!  - GUTTED!


silly woman.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 9, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Lyn Scully!  - GUTTED!
> 
> 
> silly woman.


yeah but Steph's right hook was pretty  

i realsies when Elle was leaving, that I quite like her!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 13, 2007)

janelle: 'things go pear shaped with chris?'
steiger: 'you could say that'
janelle: (in a thoughtful tone)'tears are kind of shaped like pears eh..' 

oh janelle you legend.




i realised now i have posted 2 times in a row like a loner loser but it was worth it for that gem.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 13, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i realised now i have posted 2 times in a row like a loner loser but it was worth it for that gem.



Welcome to my world.....


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2007)

I do it on here too, whereby I post a comment, nobody replies and I then reignite the thread a few days later to stop it being lost in the depths of U75.


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2007)

See what I mean?

Gutted I missed it today, because the idiots in my Uni common room thought watching a load of fat men standing in a field throwing a small white ball around was more important than true Australian culture. My Mum told me Toadie got shot, which makes me really worried.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 14, 2007)

Toadie got shot by Guy at the cliffhanger - no idea where he was hit, but he fell over with a silly face on 

I never liked Toady anyway.


----------



## wishface (Mar 15, 2007)

that was perhaps the most bizarre ending ever.

Why didn't he just take the damn gun and skullfuck Guy? Instead fatboy sits on him for a second and then gets up and moves about like a headless chicken.

Deserves to be shot. But Karl will remove the bullet, he is teh zurge0n.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 15, 2007)

they nearly lost him, while he was busy having a conversation with himself and a fantasy Stef


----------



## wishface (Mar 15, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> they nearly lost him, while he was busy having a conversation with himself and a fantasy Stef


i know the feeling!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 15, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> they nearly lost him, while he was busy having a conversation with himself and a fantasy Stef


i love neighbours dream sequences, this one didn't disappoint. Although i thought he might actually die and i was quite excited.

is max really never coming back? i reckon he was doing panto during all this.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 16, 2007)

This episode made my girl friend cry! I laughed when Toady flatlined and got hit for it


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 16, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> This episode made my girl friend cry! I laughed when Toady flatlined and got hit for it


i was loving it when i thought he was dead, then dream steph had to bloody pitch up and the machine started beeping again and i was like "oh for fucks sake"


----------



## rollinder (Mar 16, 2007)

I thought they'd actually killed him off too and was laughing through most of it

that was so crap that he came back to life after being pronounced dead, like they chikened out at the last minute,


----------



## wishface (Mar 16, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> This episode made my girl friend cry! I laughed when Toady flatlined and got hit for it


men are from mars, women are from kolak.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2007)

isn't max supposed to be homeless?

i don't think he needs a car and a boot load full of shopping when he is living on the streets.

crazy bastard


----------



## mhwfc (Mar 16, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> isn't max supposed to be homeless?
> 
> i don't think he needs a car and a boot load full of shopping when he is living on the streets.
> 
> crazy bastard



I think this is why! (spoiler)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a42593/5123-arresting-developments.html


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't like the Toady sacrelige upthread. He's been a staple of the Street for well over 10 years and only Susan, Harold, Lou and possibly Sky rival him as a mainstay of the show. He's also changed and evolved more than just about anyone else as he's grown up, from the rebellious friend of Billy's initially, to one of only three lawyers in the whole of Australia (Tim Collins and Rosie being the other two).

Missed it again today because of a job interview. I really must get my priorities straight.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 18, 2007)

listen - "the perfect blend" its starts with someone wanking over the the neighbours theam tune and just gets better
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=9828692


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 18, 2007)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> listen - "the perfect blend" its starts with someone wanking over the the neighbours theam tune and just gets better
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=9828692


My life is now complete, thats the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 19, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> I think this is why! (spoiler)
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a42593/5123-arresting-developments.html



hehe i knew really ;p

you would have at least thought, that for max to totally disappear, he would move to a different town.

i bet Connor, PI, would have found him!


----------



## wishface (Mar 20, 2007)

im getting tired of Paul though, he's becoming very tiresome with his face/heel turns.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 20, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> im getting tired of Paul though, he's becoming very tiresome with his face/heel turns.


Spot the closet wrestling fan!!!


----------



## wishface (Mar 21, 2007)

that was years ago, but the lingo comes in handy!

I have since grown out of watching rednecks bludgeon each other with chairs.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 23, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> that was years ago, but the lingo comes in handy!
> 
> I have since grown out of watching rednecks bludgeon each other with chairs.


I haven't it's fucking great.


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2007)

Steiger and Janelle are so good as a couple. I hope he sticks around, although he ain't the opening credits.

Do we have any early opinions of Karl's sudden conversion to sustainability?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Did I hear right!! I think It was on last Thursday show  

Pepper: What wrong Frazer 
Frazer: Three words to sum up "Paul fucking Robinson"


----------



## subversplat (Mar 25, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Did I hear right!! I think It was on last Thursday show
> 
> Pepper: What wrong Frazer
> Frazer: Three words to sum up "Paul fucking Robinson"


Yeah, was in the paper and everything


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 25, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Did I hear right!! I think It was on last Thursday show
> 
> Pepper: What wrong Frazer
> Frazer: Three words to sum up "Paul fucking Robinson"


never! me and my flatmate argued about this, i was the killjoy and reckon he sooo said friccin.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2007)

it was in the papers  




 Pepper she looks manly


----------



## wishface (Mar 25, 2007)

i quite like frazer now, but i fear his eyes once belonged to a cat. 

Hopefully ned will be leaving..for fucking acting class!

And maybe if we're lucky Zeke will fall through a crack in the pavement and be abducted by sewer morlocks for 6 years.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 25, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> it was in the papers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Oooh, wish i saw that episode!!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 25, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> it was in the papers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but he _does_ say friccin. albeit very aggressively.


i like pepper.


----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2007)

> Frazer: Three words to sum up "Paul fucking Robinson"


Apparently the Beeb got loads of complaints about this, but Grundy maintain that is was "friggin'" said is an aggressive Aussie manner.


----------



## stavros (Mar 27, 2007)

If Bree doesn't want him and Harold can't cope with his allergies, I'll take the cat off their hands. How cute is he?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 27, 2007)

Karl: Maybe he's an early riser

Susan: Ooohhh he's not the only one.

Fucking genius.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 28, 2007)

karls been given joe scully's old wardrobe.


----------



## stavros (Mar 28, 2007)

What's the betting it's made out of hemp?

If Will's as loaded as he was making out today, do you think we're heading for a huge show-down with Paul?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 31, 2007)

Toady you fucking twat!!


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 31, 2007)

I was really pleased when Max wasn't about and kinda hoped Steph would clear off as well.
*sigh*


----------



## joevsimp (Mar 31, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> it was in the papers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





if you don't want big fuck-off spoilers, do not look at the related videos for that


----------



## wishface (Mar 31, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Apparently the Beeb got loads of complaints about this, but Grundy maintain that is was "friggin'" said is an aggressive Aussie manner.


it sounded nothing like 'fuckin' and everything like 'frikkin'. Whoa re these deaf old coots complaining?


----------



## soonplus (Mar 31, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Karl: Maybe he's an early riser
> 
> Susan: Ooohhh he's not the only one.
> 
> Fucking genius.




the same sort of conversation was had by boyd and his bird later that morning! racey!

soon they'll be having pagan dances at 3 a.m. around a giant phallus with rooster head

struggling with not saying cock in that sentence

...as a side issue, i missed a number of episodes can someone tell me what was on the dvd that kaitia (spelling?) was threatened with please??!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> it sounded nothing like 'fuckin' and everything like 'frikkin'. Whoa re these deaf old coots complaining?



sounded like fuck to me


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 31, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> sounded like fuck to me


your ears have gone wrong.


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2007)

I've decided I really like the new Karl, and I think Susan's taking it all with typically good grace. Isn't she great?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 1, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I've decided I really like the new Karl, and I think Susan's taking it all with typically good grace. Isn't she great?




it hurts that he's not dr karl anymore though


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm impressed how last week they manged to build a whole new Erinsbourgh and district hospital and get it fully working in the space of 24 hours.


----------



## joevsimp (Apr 1, 2007)

soonplus said:
			
		

> ...as a side issue, i missed a number of episodes can someone tell me what was on the dvd that kaitia (spelling?) was threatened with please??!!



I'm not entirely sure that's been established yet


----------



## stavros (Apr 1, 2007)

I've known a few people with the name before and they've always spelled it "Katya".


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2007)

It all got very Seinfeld-ian today. Just as Frazer was analysing his eating noises, I was imagining George doing exactly the same sort of thing.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 4, 2007)

Right so Lolly left in 1999 and was 5, 8 years later she comes back. THERE IS NO WAY THAT GIRL IS 13!!!!!


----------



## wishface (Apr 4, 2007)

crazy old man kennedy says: "git off ma porch!"


----------



## subversplat (Apr 4, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Right so Lolly left in 1999 and was 5, 8 years later she comes back. THERE IS NO WAY THAT GIRL IS 13!!!!!


Feeling like a dirty old man? ((((((i_h_b)))))))


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2007)

Didn't they say 15 when she met Rachael? I feel another Janae episode approaching from some posters on here.  

It does however make me feel very old. If she is 15 then I've been watching the show for over 60% of my life because I remember her being born.  

Dylan's entrance into the boardroom was classic today. That is why Neighbours is streets ahead of all other soaps, if you'll pardon the pun.


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh, and has anyone else noticed that in the new credits Bree seems to have lost the black goth hair?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 5, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Didn't they say 15 when she met Rachael?



They did, by my maths she should only be 13 though.


----------



## subversplat (Apr 5, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soap_Opera_Rapid_Aging_Syndrome


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 6, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soap_Opera_Rapid_Aging_Syndrome


Didnt realise Summer was a victim of that, especially as she hasnt changed actress.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 6, 2007)

how dare they change the time of neighbours without telling me. 

zig is such a hardnut.


----------



## subversplat (Apr 6, 2007)

Where the fuck is my neighbours gone 

It's not even got an evening showing.

Pile of shite, imo


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 6, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Where the fuck is my neighbours gone
> 
> It's not even got an evening showing.
> 
> Pile of shite, imo


i know. would they be so cavalier with eastenders? ohhhh no, not _precious _eastenders.


----------



## subversplat (Apr 6, 2007)

Nixed in favour of _101 Dalmations_ of all things! What is the world coming to?


----------



## red rose (Apr 6, 2007)

oh fuck I've missed the only showing too


----------



## joevsimp (Apr 6, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Nixed in favour of _101 Dalmations_ of all things! What is the world coming to?



102 dalmations, even worse!


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2007)

Normally bank holidays are an excuse not to show it, and we are getting it on Monday too, although again only once so check the time. Probably still have to lose out to spiggin' Wimbledon as usual though.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 7, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Normally bank holidays are an excuse not to show it, and we are getting it on Monday too, although again only once so check the time. Probably still have to lose out to spiggin' Wimbledon as usual though.


Now thats not Cuban.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2007)

I know, what a bunch of spiggin' hufters.


----------



## joevsimp (Apr 9, 2007)

they've bloody done it again!! 

not all of us buy the radio times, they could have told us


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 9, 2007)

joevsimp said:
			
		

> they've bloody done it again!!
> 
> not all of us buy the radio times, they could have told us


i thought ahead this time.

toadie is a hobbling jerk-off.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 9, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i thought ahead this time.
> 
> toadie is a hobbling jerk-off.


After missing fridays i was sure to tape this one just in case i forgot to watch it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 10, 2007)

Just watching Monday Night RAW (yes i watch wrestling, take the piss if you must). Anyway WWE Films has a new movie coming out starring Stone Cold Steve Austin so they are plugging the hell out of it about 8 times a show. Now this movie also stars Vinnie Jones in the supporting role but thats not the important bit. 

This is the important bit: As i had no interest in watching the 4th trailer for this movie in an hour and a half i was on the computer talking to people on MSN. Paying no attention to the TV i suddenly realised that i knew the voice of the aussie woman talking about the movie, snapping my head round i didnt have time to see the woman before she disappeared from the screen but i did see her name 'Madeleine West'. I sat there for a second thinking yeah i do know that name. Then it hit me............. IT'S FUCKING DEE FROM NEIGHBOURS, a quick rewind of Sky+ confirmed this bombshell.

Someone tell Toadfish it doesnt matter about Steph, his wife is alive after all!!!!


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2007)

Seeing Sky in the wig today reminded me how much better she looked as a brunette. Don't get me wrong, I still fancy the pants off her, but when she had dark hair with blue streaks she was something else.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 14, 2007)

Rocco being back and on UKTV gold Nieghbours re-runs is fantastic.


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2007)

Why was Paul is court for the inquest into his son's death? Am I missing something here?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 16, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Why was Paul is court for the inquest into his son's death? Am I missing something here?


Paul wasn't in court.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 20, 2007)

Scott and Sky, this can only end in tears.


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2007)

> Paul wasn't in court


Yeah, sorry, I meant to ask why wasn't he in court.

There was a cute irony today in Harold going to Paul for moral guidance.


----------



## wishface (Apr 21, 2007)

Is there some reason why they can't get rid of Ned? He cannot fucking act at all! Please, just have him killed!


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2007)

Because he's more willing to take his shirt off than his two main rivals, Boyd and Dylan? He is just about the worst character ever, even beating Joel for pointless male eye-candy. Bring back Connor or Lance for reform their double-acts with Toady I say.

Neighbours almost got quite controversial the other day when Paul was shagging Pepper, with the scenes of the toy train going through the tunnel and the prosthetic leg following the bra and pants being thrown onto a nearby sofa. Good stuff though.


----------



## mhwfc (Apr 22, 2007)

*Report: ITV makes £20m bid for 'Neighbours'*

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/programming/a45467/report-itv-makes-gbp20m-bid-for-neighbours.html



> ITV is in "advanced negotiations" with Fremantle to poach Neighbours from the BBC, according to Broadcast.
> 
> The broadcaster is thought to have offered Fremantle around £80,000 per episode, four times that of the BBC. The deal would value the Aussie soap, which has a UK audience of 7 million, at more than £20 million a year.



There'd better not be a year long gap in UK screenings if it moves to another channel like there was when Home and Away moved from the ITV Network to Five!!

That said, a primetime repeat on ITV2 would be good.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 22, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Neighbours almost got quite controversial the other day when Paul was shagging Pepper, with the scenes of the toy train going through the tunnel and the prosthetic leg following the bra and pants being thrown onto a nearby sofa. Good stuff though.



I thought that, i was waiting for it to be cut away.

No one used to have sex on Neigbours, the ony way you could tell is if they were married and announced they were pregnant.


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2007)

They have really pushed the envelope on occasion and actually said the word "sex". They even had Lana for a while and she was gay.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 24, 2007)

Why is Lou afraid of flying now? He has flown plenty of times before with no mention of it. i'm sure he used to fly to see to Lolly and he went on a tour of the far-east with Trixie and flew for that with no worries.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 25, 2007)

> Why is Lou afraid of flying now? He has flown plenty of times before with no mention of it



was the fear after the bang on the head?

And Lou daughter what a horrable child. needs a slap


----------



## wishface (Apr 25, 2007)

They all need a slap, at least that's what the voices tell me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 26, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6595591.stm 



eta:

I didnt see the link on the last page but still....


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard a rumour that Serena Bishop will return this year. However it's just a rumour so probably wont happen.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 3, 2007)

Blimey how big are Glenn's lips?!!


----------



## wishface (May 3, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Blimey how big are Glenn's lips?!!


Isn't that a jim davidson punchline?


----------



## wishface (May 4, 2007)

Thank you lord!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 4, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Thank you lord!




what's that about?


----------



## dlx1 (May 4, 2007)

would that be about today ending?


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2007)

My flatmate said he'd be taping Monday's episode in case they decant to Pepper's bedroom.  

Anyway, it's been done before with Lana and Sky.


----------



## wishface (May 4, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> would that be about today ending?


Of course! 

Lipstick lunchtime lesbianism, can't beat it.

fie on your rolling eyes!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 4, 2007)

Am i the only one really wanting baby Kerry to snuff it?


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2007)

Quick, someone call the tabloids about this sick child killer.


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2007)

Bugger, it ain't on tomorrow. Having said that there's still plenty to watch, with Countdown, the snooker, and the woman's FA Cup final.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 8, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Quick, someone call the tabloids about this sick child killer.


You know it will make a better storyline.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 8, 2007)

More Lesbian Snogging!!!!


----------



## stavros (May 8, 2007)

That's two lesbian incidents they've had in the last couple of years, but the closest they've come to gay blokes is the speculation about Ned when he first showed up.

It was so predictable that the biker was going to be Steph, don't you think?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 9, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> It was so predictable that the biker was going to be Steph, don't you think?



It was Steph wearing Stephs gear on Stephs bike, how could Rosie not know this, she has worn the same gear on the same bike for years.


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2007)

Ooh. that was a proper good smack Kanae gave Glenn. We need more cat fights in Neighbours. Bring back Izzy I say.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2007)

dp


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2007)

I really like Janae, I wish she was my wife. 

wow, random facts about Eliza Taylor-Cotter, the actress who plays Janae:



> Eliza is left-handed
> 
> She plays guitar
> 
> Eliza's favourite band is Blink 182



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eliza_Taylor-Cotter


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 11, 2007)

Today when Zig lighty tapped Zag on the forehead the sound effect had me in stitches, it sounded like Ricky Hatton had just hit him full force with bare knuckles.


----------



## Julie (May 11, 2007)

Are we ahead of you down here (in Oz)?

If so, do any of you want me to tell you what happens?  

Only joking ma


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 11, 2007)

I already know. someone accidently sent me a message he meant for his mate on MSN that happened to reveal the rather large upcoming events.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 11, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Today when Zig lighty tapped Zag on the forehead the sound effect had me in stitches, it sounded like Ricky Hatton had just hit him full force with bare knuckles.



Yeah I was left puzzled by their choice of sound effect for that scene.


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2007)

I was a bit disappointed that there was actual no female fisticuffs today. Janae did look like she might lay into Glenn or Elle at some point but alas not.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 14, 2007)

What happened to Elle?  When did she become so mean?

She is like Izzy.  I hate these pantomome characters taht have no depth.   At least paul has a bit of depth to him.


----------



## stavros (May 15, 2007)

How liberal is Neighbours getting? They actually said the words "gay" and "lesbian" today, the latter twice.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 16, 2007)

I was quite gutted Rosie didn't have her heart beat go up when Pepper was half naked.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2007)

news flash!

BBC has withdraw bidding for neighbours, it will move to another channel next year sometime!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 18, 2007)

end of an era

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6669769.stm


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2007)

how  much £ wow


----------



## CyberRose (May 18, 2007)

I haven't watched Neighbours for nearly 2 months since I got my new job that finishes at 5:30 (so not home til 6). If the new channel sticks Neighbours on at 6 then I will fuckin love it! Hopefully they'll stop showing repeated Simpsons and put Neighbours on instead!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2007)

I hope it goes to channel 4 and replaces hollyoaks, that would sort out my evenings nicely


----------



## nino_savatte (May 18, 2007)

_Neighbours_ is produced for the British telly market. No one in Australia watches it, so what would happen if no telly company snaps it up? Will it be all over for Ramsay Street?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2007)

apparently, it has gone to channel 5..

its going to go the way of home and away


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 18, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> news flash!
> 
> BBC has withdraw bidding for neighbours, it will move to another channel next year sometime!!


*Deep Breath* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 18, 2007)

Gutted isnt the word for it.


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2007)

Fuck Iraq and the cash for peerages affair, there needs to be a government inquiry into this. This is an international institution and needs to preserved for the maintainence of the cultural fabric of both our and Australia's culture and the relationship between our two countries. And frankly the Beeb have a point that they've played a major part in its popularity. The only thing they might've done better is show an omnibus, but nonetheless Fremantle should be ashamed.


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2007)

what it matter if the show goes to channel 5, long as they show it 2x a day.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 20, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> what it matter if the show goes to channel 5, long as they show it 2x a day.



Ad breaks in Neighbours is just WRONG!!!


----------



## dlx1 (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for enlighting me.

would Channel 5 put an add in 25 minutes show!


----------



## keithy (May 20, 2007)

I have no reception for channel 5


----------



## subversplat (May 20, 2007)

Lolly's boobs  

I feel like a thoroughly dirty old man now. If only she could act


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2007)

On paper, as C5 is terrestrial there doesn't appear to be a problem outside the ads. However, I don't believe they would provide the stable schedualling of the BBC, which will undoubtedly lead to a loss of viewing figures. Now the UK is Neighbours' primary source of fandom, so to downsize this for very short-term financial gain would appear to jeopardise the show's long-term future.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 21, 2007)

On the plus side we wont lose Neighbours to Wimbledon for 2 weeks.


----------



## J77 (May 21, 2007)

The BBC are complete twats for dropping Neighbours


----------



## J77 (May 21, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Lolly's boobs


That's sick, man...


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2007)

I don't really blame the BBC, because they're caught between a rock and a hard place on issues like this. On one hand you'll have us die-hards and populists who insist the BBC must have stuff the majority want to watch otherwise the licence fee is an unfair tax. But on the other hand is the group who'll scream about the dumbing down of the hallowed cultural institution of the BBC for the likes of Neighbours. I personally don't feel having Neighbours really impacts on people much if they don't watch it, unlike Eastenders which is presented as a supposed "serious drama", getting prime-time exposure and an omnibus at the weekend. But ultimately my beef is with Fremantle.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 21, 2007)

The words 'knob' and 'hell' were used today, soon Neighbours will have to be shown after the watershed.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 22, 2007)

Yeah I don't blame the bbc.  Jumping from £25,000 per to £75,000 per ep is a bit of a fucking piss take.

Also (not sure where I read this - metro probably) the production company for neighbours further up the chain is owned by Murdoch,  same with 5.

Looks like he's trying to pull another Virgin fiasco.


----------



## spartacus mills (May 22, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> The words 'knob' and 'hell' were used today.... .



...and 'tool'!


----------



## subversplat (May 22, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't blame the bbc.  Jumping from £25,000 per to £75,000 per ep is a bit of a fucking piss take.
> 
> Also (not sure where I read this - metro probably) the production company for neighbours further up the chain is owned by Murdoch,  same with 5.
> 
> Looks like he's trying to pull another Virgin fiasco.


I just did a bit of digging and found that both FremantleMedia and Channel 5 are owned by RTL (the German broadcaster company), so yeah, looks a bit cheeky


----------



## wtfftw (May 22, 2007)

Boyd has always been a cock.


----------



## wtfftw (May 22, 2007)

I just saw Skyes music video on tmf. I guess she will be releasing it over here.


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2007)

> Also (not sure where I read this - metro probably) the production company for neighbours further up the chain is owned by Murdoch, same with 5.


Aha, now there are few bigger arseholes in the world than the aforementioned twat, so it surprises me a little less. Part of me thinks Paul Robinson is based on him, but then Paul's far too nice.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2007)

That was the shittest thing I've ever seen on Neighbours! Rosie knocking herself out on a picture frame gives new meaning to the word contrived.


----------



## wishface (May 24, 2007)

That was astonishingly ridiculous.

But then she is perhaps the most slef pityingly smug cow ever. She actuall ages 20 years when she smiles.

Pepper on the other hand...


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2007)

Pepper's too obvious perhaps. There's a certain sexiness to Rosie's working woman persona. Plus the Italian features are great.

The wedding ceremony was fantastic wasn't it? Even Harold seemed pleased.


----------



## red rose (May 25, 2007)

Neighbours in London 

Edited to add: How many celebrities are they going to cram in?


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2007)

I'm going to tape the second showing of this episode.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 25, 2007)

neighbours makes london look  

I think the whole population of London will be celebrities to Karl & Susan haha


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2007)

That was great. It was incredibly surreal hearing an English accent on Neighbours, but props to Emma Bunton because she's not a nobody "celebrity" so she must be a fan.

I also liked how Karl And Susan instantly started wearing really thick clothing when they come over here. I know our weather ain't great but it can't have been that cold. Plus how many times did their bus ride go round Trafalgar Square. Yes it's pretty beautiful but how many times do you need to see it?


----------



## subversplat (May 25, 2007)

I can't believe there's no torrent site of neighbours episodes 

I missed it.

Oh well, time to drink away my sorrows.


----------



## red rose (May 29, 2007)

Where the hell are you lot? Was that Izzy on the newspaper? Izzy who was pregnant with Karl's kid when she left?


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2007)

Yes, Yes

I did think today was the day that X dies. But not


----------



## subversplat (May 29, 2007)

Were those newspapers some sort of in-joke that we get Neighbours so many months after they get it in Oz?


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2007)

Hehe, I love it; in a city with nearly three-quarters of the population of the whole of Aus, they just happen to bump into his ex-fiance.

Pepper's breasts really are huge aren't they? How long before she's whoring herself on the lad mags over here do you think?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 30, 2007)

Only Izzy could be tramping it and look that good.


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2007)

You mean they didn't make the actress bum it for a month or two on the south bank before filming so she understood the part?   

That was really quite beautiful at the end with Karl and Susan, wasn't it? And they actually got a clear London day too which was nice.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 31, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> You mean they didn't make the actress bum it for a month or two on the south bank before filming so she understood the part?



I meant charaterwise as well you know!!


----------



## dlx1 (May 31, 2007)

_that was quit way to go. _


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2007)

Neighbours went very abstract at the end there. It still suprises us from time to time.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 31, 2007)

Yes, I was very impressed! 

This is why I like neighbours, there is always a real gem of wisdom, or a flash of inspiration.


----------



## rollinder (May 31, 2007)

it was like it was from his point of view - everything going vague and distant 

I cried


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 31, 2007)

I truly believe more every day that neighbours is a work of inspired genius


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 31, 2007)

I expected to get the alternative theme they usually play when a character dies.

Farewell Scot, you came in streaking and annoyed the hell out of me and just when you stopped being a wanker you died.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 31, 2007)

No doubt he will be back, In a dream sequence.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 31, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> No doubt he will be back, In a dream sequence.


Nah, he aint no Drew.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 1, 2007)

heavy...


----------



## wiskey (Jun 1, 2007)

bloody hell. i dont watch for a few weeks and one of them carks it! 

how is he dead? i didnt know he was sickly


----------



## wishface (Jun 1, 2007)

kidnapped again. Who'd a thunk it!

Proper bo.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 1, 2007)

For a post death episode that wasn't too bad.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 1, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> No doubt he will be back, In a dream sequence.


no - a video diary


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2007)

That was, impressively, both spiggin' Belgian (bad) and spiggin' Cuban (good) at the same time.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 2, 2007)

I've spoken to girl who cried when she saw that, i thought it wasn't to bad.


----------



## Kripcat (Jun 2, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Ad breaks in Neighbours is just WRONG!!!



It comes with ad breaks over here.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 2, 2007)

> i_hate_beckham
> I've spoken to girl who cried when she saw that, i thought it wasn't to bad.


But She a girl they cry for no reson!  _What wrong? nothing! Tell your face that then _

Kripcat - how far ahead of uk is Neighbours, what good to come?


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2007)

PM him please, don't spoil it for the rest of us. It's an unwritten rule on this thread.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, another that struck me in the last couple of days was how much of a rock Steiger was. I hope they keep him as a permanent character and stick him in the credits.


----------



## wishface (Jun 3, 2007)

I think the beeb should have kept Neighbours and dropped EE (not bloodly likely). The former is fun and entertaining fare watchable during din dins, while the latter is a miserable and squalid salacious series of trite and predictable events replayed by the same sequence of archetypes all of whom get up my nose.


----------



## Kripcat (Jun 3, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> But She a girl they cry for no reson!  _What wrong? nothing! Tell your face that then _
> 
> Kripcat - how far ahead of uk is Neighbours, what good to come?



I don't watch it so you have nothing to fear in the way of spoilers.
Over here Neighbours is widly and openly mocked for its general crapness whenever it enters coversation.  I just drop in here now and then to giggle at you lot.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Laugh at Us the Timmins boy be after you


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2007)

That bit just before Lolly kissed Ringo was so crap and predictable. And a one-legged middle-aged man would not survive a fall like that, much less be able to clamber to safety afterwards.

Looking forward to getting Mishka and her Lou-bear back though.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2007)

Paul can survive anything. He is a soap-god.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 5, 2007)

Carmella pieing Elle was comedy gold.


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2007)

It was fantastic, even bettering the lamping Janae gave to Glenn a few weeks back.

Incidently, I'm coming down to London at the weekend. I think I might take a walk along the south bank; you never know who I might bump into.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2007)

woah today's episode was weird!

bloody tony from men behaving badly as the vicar!!

izzy is going out with an orlando bloom lookalike too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello electrogirl, good to have you back! 

I always miss the good shit. I'm at home today, you wait, it'll be an all Harold tuba-playing episode.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Hello electrogirl, good to have you back!
> 
> I always miss the good shit. I'm at home today, you wait, it'll be an all Harold tuba-playing episode.


thanks! 

i'm not going to lie, you missed a cracker. izzie had karl's baby while the k man and suze were getting hitched. 

all in front of witnesses jonathan coleman and sinnita...ah neighbours...so random.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2007)

Fucksticks 

How did she get Karl's baby in there? I thought those two were O-V-A-H by the time she left.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Fucksticks
> 
> How did she get Karl's baby in there? I thought those two were O-V-A-H by the time she left.


they were but remember that weird episode where karl was all drugged up and he thought she was susan and slept with her? he couldn't remember if he had or not though.

izzy raped karl!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2007)

And the BBC are letting this fine programme go


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> And the BBC are letting this fine programme go


bloody wronguns. it won't be the same if it has adverts. 

i want to hug dylan.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2007)

Great. I miss Izzy having Karl's baby but arrive just in time to witness an all-funeral episode 

Dylan's hair is rather too styled these days.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2007)

However, I did love Skye's blatantly written on in felt tip 'tattoo'.


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2007)

Yesterday was an all-time classic for the London bits.

Also I'm getting to really love Steiger. He could be the long needed replacement for Joe Scully as the hard-arsed Aussie bloke. He's not in the title sequence yet but hopefully Janelle will stick with him because he makes her a lot better.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 9, 2007)

Why do I recognise Izzys new bloke? Did he used to be on footballers wives or something?


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 9, 2007)

Well I have absolutely no idea what is going on but yesterday was fantastic!

Basically you have Karl and Susan on a boat on the Thames being remarried for the umpteenth time by Bob the Builder.

Then suddenly Issy appears out of the blue on the boat going into labour in the time honoured tradition of Daphne and perfecting the art of delivering a baby without having to remove her under wear.

Then after Karl seems to - very rapidly deliver the sprog without any messy afterbirth, or blood being visible they are bundled off in an ambulance whereupon Susan overhears that the baby is actually Karls, without his knowledge.


Why can't British soaps be like this!


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 9, 2007)

smdklfmsldfm


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 11, 2007)

how cool is steiger?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 11, 2007)

I am Steiger Fan no#1!!!!

Join me!


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2007)

Bree's great too.

New credits today, with no Stinger or Dylan, but sadly no Steiger either.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 13, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Bree's great too.
> 
> New credits today, with no Stinger or Dylan, but sadly no Steiger either.


There could be a reason for that.....................


Thats not a spoiler, just an educated guess.


----------



## Steve316 (Jun 13, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> woah today's episode was weird!
> 
> bloody tony from men behaving badly as the vicar!!
> 
> *izzy is going out with an orlando bloom lookalike too*.



I have to tell you all that this boyfriend of Izzy's is one of the main characters in BBC Scotland's soap 'River City' (based in Glasgow).  The sight of him on Neighbours made this episode even more hilarious for me up here in Scotland!


----------



## Steve316 (Jun 13, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> bloody wronguns. it won't be the same if it has adverts.
> 
> i want to hug dylan.



In Australia it has 2 or possibly even 3 ad breaks  

In fact, I'm pretty sure that instead of the opening titles, there is an ad break at that point over there!

For the record, they are 3 months ahead MAXIMUM over there, I think it is probably less.


----------



## stavros (Jun 13, 2007)

How scary was Paul's vision of Harold? And how fecking cute is Tazzle?


----------



## soonplus (Jun 13, 2007)

what's up with paul robinson... i am diagnosing future mental problems innit-uh


----------



## stavros (Jun 13, 2007)

He's always been pretty fucking unhinged.


----------



## soonplus (Jun 13, 2007)

perhaps his homicidal / sociopathic thoughts are going to be replaced with panic attacks, anxiety and agoraphobia.....

today's episode had some really funny warped speech moments....


----------



## rollinder (Jun 13, 2007)

he had that last time after Harold tried to kill him and he had a breakdown way back when after stealing the money when he was in the program the first time round


----------



## soonplus (Jun 13, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> he had that last time after Harold tried to kill him and he had a breakdown way back when after stealing the money when he was in the program the first time round


 silly me! ....no wonder i was so convinced by it.... 
perhaps this time they will make it a neurophysiological problem ....or a brain tumour or something along those lines....

 i hope they dont kill him off, he's had some fanatstic moments / dialogue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4bleLxYpZc


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2007)

Can we see a bitch fight brewing between Rachael and Lolly over Ringo?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 15, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Can we see a bitch fight brewing between Rachael and Lolly over Ringo?


Maybe they can mud-wrestle for his affections.


----------



## red rose (Jun 15, 2007)

Having just spent two hours reading a massive neighbours spoilers thread from Oz I must say there are some very very interesting/implausible storylines coming up in the next 9 months...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 15, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Having just spent two hours reading a massive neighbours spoilers thread from Oz I must say there are some very very interesting/implausible storylines coming up in the next 9 months...


Linky?


----------



## red rose (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=565107

Its about three months old so the Oz spoilers at the start are just about relevant for now in the UK

You have to trawl through a lot of chatting and out of date UK spoilers though.

Edited to add: if you'd like a summary I can PM you


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 15, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=565107
> 
> Its about three months old so the Oz spoilers at the start are just about relevant for now in the UK
> 
> ...


Summary would be naice if you would. Cheers.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn you Steiger, i wanted to see how the Cammeniti 12 step went!!!!  

Anyone else notice how the music stopped without Boyd or anyone turning it off?


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2007)

I thought Bree would see through the psychic bollocks. But then again I thought Sky would too. After all, she's had enough people die on her (Mum, uncle, aunt, cousin).


----------



## wishface (Jun 18, 2007)

so whats the deal with this storyline? Is Sky going to become a scientologist or something?


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe all the dead members of her family, Kerry, David, Lil, Serena and Madge, will all come back from the dead, Harold-stylee.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Stingray fav Item a skateboard

_I have a Vision yes yes It becoming clear yes, I see a park A park with ramps_


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 20, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Stingray fav Item a skateboard
> 
> _I have a Vision yes yes It becoming clear yes, I see a park A park with ramps_




hahah i know, how could sky be such a div. BUT saying that, they are clearly going with the storyline that this man is a fake and theres no afterlife or what ever BUT. *SEVERAL* neighbours chatarers have come back in the forms of ghoasts before! Locky/Sam of sam and Marleane died, and came back in a premention. 

Anyway WHO is that woman playing "Kevin"'s mum? She's been it before hasnt she? or in Homma? Ive defniatly seen her in something else before.


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't believe Australia's number one lawyer is getting fleeced by an ex-hooker.


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2007)

I've never been a big fan of Janae, but that new haircut looks awful.

Plus that was a bolt from the blue, Tom appearing. Neighbours will always have shocks ready to unleash on us.


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2007)

Haha, this is brilliant, I've just found out on Wikipedia that the character of Susan has honorary membership of Lady Margaret Hall, Oxford.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 22, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I've never been a big fan of Janae, but that new haircut looks awful.



We need CyberRose's paedoph....... i mean expert opinion.


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2007)

It's quite a notch on Susan's bedpost, isn't it? To say she fucked a priest out of the church. She's obviously a goer for an older lady.

How much did the radar in Paul's trousers sound off when he went into the Dr's? And how bad an actress is Lolly?


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2007)

Disastrous news folks; I got the paper this morning with the weekly TV supplement and that awful of year is upon us again. Yes, our annual two week Neighbours famine is here where the BBC put fucking tennis on all 67 of their channels at the same time, Sue Barker says it's Tim Henman's year again and a lot of people start giving a shit about it before forgetting about it for another 11 months.  

Ah well, new series of Countdown on Monday.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2007)

fucking wimbledon


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2007)

I fucking hate Wimbledon. It's on both BBC terrestrial channels at times when they could put the selector on digital and let us watch decent stuff on the other. Plus in a couple of weeks the world's biggest annual sporting event, the Tour de France, begins and that'll get fuck all coverage, despite being not only exciting but also beautiful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 26, 2007)

Couldn't agree more. Down with this sort of thing!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 26, 2007)

Careful now...


----------



## mhwfc (Jun 26, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I fucking hate Wimbledon. It's on both BBC terrestrial channels at times when they could put the selector on digital and let us watch decent stuff on the other. Plus in a couple of weeks the world's biggest annual sporting event, the Tour de France, begins and that'll get fuck all coverage, despite being not only exciting but also beautiful.



IIRC until quite recently the BBC used to carry on showing Neighbours through Wimbledon moving it onto BBC2, or even showing it one year at 7pm, but they stopped doing that as it goes off the air for 6 weeks every year in Australia for Christmas so we were catching up, but then I don't really get that as we're still 3 months ahead.

I agree about showing it on both channels at once, they rarely show full matches during the simulcast on both channels anyway as they're forever taking matches off halfway through and saying you can see the rest behind the red button.

The BBC have never had the rights to the Tour de France to my knowledge, shame it's no longer on Channel 4 but ITV4's coverage is decent if you've got Freeview


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 26, 2007)

rain never stops Neighbours fuck wimbledon


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2007)

> The BBC have never had the rights to the Tour de France to my knowledge, shame it's no longer on Channel 4 but ITV4's coverage is decent if you've got Freeview


ITV hardly has anything to fill one channel, so to relegate it to their fourth channel shows their regard for it. Channel 4, back when it was actually quite good, used to show a highlights show every night.


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2007)

My cousin, travelling in the Far East on his gap year, has just posted a photo of him with Janelle on Facebook.


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 28, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> My cousin, travelling in the Far East on his gap year, has just posted a photo of him with Janelle on Facebook.




My B-I-L  did the tour a few weeks ago, ho got to hang out with Boyd and Toadie and looked in the Timminses cupboards


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 28, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> My cousin, travelling in the Far East on his gap year, has just posted a photo of him with Janelle on Facebook.


Lets see it then.


----------



## stavros (Jul 1, 2007)

Only 8 days to go. They're going to be a long 8 days mind.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> My cousin, travelling in the Far East on his gap year, has just posted a photo of him with Janelle on Facebook.



yeh where is it stavros?

you can't tease us like this...


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2007)

My cousin's the one on the right by the way. I don't think Steiger will be happy.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 4, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> My cousin's the one on the right by the way. I don't think Steiger will be happy.


Lucky sod.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2007)

It's back on monday! Woo!


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank fuck for that. I think I've been having withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2007)

Actually, are we going to start a new thread for that? I think this one started after the tennis hiatus last year.


----------



## red rose (Jul 8, 2007)

I was wondering that, this one is actually two years old now.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not brave enough to start it.  

How is wimbledon this year? Could it over run?


----------



## red rose (Jul 8, 2007)

I bloody hope not


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 9, 2007)

Woo-hoo it's back on now!


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2022)

A nearly 15 year bump to mourn the almost certain end of our Antipodean chums.

This and its sister threads used to be a hive of activity. Does anyone else still watch it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2022)

no


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 3, 2022)

Mrs Q discovered it when she was pregnant with Eldest (born June 1988) so that was near the start of it when Kylie Monologue was in it,  I would occasionally catch her watching it. She was a regular watcher for over 10 years until Middle started school and Mrs Q went back to work and stopped bothering with it. I don't think in that time I ever watched a single episode all the way through. Genuinely surprised it is still going TBH.


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2022)

Shame. As you can see this and others were very lively threads.

I may have to start watching Home & Away. _shudder_


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2022)

I think I stopped watching it when Susan Kennedy slipped on some milk and woke up with retrograde amnesia thinking it was 1972. It all got a bit silly after that.

Props to old school Neighbours though, watched it loads in the 80s and 90s. They managed to make everything look so much happier down under compared to the dreary world of Thatchers Britain in my youth. I massively fancied Annalise Hartman too


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> I massively fancied Annalise Hartman too


She was shagging Lou at one point, wasn't she?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 7, 2022)

stavros said:


> She was shagging Lou at one point, wasn't she?



Bizarrely, yes.


----------

